# Twin Infinities OOC



## Rystil Arden

Hi everyone! This is the OOC and Recruiting Thread for Twin Infinities. Twin Infinities is not just one game, but actually two games for which I am recruiting in the same thread, and I'm therefore looking for 12 characters (and since you can play in both games if there's space, that means 6-12 players). 

The reason for this is to allow all the 6-12 players to make whatever character concept they want (or also make two characters), and then I will mix and match the characters to form two groups to complete two separate adventures. 

This becomes important because in the world I am using, my own variant NeoSpelljamming setting (although there is likely not to be as big of an emphasis on exploration and Spelljamming in these as in my other game--in fact, the games may play out the entire adventure on a single one of the world) with new classes and races (with a few of the new rules detailed here), and some of them would not make a fun group together, so this form of recruiting allows you the maximum possible options. 

Do I have the whole adventures planned out then? Not yet: I will pick from some seeds I have generated and fleshed them out based on your character choices to make the best adventures possible while allowing you to play any of the options, not to mention using your characters' motivations and histories to drive the plot. 

My only request is to hold off on creating a concept that could be offensive to so many other characters that you couldn't fit in either group (such as something super-vile) until you look at the characters and are sure that it would fit, and get my permission 

To see another game that is currently using this setting, check out Destiny's Tears

That's about it for now. Sign up here if this looks like its up your alley! For those of you who I haven't met, I look forward to being your GM! And to my DT players, welcome back and glad you're ready for more!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, if you don’t mind I’ll take spots in each game. 

*Concept One:*
A Tralg with a very unusual travel companion, an Anthousa maiden, but this relationship wouldn’t be based upon power and domination but one of mutual understanding and friendship.

*Concept Two:*
A young a Kraneia Amazon trying her damndest to get recognition for the more warlike rebellious Conacian, a grouped of Amaranthians, that share the planet Amaranthia with the recognized Seelie.  I see her as part diplomat, part spy, and hopefully all warrior.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sounds good!  I think I can fit both of these in if there is a good amount of space


----------



## Rystil Arden

Just to be clear:  If you have a full character concept now like Brother Shatterstone, that's awesome, but you don't need anything to sign up to play.  Just say, "Gee Rystil, please sign me up for a spot" and in you go


----------



## Seeten

Gee Rystil, please sign me up for a spot

In fact, I could also do 2 spots =)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just to be clear:  If you have a full character concept now like Brother Shatterstone, that's awesome...




I wouldn't say two lines of broken English is hardly a full character concept...


----------



## unleashed

Sign me up for both as well.   

As you know I have the High Praetorian Warmage for one.

And I'd be interested in hearing about a Lacerta Animist, Shaman or Soulwarden or perhaps a Narlseman or Nibelan Mystic for the other (for starters   ).


----------



## Seeten

I am gonna hold off on concept until I know whats in the groups, but I have a million ideas.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I am gonna hold off on concept until I know whats in the groups, but I have a million ideas.



 Hey, that's cool too 

As long as character concepts are pretty general, I can probably make two groups with any mix...even if we have an Mojiin Avenger, a Valsian Dragonlord, an Archon Warmage, a Pleb Liberator, a Larakese Samurai, a Larakese Ninja, a Sacra Inquisitor, a Vildri Heretic, a Tralg Berserker, an Anthousa Nymph, and two others, I should be able to make a group


----------



## Cathoi

Very intrested.  I read over most of the OC stuff on Destinies tears, your setting looks intriguing.  Nothing on character concept yet, but I've got a sizeable amount of ideas for one.
If there's room count me in.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Very intrested.  I read over most of the OC stuff on Destinies tears, your setting looks intriguing.  Nothing on character concept yet, but I've got a sizeable amount of ideas for one.
> If there's room count me in.



 We've still got 6-9 spaces, so yup, there's room


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As long as character concepts are pretty general, I can probably make two groups with any mix...even if we have an Mojiin Avenger, a Valsian Dragonlord, an Archon Warmage, a Pleb Liberator, a Larakese Samurai, a Larakese Ninja, a Sacra Inquisitor, a Vildri Heretic, a Tralg Berserker, an Anthousa Nymph, and two others, I should be able to make a group




Are you hinting you'd like my Warmage to be an Archon.   

It could happen with more info on Archons (and the requirements to become one)...I can see you mind running with the idea now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Are you hinting you'd like my Warmage to be an Archon.
> 
> It could happen with more info on Archons (and the requirements to become one)...I can see you mind running with the idea now.



 Not at all, actually.  I was actually trying to come up with the biggest "Problem-Party" of 12 that I could.  In this case, being an Archon makes them even more of a conflict with a Liberator than just being a normal High Praetorian Praetor.


----------



## unleashed

But you know I'm here to make your life a living hell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not at all, actually.  I was actually trying to come up with the biggest "Problem-Party" of 12 that I could.




Ahh I was going to say I hadn't declared a class for the Tralg yet… 

Oh! if the Amazon is a trouble child as is I wouldn’t have an objection to looking at other society she could be born in.  The Larakese could be interesting.


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> We've still got 6-9 spaces, so yup, there's room




Great.  The Planeswalker sounds like an intresting class, can you give me their basics?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> But you know I'm here to make your life a living hell.




You’re a distant second... Trust me on that.


----------



## Seeten

Ok, idea wise, as you know, I am considering a nymph. I am not at all set for a class, so I think I might go with a nymph nymph, for the other, I know from reading the posts to Unleashed a little about archon's and praetors, but I dont know much about the non warmage classes. I'd love to know more about them, and Valsians, I mean, I know Valsians are the evil arris ecokillers, but I would love info on what they look like, general society, and what the dweomereater and dragonlords do.(I can imagine on the eater, but it sounds neat =))


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You’re a distant second... Trust me on that.




I know, but I'm trying to follow your stellar example.


----------



## Seeten

I think we should put all the ridiculously high volume posters in one and the slower people in the other. hehehe

I know Rystil qualifies as ridiculously high volume, so that might end up being a decently paced game. Might be neat to try =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Great.  The Planeswalker sounds like an intresting class, can you give me their basics?



 They are urbane and well-travelled wizards who have companions from the planes and can learn how to survive and thrive in odd environments, even lethal ones, gaining advantages when exposed to energies to which they are used.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know, but I'm trying to follow your stellar example.



Well if your not emailing him at the same time as asking him questions in here your lagging behind.  

RA, hey do we have to roll abilities or can we take a point buy?


----------



## Captain Tagon

This sounds really interesting. I'd like in to.


----------



## unleashed

deleted


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if your not emailing him at the same time as asking him questions in here your lagging behind.




I know I'm letting the side down.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, idea wise, as you know, I am considering a nymph. I am not at all set for a class, so I think I might go with a nymph nymph, for the other, I know from reading the posts to Unleashed a little about archon's and praetors, but I dont know much about the non warmage classes. I'd love to know more about them, and Valsians, I mean, I know Valsians are the evil arris ecokillers, but I would love info on what they look like, general society, and what the dweomereater and dragonlords do.(I can imagine on the eater, but it sounds neat =))



 Valsians aren't all evil.  They are a race of knowledge, magic, and psionics loving people who are doing their best to survive in a harsh world for which their race's ancestors are responsible.  The females tend to have amethyst-violet, ruby-red, or topaz-orange hair, though emerald-green is rare, and the males tend to shave theirs and replace it with mystical tattoos.  Eyes are always the same exact colour as the hair (unless the Valsian becomes an Ecomancer, in which case her eyes become a deep compassionate azure blue, which is never a hair colour), indicating the sorts of gems that they prefer to use for energy transfers and jewelry.  They have a strong sense of loyalty to friends and family above all else, period, which sometimes leads to conflicts with non-friends.     

Dragonlords have little dragon pets and they cast a blend of magic and psionics that can eat lif-energy from the world to become even stronger

Dweamoureaters are an idea that Jesse Decker magically came up with after me without seeing mine and named Spellthief.  They're pretty close, enough that it scared me when I first saw the Spellthief, but mine is more powerful, of course, and has some other neat abilities.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if your not emailing him at the same time as asking him questions in here your lagging behind.
> 
> RA, hey do we have to roll abilities or can we take a point buy?



 Rolling just like in the last game.  7 stat rolls of 4d6-drop-lowest, and drop one of the 7 stat rolls, rerolling if you have a net bonus of +1 or lower or you have no 15s or higher.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> This sounds really interesting. I'd like in to.



 Okey dokey.


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> They are urbane and well-travelled wizards who have companions from the planes and can learn how to survive and thrive in odd environments, even lethal ones, gaining advantages when exposed to energies to which they are used.




Cool, that's exactly what I expected.  Are Altanian's eligable to take Planeswalker as a class?  Assuming it doesn't clash too much with whatever the group decide's.  I'm thinking opportunisitc former arms dealer shouldn't be too much of a stretch for him, are the plans to start off in the lower levels?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I know I'm letting the side down.




Yes, but I forgive you. 

Oh everyone I flushed out my concepts a little more in my first post in this thread, which is post two over all.

Oh and RA, I edited your post in post #3 as I didn’t want to confuse anyone.  (I removed the quote of the post I edited.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Cool, that's exactly what I expected.  Are Altanian's eligable to take Planeswalker as a class?  Assuming it doesn't clash too much with whatever the group decide's.  I'm thinking opportunisitc former arms dealer shouldn't be too much of a stretch for him, are the plans to start off in the lower levels?



 Anybody can be a Planeswalker, and don't worry about the others, I'm sure an Altanian will be OK for at least one group 

As for level, that will wait until I have the two groups split.  Here's the plan:

1) Get concepts
2) Split and figure adventures
3) Give out starting level based on what is needed for the adventure


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if your not emailing him at the same time as asking him questions in here your lagging behind.
> 
> RA, hey do we have to roll abilities or can we take a point buy?



 If I got to count all those e-mails as posts, I'd have *so* many more PPD


----------



## unleashed

Maybe I was too polite and didn't state my request correctly earlier.   

Some info on the Lacerta society and their Animist, Shaman, and Soulwarden classes and either the Narlseman or Nibelan (whichever is more suited to the Mystic class) and their Mystic class would be appreciated.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Maybe I was too polite and didn't state my request correctly earlier.
> 
> Some info on the Lacerta society and their Animist, Shaman, and Soulwarden classes and either the Narlseman or Nibelan (whichever is more suited to the Mystic class) and their Mystic class would be appreciated.



 Lacerta are a tribal culture that are ruled by a wise elder who memorises all the myths and legends of the tribe and is generally the eldest among them and always trains a successor for when he feels he must submit to reincarnation.

Animists are the ultimate naturalists, warriors and nature-magic wielders both, becoming one with the nature spirits that inhabit natural features like rivers and stones.

Shamans represent a blend in the Animistic and Totemistic beliefs as well as the worship of Divine Ancestor spirits that exist within you.  Making bargains with the spirits of nature and of divinity, they gain a huge variety of divine and nature magics.

The Soulwarden's job is to ensure that all lost souls and oppressed folk are protected and saved, using a bit of divine spark and their intense training to become mighty warriors in the service of Law and Good



The Mystic is one of the rare magically-talented folk from the world of Nardaln, gaining divine and arcane powers from their own belief in themself.  Narlsewomen (who are typically deeply oppressed by their extremely sexist men) are good at the arcane part of being a Mystic and Nibelan are good at the divine part


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I got to count all those e-mails as posts, I'd have *so* many more PPD




Yeah but now you only get to share in my random thoughts...


----------



## Seeten

Ugh. I hate Spellthief. *crosses that off* Ok, so Valsian is a human type with strange hair colors/tattoo'd head? Or a Dragon type like the mojiin?

Dragonlord sounds fun. =)


----------



## unleashed

Concept 1:

Praetor Warmage who has taken leave from the army to explore another world away from mass warfare and conquest.

Concept 2:

Lacerta Shaman who is exploring all aspects of nature on as many worlds as he can reach, hoping to bring some insight and new myths back to the tribe.

Soulwarden, oh my a saurial paladin.   

Mystic, aaargh a cleric/sorcerer with no appropriate race.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ugh. I hate Spellthief. *crosses that off* Ok, so Valsian is a human type with strange hair colors/tattoo'd head? Or a Dragon type like the mojiin?
> 
> Dragonlord sounds fun. =)



 Valsians are human-types


----------



## Seeten

How about the non-Warmage Praetorians? What are the classes exactly? ( I know the names, I am more asking about the specifics )


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil,

I would be interested in playing in at least one of the campaigns ... maybe both.

One of the characters would be a Melodian or Harmonian Spellsinger or Bladesinger.

The other would be a Monk-Sorcerer type of character. What class and race would you suggest for that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Templars:  Pledged to the gods of Praetorianus, especially their supreme deity Myneria, the Templars supplement their combat training with divine power

Centurions: The final prong of the Praetorian Triad (the other two being Warmages and Templars), Centurions are a relentless fighting force that combines excellent training with unmatched determination

Gladiators: Trained in the fighting pits and colisseums to fight for a crowd, Gladiators develop ferocious signature styles that apply equally well to armed combat and unarmed brawling

Liberators: Champions of Freedom, these Chaotic Good men, women, and Plebs fight for freedom from the Praetorians (or other authority figures) for the individual planets (or other people under a dominion who should be liberated, like Plebs or slaves)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I would be interested in playing in at least one of the campaigns ... maybe both.
> 
> One of the characters would be a Melodian or Harmonian Spellsinger or Bladesinger.
> 
> The other would be a Monk-Sorcerer type of character. What class and race would you suggest for that?



 Spellsworn or maybe Wu-Jen would work.


----------



## DrZombie

Hey, this sounds cool. Count me in for , euuhm. Something big. Huge. With an ax. A very big one. A Tralg sounds just fine. A Skandaj.

Do you allow the prestige classes from "swashbuckling adventures ?" There's some pretty nifty prestige classes for norse-type warriors, like reavers, berserkers and a very nice swordschool that specialises in insulting the opponent  .
Where do I find the "giant" class? Is it in savage species or do you have something special?

And how bizarr can we go? I mean a half-dragon Tralg or a feral Tralg (display evil grin). Or would that be just a bit over the top?

Anyone willing to team up? Someone in need of a Scandaj Tralg bodyguard? Or a tank-rogue combo, like fafrd and the grey mouser?
Or the nubian enchantress-princess and the huge swordwielding evil grinning thralg (although I would expect a bonus feat if I play a giant who's had a traumatic experience involving a nasty set of scissors at an early age ahem ahem)


----------



## Festy_Dog

I'd be interested in joining, though I can only see myself playing one character. I'm thinking along the lines of something bardy, since the parties will be big enough that one might be useful. I'll have a more exact idea once I've done some reading. 

Edit: After some reading, a handful of classes have caught my eye. Swashbuckler, troubadour, jester and inquisitor (not very bard-like, but sounds interesting ) all seem to strike my fancy. I've read up on the swashbuckler and it looks good, but is there any info you can give me on the other classes?


----------



## Kalanyr

Can I get me a place too please ? Not sure of a concept you and it'll likely be a couple of days. Yay assignments !


----------



## Nephtys

I'd like a spot too please. One is enough for me . I don't have a concept yet, but I prefer to play a mid to high level game (7-15).


----------



## Kalanyr

On second thoughts some kind of Arcanist though I'm not sure what. (though I'm leaning towards some kind of Nymph, Sidhe or an Altanian) 

Are classes of a world exclusive or merely preferred ?

 Also are the racial desciptions the full traits or are there bits missing ? Asking because a lot of races seem to get no racial abilities and others have racial abilities that are undefined.

Edit 
Specifically:

Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory except against those with no arcane power, whom they consider inferior
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green

I presume Bonus Feat is a bonus feat, and bonus skill is the standard bonus skill. And that spellcasting Prodigy is the normal feat of that name.  Whats arcane Armour Proficiency though ?

And do Sidhe/Nymphs get any abilities outside of taking racial levels beyond stat modifiers ? 
Is this 3e or 3.5e too ?


----------



## sophist

I'd like a spot in the game, too.

I can think of a lot of concepts, but I'd like to play some tiefling-sytle character, not evil
of course - i am thinking of Chaotic good.

I prefer acrane & rougish characters, but I am not really fixed on ideas yet.
more detail after work ...


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey, this sounds cool. Count me in for , euuhm. Something big. Huge. With an ax. A very big one. A Tralg sounds just fine. A Skandaj.
> 
> Do you allow the prestige classes from "swashbuckling adventures ?" There's some pretty nifty prestige classes for norse-type warriors, like reavers, berserkers and a very nice swordschool that specialises in insulting the opponent  .
> Where do I find the "giant" class? Is it in savage species or do you have something special?
> 
> And how bizarr can we go? I mean a half-dragon Tralg or a feral Tralg (display evil grin). Or would that be just a bit over the top?
> 
> Anyone willing to team up? Someone in need of a Scandaj Tralg bodyguard? Or a tank-rogue combo, like fafrd and the grey mouser?
> Or the nubian enchantress-princess and the huge swordwielding evil grinning thralg (although I would expect a bonus feat if I play a giant who's had a traumatic experience involving a nasty set of scissors at an early age ahem ahem)



 Hiya new people!  Sorry about the delay, I was sleeping.  I'm going to answer everybody's questions, in order:

DrZombie: The Giant levels are those ones from the Monster Manual that Giants get.  You know, the ones that suck?  Think of them as the game's version of LA for the Tralg's strength, though you still get the Hit Dice and all the other cool stuff involved with gaining a level, so it is not the same as LA.  As for a half-dragon Tralg, it has never happened before and is unclear if it is possible because Tralgs are only known to realiably breed with Humanoids, and when they do breed, even if the Humanoid mommy is another race, the baby is a full Tralg (as it says in the Encyclopaedia).  Oh, and no Prestige Classes, but here's something pretty cool: Berserker is one of the base-classes in my game, hurray!  Its really quite cool, and you'll find it on the Encyclopaedia "Destiny's Tears Houserules" thread in my sig.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in joining, though I can only see myself playing one character. I'm thinking along the lines of something bardy, since the parties will be big enough that one might be useful. I'll have a more exact idea once I've done some reading.
> 
> Edit: After some reading, a handful of classes have caught my eye. Swashbuckler, troubadour, jester and inquisitor (not very bard-like, but sounds interesting ) all seem to strike my fancy. I've read up on the swashbuckler and it looks good, but is there any info you can give me on the other classes?



Troubadour, Jester, and Inquisitor do not have a write-up yet, but I'd be happy to give you some info on them soon. Plane flight soon, so no time now for full write-ups, or even significant briefs (but significant briefs will eventually appear) 

Here's my quick summary:
Troubadour: A travelling minstrel who wanders across all the lands in search of new songs and people, they gain power from the different terrain they have visited, and they can use their music to evoke those terrains. Additionally, they are skilled at combat and non-combat skills.

Jester: These funny, amusing, insulting, and crafty men and women are in some sense an anti-bard: Rather than use their talents to amuse and bolster their allies, their insults and jests dishearten their opponents, as well as having a few hidden weapon tricks up their sleeve, and more skills than you can shake a barrelfull of monkeys.

Inquisitor: With the Divine Power of Circe behind her and the determination to root out the sinful and the wicked wherever they may kind, the Inquisitor is the relentless hand of the Sancyric Church, and she has the combat and inquisitory skills, along with her divine magic, to prove it!

Hope that helps ya!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> On second thoughts some kind of Arcanist though I'm not sure what. (though I'm leaning towards some kind of Nymph, Sidhe or an Altanian)
> 
> Are classes of a world exclusive or merely preferred ?
> 
> Also are the racial desciptions the full traits or are there bits missing ? Asking because a lot of races seem to get no racial abilities and others have racial abilities that are undefined.
> 
> Edit
> Specifically:
> 
> Altanian:
> +4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
> Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
> Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
> Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory except against those with no arcane power, whom they consider inferior
> Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green
> 
> I presume Bonus Feat is a bonus feat, and bonus skill is the standard bonus skill. And that spellcasting Prodigy is the normal feat of that name.  Whats arcane Armour Proficiency though ?
> 
> And do Sidhe/Nymphs get any abilities outside of taking racial levels beyond stat modifiers ?
> Is this 3e or 3.5e too ?



 3.5

Classes are usually exclusive, except Immigrants can play the Eldish classes (but not Eldritch Infiltrator).  Some classes (Nymph) are exclusive to races (the Nymphs).

Yup, the descriptions are missing bits, particularly what the powers do.  I have those somewhere in the DT OOC (or the first one that BS closed), but I'm a lazy bum and don't weant (a pun, sort of, and not a typo) to find it so I will instead tell you here:

All presumptions about bonus feat and skill are correct.  Spellcasting Prodigy is the old one that gives +2 to casting stat for one class for purposes of both DC and bonus spells.  Nobody can take this feat, but Altanians automatically get it, and they can take Altanian Prodigy (at first level only) and get it a second time, stacking.  Arcane Armour Proficiency means they can wear Light Armour (if proficient with it) without any Arcane Spellcasting Failure.  They've got an armour material (Altanian Spellcrystal) that makes armour count as one category lighter for purposes of this, and combined with that feat from Complete Arcane, you can wear anything made of the stuff.

Sidhe and Nymph get a bunch of stuff, I was just too lazy to write it all in (I had done Altanians as an initial example).  Nymphs get Symbiosis (can heal and eschew eating by staying in specific sorts of places mentioned in the Nymphs file), racial skill bonuses, and a Dazzling Beauty effect.  Sidhe get some racial skill bonuses too, plus they start with Cold Iron DR (though also extra vulnerability to the nasty stuff) and the ability to shrink very small into "Faerie Form."

If you do play an Amaranthian, that makes ::counts:: 3 Amaranthians I see, I think.  BS was hoping there would be enough that one of the games could be Amaranthia-specific


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> I'd like a spot in the game, too.
> 
> I can think of a lot of concepts, but I'd like to play some tiefling-sytle character, not evil
> of course - i am thinking of Chaotic good.
> 
> I prefer acrane & rougish characters, but I am not really fixed on ideas yet.
> more detail after work ...



 Okey dokey.  I hope I've got something in my list of new races that will be right up your alley.  We don't have any Tieflings, per se, although the Byblans are Outsiders (Knowledge-Loving Humanoids who ascended to Mysterious Outsiders in its pursuit).  I'm somewhat good at making Templates, so I could probably whip up some sorta Minour Lower Planes heritage Template to stick onto one of the races (and we can say somebody back the line was a Planeswalker) if you truly feel the need to play something that is definitely a part-fiend, though you'd pay for it by taking a level in Humanoid (or something similar, but not Outsider ).  Anyways, I'm sure you'll have fun checking up the new stuff after work.


----------



## unleashed

Well that's 11 requests for a position, guess we'll get a 12th shortly.   

I'm missing my second character already.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well that's 11 requests for a position, guess we'll get a 12th shortly.
> 
> (I'm missing my second character already   )



 Don't be sure.  I may yet allow more than 6 if I think it works in order to let people play in both, or pull an Isida and actually do three games


----------



## Seeten

*chuckle*


----------



## Seeten

An all Amaranthia game would be wacky.


----------



## unleashed

Then it'll be four, five, six, you'll never stop.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Then it'll be four, five, six, you'll never stop.



 That's why its called an Isida


----------



## unleashed

Honestly I'd rather lose a character then have you overcommit yourself.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Honestly I'd rather lose a character then have you overcommit yourself.



 Awwww


----------



## unleashed

But if you insist on doing an Isida, I'll just have to keep the second character and add a few more.


----------



## Seeten

Not me, I want both! Cake! Eat! Too!

I think I'm gonna reimagine my nymph. I like reimagining. How about going all dervish/tempest like with a swashbuckling two-weapon fighting nymph girl.


----------



## Seeten

I know there is no dervish or tempest, but I bet the Amazon can work for this...right? right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Amazon could work.  Also, a few of the classes from other worlds can be taken across worlds later in the game, though if we start at higher levels...I'm planning on maybe doing one at level 6...and Rowaini males are often Spelljamming sailors and they like going to Amaranthia to hit on Nymphs, so I'd say its possible that you could create a background that would allow for a Nymph with multiclassed Amazon/Swashbuckler, or even Nymph/Swashbuckler.  Actually, at level 7, a Nymph6/Swashbuckler1 would be pretty cool.  When you take classes from other worlds though, I'm going to be careful about making sure its really for a concept though, and not cherry-picking.


----------



## Seeten

As if my Kraneia would ever do any cherry picking.

Sometimes, as a Dryad, you just need to branch out. Willow you allow this?


----------



## unleashed

Now that I've made Rystil think I'm a nice guy, maybe I can push for an extra game and a third character.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmmm since races are world exclusive that rather concretes my basic ideas. 

Altanian Arcanist (Pure arcane power, yay)
or
Sidhe Enchantress 
or 
Sidhe Swanmay

Can I get the information on the Enchantress and the Swanmay and some information on the general culture of Altanians and Sidhe ?

I also checked the old thread and didn't find any of the Sidhe racial stuff so that would be useful too if you could provide it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> As if my Kraneia would ever do any cherry picking.
> 
> Sometimes, as a Dryad, you just need to branch out. Willow you allow this?



 I think I would, but:

1) I want a good reason in the character concept and history
2) I'd like to see you paying a decent amount of attention to the off-world class, and I require you to have at least a few levels in the Amaranthian class first, from before you travelled.  I mean unless the Nymph was raised on Tymadeau, or something, but that would be somewhat odd, and she still might have some levels in Nymph even then.
3) I'd better not see any levels in Ex-Votress combined with Swashbuckler1 and Nymph6 to get Dex, Int, Wis, and Cha all to AC.  This will not be allowed.


----------



## Seeten

Those were all word plays, come on man, get with it!

Did you just say I should be an Aurai Swashbuckler 1, Votress, Nymph 6?

Alright, here comes the concept...

*innocent* What? What? Why is everyone looking at me like that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmmm since races are world exclusive that rather concretes my basic ideas.
> 
> Altanian Arcanist (Pure arcane power, yay)
> or
> Sidhe Enchantress
> or
> Sidhe Swanmay
> 
> Can I get the information on the Enchantress and the Swanmay and some information on the general culture of Altanians and Sidhe ?
> 
> I also checked the old thread and didn't find any of the Sidhe racial stuff so that would be useful too if you could provide it.



 The old thread has some Altanian culture stuff somewhere thereabouts, as Zykovian is an Altanian.  I also remember writing briefs for the Enchantress and Swanmay in there too.

Once I take my airplane flight, I should have more time though, so if you cannot find em by then, then I promise to write you new significant briefs in this thread once I have the time.  Okey Dokey?

For now, I will give super-brief descriptions of the classes:

Enchantress: They love magic items, but refuse to make weapons and such with their magic.  They even have a special personal nexus item as a class feature too.  Casting divine and arcane magic in two different, ways, Enchantresses are the most magical of all Amaranthians

Swanmays: Swanmays love animals, having animal friends, summoning animals, and even turning into a special swan.  Did I mention they were skilled fighters too, with bonus feats?  I did now


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 2) I'd like to see you paying a decent amount of attention to the off-world class, and I require you to have at least a few levels in the Amaranthian class first, from before you travelled.  I mean unless the Nymph was raised on Tymadeau, or something, but that would be somewhat odd, and she still might have some levels in Nymph even then.




If your Mom gets dragged off to Tymadeau by some roguish swashbuckler, talked out of her shift, and you are the result, I imagine you can pick swashbuckler or nymph, or another Tymadeau class, but Swanmay might be tough, right?

However, that said, why doesnt Amazon, just straight amazon, work? There is plenty of bonus feats for twf, and I assume the average Amazon is assumed to be lightly armored...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Those were all word plays, come on man, get with it!
> 
> Did you just say I should be an Aurai Swashbuckler 1, Votress, Nymph 6?
> 
> Alright, here comes the concept...
> 
> *innocent* What? What? Why is everyone looking at me like that?



 Yeah, I know they were wordplays, I just didn't say anything about them.  You'd also have to be an ex-votress because using a weapon makes you an ex-votress, which is why the concept just does not work


----------



## unleashed

Seeten said:
			
		

> *innocent* What? What? Why is everyone looking at me like that?




I think it's the mask.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> If your Mom gets dragged off to Tymadeau by some roguish swashbuckler, talked out of her shift, and you are the result, I imagine you can pick swashbuckler or nymph, or another Tymadeau class, but Swanmay might be tough, right?
> 
> However, that said, why doesnt Amazon, just straight amazon, work? There is plenty of bonus feats for twf, and I assume the average Amazon is assumed to be lightly armored...



 Straight Amazon works absolutely fine as a TWF character.  Swashbuckler is just another thought I had


----------



## Kalanyr

Excellent. I saw the briefs on the old thread actually I was hoping for some more mechanical information though I can guess the swanmays (my main stab with this rambling is what: BAB/HD progression do Enchantress's get? I'm guessing D6 and 3/4. )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Excellent. I saw the briefs on the old thread actually I was hoping for some more mechanical information though I can guess the swanmays (my main stab with this rambling is what: BAB/HD progression do Enchantress's get? I'm guessing D6 and 3/4. )



 Ah, well the Enchantresses do get d6, that's exactly right.  They originally had 3/4 BAB when I first put the class together, but I eventually knocked it down to 1/2 because it didn't fit and exchanged for some of the special abilities (the HD and BAB knock down from the cleric helped to finance the use of spell point fatigue for their arcane magic )


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm. What stats do the Enchantresses use for spellcasting? (Last question, I just need this one for my final decider.)


----------



## Keia

I'm definitely interested.  Missed the thread.  Reading after this posts!!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Hmm. What stats do the Enchantresses use for spellcasting? (Last question, I just need this one for my final decider.)



 That'd be Int and Wisdom


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm definitely interested.  Missed the thread.  Reading after this posts!!
> 
> Keia



 Wow, now this game has three of the few people on ENWorld with more posts than I have   Yay!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, now this game has three of the few people on ENWorld with more posts than I have   Yay!



 Oh, and also I doth count 12 players.


----------



## unleashed

That's right 12 players, and at least 16 character position requests.   

I feel my second character drifting away...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well as long as it doesn't get past 18 characters because I'm definitely not doing more than 3 games from this thread...I think...I hope?


----------



## unleashed

Go on...set yourself a hard limit...you can do it.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, now this game has three of the few people on ENWorld with more posts than I have   Yay!




And even with the ten+ games I'm in and one I'm running, you'll probably pass me in posts by the end of the weekend.  

Keia


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well as long as it doesn't get past 18 characters because I'm definitely not doing more than 3 games from this thread...I think...I hope?



p.s. I can take two character ideas!?!
Keia


----------



## Nephtys

Of the statted classes I think I'd like to play a Spellfrenzied of Ecomancer. The Dragonlord sounds pretty interesting too. Is it a mostly spellcasting class, or does it have a good bab? How does the spellcasting work, preparation, spontaneous or spellpoints? How does the life-draining ability work, like the Ecomancer or more powerful?

Another question. Are spellpoints (of the Ecmonacer class) equivalent in value to psionic points, or are they linear in value? Does a 9th level spell cost 9 spellpoints or 18?

-
The classes and the setting looks great, btw .


----------



## Kalanyr

I presume Swanmays use Wisdom ? 

Hmm so now I have

Nephelai Enchantress
or 
Altanian Arcanist


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nope nope.  I'm on a trip this weekend and Finals on Monday, so less posting than usual, and besides, my PPD still wouldn't let me pass you in three days


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> p.s. I can take two character ideas!?!
> Keia



 Yup.  This is two games (or maybe three) after all, so you can play in both


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Of the statted classes I think I'd like to play a Spellfrenzied of Ecomancer. The Dragonlord sounds pretty interesting too. Is it a mostly spellcasting class, or does it have a good bab? How does the spellcasting work, preparation, spontaneous or spellpoints? How does the life-draining ability work, like the Ecomancer or more powerful?
> 
> Another question. Are spellpoints (of the Ecmonacer class) equivalent in value to psionic points, or are they linear in value? Does a 9th level spell cost 9 spellpoints or 18?
> 
> -
> The classes and the setting looks great, btw .



 Dragonlord uses PsP.  It is a psionic class, but it can cast from the Sorcerer and Psion spell lists both.  Draining life lets you augment your spells for free 

And Ecomancer SP is just like PsP


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I presume Swanmays use Wisdom ?
> 
> Hmm so now I have
> 
> Nephelai Enchantress
> or
> Altanian Arcanist



 Swanmays do use Wisdom.  Both your ideas sound cool to me!  You could play both if I make the three games 

OK Rystil, plane flight soon.  No.....more.....posting.....must....stop....talking....to....my....cool...players


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Swanmays do use Wisdom.  Both your ideas sound cool to me!  You could play both if I make the three games
> 
> OK Rystil, plane flight soon.  No.....more.....posting.....must....stop....talking....to....my....cool...players



 Wait wait wait.  I didn't look at that carefully.  Enchantresses are 99% of the time Sidhe, actually.  Its the Sidhe class and Nymph is the Nymph class


----------



## Kalanyr

I'll go with the Nephelai Enchantress then and save the Altanian Arcanist for the 3rd game if you go that way. So that Bro can have his all Amaranthian game. 

Edit - Actually I presumed it was the Sidhe class to start with but it seemed strange running counter to their racial stats. I can always go with the Sidhe Enchantress anyway. I like the concept over the stats though I'll grab both if I can.


----------



## Keia

I was thinking a Feldori Gladiator (captured, enslaved and working in the arena, then freed - or not).  For my second idea, a Larakese Ninja or Ascetic, and my third idea is a Sakra Champion. For my fourth . . . .

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I'll go with the Nephelai Enchantress then and save the Altanian Arcanist for the 3rd game if you go that way. So that Bro can have his all Amaranthian game.
> 
> Edit - Actually I presumed it was the Sidhe class to start with but it seemed strange running counter to their racial stats. I can always go with the Sidhe Enchantress anyway. I like the concept over the stats though I'll grab both if I can.



 You think that Sidhe runs counter to Enchantress?  I dare you to try playing a Mystic.  Pick any race that can be one that you want.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I was thinking a Feldori Gladiator (captured, enslaved and working in the arena, then freed - or not).  For my second idea, a Larakese Ninja or Ascetic, and my third idea is a Sakra Champion. For my fourth . . . .
> 
> Keia



 I think I can see the world-spanning Praetorians bringing Offworlders to the arena...probably the only Praetorian class that could be an offworld race (except maybe Liberator).  The others will definitely work


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, really gone this time, I swear.  Closing my laptop and packing it---that'll stop me!  Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Or the nubian enchantress-princess and the huge swordwielding evil grinning thralg (although I would expect a bonus feat if I play a giant who's had a traumatic experience involving a nasty set of scissors at an early age ahem ahem)




Dr. Z, just an FYI this concept is very close to what I have listed as mine...  I'm not telling you to pack sand regarding it, if you want to play it play it; I just want to be up front with you about it and say if you had another concept I wouldn't mind seeing it used instead.  (I have both sides of the equation figured…  I’ve learned that concepts connected to other players rarely if ever work out.  Sorry.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Sidhe Enchantress it is for me then. Now to come up with some kind of backstory. I blame you for the study I'm not doing. 

Altarian Arcanist can take a place on the backburner.


----------



## Seeten

So, if I play Nymph Amazon, and Kal plays Sidhe Enchantress, and BS plays a Nymph, we are only 3 more Amaranthians off of a full Amaranth game. *chuckle*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> So, if I play Nymph Amazon, and Kal plays Sidhe Enchantress, and BS plays a Nymph, we are only 3 more Amaranthians off of a full Amaranth game. *chuckle*




Actaully, I'm not relaly playing a Nymph, as in the class... My traveling compaion in one game will be a nymph. 

The other game I'm playing a Kraneia Amazon.  A Kraneia is basically a cherry tree dryad/nymph.


----------



## DrZombie

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Dr. Z, just an FYI this concept is very close to what I have listed as mine... I'm not telling you to pack sand regarding it, if you want to play it play it; I just want to be up front with you about it and say if you had another concept I wouldn't mind seeing it used instead.  (I have both sides of the equation figured… I’ve learned that concepts connected to other players rarely if ever work out. Sorry.)




No worries, I'll go for the big big viking then, or maybe an ex-gladiator. Hmm. Yes. A gladiator thralgh. yep. Mindless violence, here I come. You can have your neutered princess-guardian  .


----------



## Seeten

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actaully, I'm not relaly playing a Nymph, as in the class... My traveling compaion in one game will be a nymph.
> 
> The other game I'm playing a Kraneia Amazon.  A Kraneia is basically a cherry tree dryad/nymph.




I thought in the other game you were a Limnad Siren?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

DrZombie said:
			
		

> You can have your neutered princess-guardian  .




Thanks I appreciate it, I really do.   I've actually been discussing this concept with RA for the day or to before this thread was created. 

(and the Amazon was the concept I had originally considered for his first game.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> I thought in the other game you were a Limnad Siren?




Yup I am.


----------



## Seeten

So how can you be a Kraneia Amazon in his other game, then =P

Kraneia are nymphs, I said you were gonna play a nymph, all is well! =P


----------



## Seeten

Oh, and as the tricky sort I am, I downloaded RA's text file on Nymphs, so I have the only copy in existence on these boards right now, I think. =P

The original house rules post with the nymph races got edited into the Nymph class.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Oh, and as the tricky sort I am, I downloaded RA's text file on Nymphs, so I have the only copy in existence on these boards right now, I think. =P




I have a copy on my desktop also... 



			
				Seeten said:
			
		

> The original house rules post with the nymph races got edited into the Nymph class.




No it didn't.  

Nymph the class: Post 26 

Nymph Races: Post 6


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> So how can you be a Kraneia Amazon in his other game, then =P




Cause he will soon be running three games, and I shall have three PCs. 



			
				Seeten said:
			
		

> Kraneia are nymphs, I said you were gonna play a nymph, all is well! =P




As I said, I wasn't playing the nymph class.


----------



## Seeten

But RA said he was considering an amaranthia game if he had enough nymphs/sidhe, and so your kraneia would be in that one, I would imagine, unless it was gonna be your tralg in the amarantha game and your kraneia in the non-amaranthia game!


----------



## DrZombie

Does anybody know where RA's hidden the Gladiator class? I can't find it amongst his houserules.  A thralg ex-gladiator, with some fancy combat tricks, and a cool mask. Like that lion-gladiator in, well, gladiator.

RA, is that cool with you?

Ishna "The Crusher" Ironhand, who gained his freedom after besting twenty gladiators in single combat in one day. Mmmh, Using a huge two-handed warhammer. Maybe take that monster-feat, wossname, crushing blow or whatever, forcing the opponent to make a check to stay on his feet. Mmmh. Anyway, I need a class with a lot of feats  .

Hey, and if everyone is taking another character, so will I .

A lacerta Preserver, Aruhana Sharpclaw, sent to wander the world by his elders, to learn the ways of the outsiders so that he one day will be able to lead his tribe in the difficult days to come.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Which versions of the Ronin, Ninja, and Samurai are being used or does anyone know until RA gets back?


----------



## Seeten

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have a copy on my desktop also...
> 
> 
> 
> No it didn't.
> 
> Nymph the class: Post 26
> 
> Nymph Races: Post 6




Oh my god, you are so right! I looked and looked and never found post 6...wow am I blind =)


----------



## Keia

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Which versions of the Ronin, Ninja, and Samurai are being used or does anyone know until RA gets back?



His own - not posted yet!

Keia


----------



## Seeten

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Which versions of the Ronin, Ninja, and Samurai are being used or does anyone know until RA gets back?




Everything is gestalt, but homebrew gestalt, so no published class will work.

Take a look at some of the currently posted classes in the house rules for this, as an idea of what to expect.


----------



## Keia

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where RA's hidden the Gladiator class? I can't find it amongst his houserules.



Not posted yet.  He'll probably have to separate us gladiators - or maybe he'll put us both together!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> But RA said he was considering an amaranthia game if he had enough nymphs/sidhe, and so your kraneia would be in that one, I would imagine, unless it was gonna be your tralg in the amarantha game and your kraneia in the non-amaranthia game!




Not sure how it’s going to work out...  It will probably be however RA thinks will worked better though if theirs one place where a Tralg wouldn't face hatred it would be on Amaranthia.


----------



## Seeten

I wouldnt complain if the tralg was in the amaranthia campaign, but I aint gonna be the one making the dc 25 fort check for childbirth, I assure you!


----------



## Captain Tagon

Keia said:
			
		

> His own - not posted yet!
> 
> Keia





A'ight, so just wait for him to be back. Good deal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> I wouldnt complain if the tralg was in the amaranthia campaign, but I aint gonna be the one making the dc 25 fort check for childbirth, I assure you!




That's fine cause nymphs can only get pregnant if they want to and there views aren‘t typical in regard to being asked or not…  As long as it’s not violent it’s more of an annoyance than anything.

RA’s words, for the most part, he has alot of racial information that isn’t posts cause it was answered via email.


----------



## Seeten

Ahh, well that changes everything. *laugh*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ahh, well that changes everything. *laugh*




Yeah, I would rather it be more of a unique thing so the other game would probably be better…  Besides I would rather him be feared by something.


----------



## sophist

SO here are my concepts: take your pick. I still haven't absorbed that many info yet, And I have to play and DM in Rl this weekend, but I will get to it.

Concept 1:
Altanian Arcanist
There some others here, but I think besides succumbing to the complusion of arcane overload   I'll give in to my rebellious streak. SO this one will be a black sheep in society, having a deconstructive fallout with the concept of "meritocratic", probably because a friend of his was sorted out along the way and had a hard fall to the lower rungs of society. He adores Sidhe society, and would like to to reform Altian society that way... or even more radical. 

Concept 2:
Byblan Sage?/Jester?/eldrich infiltrator?/even more arcane class
Knowledge and humor. Searches for trivia and Lore. Strictly anti-docmatic. Academia with Zen touch. Probably wandered to Eldiz, to learn more arcane stuff. A _byblan Spellfrenzied_ would be one for the laughs but may fit the Paradoxical wisdom i have in mind here.

Concept 3:
Dolathi ?
I cant shed the relation to knowlege completly, but this one would be a more cynical type, with always an eye out to use the knowlegde for something: mischief, getting rich, troubleshooting etc. Think John Constantine combined with Dr. Occult (I am takling Hellblazer and Books of magic here, not the that horrible film ...  )

My preference order is 2,1 and with some distance 3. Why not typing in that order. Well I am a bit lazy myself.
Since I am a bit of a low-volume poster it might be a good idea to just give me one character. But possibly I'd play all three.  

I am interested in compiling your info to a gazeteer. WOuld you like that or is that contrary to your interest?


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, I'm remotely logged in guys.  It looks like my PCs and alternates from DT answered everyone's questions here, but let me know if you still have out outstanding


----------



## Seeten

Ok, I have a burning question: Symbiosis? What good is it? Why do I want it, and what can you tell me? =)


----------



## Kalanyr

I have an outstanding question on Sidhe culture and the Sidhe/Enchantress mechanics whenever you happen to get around to it (since I believe most of it isn't typed up yet). Unless someone else covers it. Part from that I'm happy.


----------



## Kalanyr

Symbiosis: I mentioned the required situation for Symbiosis in each nymph entry. A nymph who spend a full-round action in the appropriate situation soaking in the natural energy gains 1 hp. This is somewhat like Fast Healing except that it isn't very useful in combat. 

The situation that heals you is given in the nymphs description.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> I have an outstanding question on Sidhe culture and the Sidhe/Enchantress mechanics whenever you happen to get around to it (since I believe most of it isn't typed up yet). Unless someone else covers it. Part from that I'm happy.



 OK, I'm away for the weekend, but I still will be able to post a decent amount.  As my DT players know, getting me to type up additional character classes can sometimes take a while, since I don't have the write-ups on me and so I have to remember them and rewrite stuff.  Enchantress shouldn't be too bad though, since its mainly the magic.

The Sidhe are an aristocratic fey race who love nature like the Nymphs, but also enjoy the arts, arcane magic, and have a more refined taste.  They have a court in Seelyne with many noble families, which are more well-defined than loose Nymph families because the Trinity Ritual (wherein two Sidhe join together and then sometimes one or both of them becomes pregnant with a daughter).  They are capricious and fun-loving, but they are also more studious and diligent than Nymphs.

Enchantresses get Arcane Magic based on Spell Points and their own Vitality (like the Ecomancer does) and they also get Divine Magic based on selecting a set of spells to cast (like the Arcanist without any Singature Spells).  They also gain a Spell Nexus at level 1 as a Class Ability.  A full write-up will eventually emerge, but I have finals and then Eyros writer's deadline coming up, so it might be a bit, but it will come.


----------



## Seeten

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Symbiosis: I mentioned the required situation for Symbiosis in each nymph entry. A nymph who spend a full-round action in the appropriate situation soaking in the natural energy gains 1 hp. This is somewhat like Fast Healing except that it isn't very useful in combat.
> 
> The situation that heals you is given in the nymphs description.




Um, ok, Kalanyr, I didnt know you did that...I know who gets what Symbiosis, I just didnt know what it did, ie, fast healing.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Um, ok, Kalanyr, I didnt know you did that...I know who gets what Symbiosis, I just didnt know what it did, ie, fast healing.



 When he uses the word "I" he is actually referring to me because he has adroitly quoted me in the other thread (good Initiative Kalanyr, it shows that you were reading closely )


----------



## RobotRobotI

Is it too late to throw in a 'This looks interesting, call me interested'?


----------



## Rystil Arden

RobotRobotI said:
			
		

> Is it too late to throw in a 'This looks interesting, call me interested'?



 I might be splitting into three games, in which case there could be space (I think)


----------



## Seeten

Ok, I think I'm doing an Oread Amazon. for the one game. I want to run down mountains and stuff.

Or an Aurai. Fly down the mountains like a big cheater. So much choice. must...stay...focused...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I'm doing an Oread Amazon. for the one game. I want to run down mountains and stuff.
> 
> Or an Aurai. Fly down the mountains like a big cheater. So much choice. must...stay...focused...



 If it helps, I think BS's Amazon is an Oread, so if yours is an Aura who multiclassed with Nymph for the wings it would be more unique


----------



## Rystil Arden

Speaking of which, all the XXXXXai Nymphs are pluralised, and generally you can unpluralise it by taking off the i  (One Kraneia, Two Kraneiai)


----------



## Seeten

I thought BS said he was doing Kraneia?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I thought BS said he was doing Kraneia?



 I think the Kraneia is not an Amazon.  It depends on if we have enough for an all-Amaranthian campaign, I think.


----------



## Seeten

I thought he was doing Kraneia amazon and tralg berserker? I admit, I am not quite as good at memorization as I used to be, but man, I am getting bad.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I thought he was doing Kraneia amazon and tralg berserker? I admit, I am not quite as good at memorization as I used to be, but man, I am getting bad.



 I think he may have changed it in an e-mail and didn't tell you.  Its not your fault, Seeten


----------



## Seeten

Alright, darn it, but that just isnt fair.

Although if Oreads enjoy running down mountains together, maybe a pair of em isnt ridiculous. Still, yeah, winged flighty Aurai maybe. Which level do they actually get to fly with their wings, 3? or later?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Alright, darn it, but that just isnt fair.
> 
> Although if Oreads enjoy running down mountains together, maybe a pair of em isnt ridiculous. Still, yeah, winged flighty Aurai maybe. Which level do they actually get to fly with their wings, 3? or later?



 I'd agree that a pair of Oreads could work too; absolutely!  Didn't want to suppress your idea, I was just sensing your frustration in choosing and wondering if I could help   As for the Wings, I'm logged in remotely (not at home), and I don't have it on my Desktop like BS, so I'll have to pull up the EA Thread.  Be right back


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Alright, darn it, but that just isnt fair.
> 
> Although if Oreads enjoy running down mountains together, maybe a pair of em isnt ridiculous. Still, yeah, winged flighty Aurai maybe. Which level do they actually get to fly with their wings, 3? or later?



 Yup, as you suspected (and I did too), 3 levels in Nymph will net you a beautiful pair of wings


----------



## Rystil Arden

> he has alot of racial information that isn’t posts cause it was answered via email.




:: points to head ::

Its all up here if people ask for it, but typing it all up if they didn't would be a royal, royal pain. If we play enough adventures, though, eventually I'll wind up typing most of the stuff through attrition as I need it


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its all up here if people ask for it, but typing it all up if they didn't would be a royal, royal pain. If we play enough adventures, though, eventually I'll wind up typing most of the stuff through attrition as I need it




Then you just need someone to compile it all!!

Keia


----------



## Captain Tagon

If possible I'd just like to get the class info for the Ronin, Ninja, and Samurai.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> If possible I'd just like to get the class info for the Ronin, Ninja, and Samurai.



 Quick briefs are all I can do for now (logged in remotely and almost sleepy time), but I will put up a full class write-up eventually for your favourite:

Ronin: I think I did a brief for this in the What's Going On? Thread, which is a super-odd place to put it, I know, but I'll look for it there eventually (going to sleep soon though, but someone else can check while I'm sleeping, as it is somewhere near the end of that)

Ninja: Masters of stealth and deceit, Ninja are highly-skilled assassins and spies who use their bodies and weapons to perform their deadly arts upon their unsuspecting foes.

Samurai: Honourable warriors in service to a liege-lord, the Samurai excel at combat, gaining additional special abilities due to their dedication and honour.


----------



## Captain Tagon

Awesome. Ronin sounds best to me, especially for 'jamming.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Hmm, Troubadour has very much grabbed my interest. So much so that I may have a concept in mind now. Definitely a Troubadour, might also have levels in Swashbuckler. I'm thinking of a wandering Rowaini gentlemen, most likely a member of nobility on the run from something. He keeps attention off himself by Spelljamming about, posing as a common troubadour and doing the odd bit of mercenary work. Running from his problems isn't something he likes doing though, so it gnaws at him in no small amount.

On that subject, what's a typical name for nobility from Rowaini?


----------



## Kalanyr

My d20 roll
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87088
My 7d6.takeHighest(3)
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87096

Edit: 16 15 15 15 15 14 .  Not bad stats but not exactly what you'd pick for a spellcaster. Looks more like one of those use every stat classes. Oh well. *Hmm* Ponders.


----------



## Kalanyr

Sidhe Enchantress (hmm and now I suppose I can actually work on background with those stats. Not super standout in anything but very good all round. 

So after racial modifiers I get
Str 12 Dex17 Con 13 Int 20 Wis 15 Cha 19


----------



## Cathoi

I've got my stats up as well, but I'm worried about the compatibility between the Planeswalker and the Altanian.  What's the Planeswalkers primary casting stat, and what are his other primary abilities based upon?  I'm guessing Charisma determines spell casting and their plane-linking abilities are determined by ??? 

Here's a link to my roles by the way

The D20
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87110

The Stat page

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87113

Lastly there's a rather obscure SJ conversion site you might be intrested in, the spells at least look handy http://www.shatteredfractine.com/


----------



## Seeten

Ok, I messed up my order of stat posting, by not putting name in first, so um, I guess this amazing stat line here: 11, 9, 9, 9, 18, 18 is lost. lol

Originally used Seeten_Twin_Infinity, but the official rolls are gonna be plain old: Seeten

I'll roll in a while, after someone goes and confirms I havent rolled yet.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Don't worry too much Seeten, all you need to do is roll a d20 and post a link to the results of that. Once Rystil then gives you the all clear, then roll stats. That's just how I interpreted the instructions in the other thread anyway.


----------



## Keia

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Don't worry too much Seeten, all you need to do is roll a d20 and post a link to the results of that. Once Rystil then gives you the all clear, then roll stats. That's just how I interpreted the instructions in the other thread anyway.



Yeah, that's the way it's done.  You need the all clear from Rystil on the D20 roll before rolling the 4d6 take 3, using the same name of course.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think he may have changed it in an e-mail and didn't tell you.  Its not your fault, Seeten




Indeed, it’s my fault.   and it depends if we go three games or not...  My Amazon is a concept that works better off planet so I went ahead and made a concept that I thought worked better in a all-Amaranthian game. 

Which means my first concept for any of RA's games might get delayed again.


----------



## Seeten

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87131 for the d20


----------



## Seeten

Stats can be found: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87139


----------



## Captain Tagon

d20 roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87154


----------



## Keia

Seeten said:
			
		

> Stats can be found: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87139




Seeten,
I think if you throw away the 16, it qualifies you for a re-roll on the stats for not havign any stat over 15.

Keia


----------



## Seeten

16, 15, 13, 12, 10, 10 isnt that bad...if you've seen some of my rolls, my next set could be 18, 5, 6, 3, 8, 4, 16 

Never heard of the "No stats over 15" rule, though, is that in the DT thread on like page 11 or something?


----------



## Keia

Seeten said:
			
		

> Never heard of the "No stats over 15" rule, though, is that in the DT thread on like page 11 or something?



I'll find it - it could take a few minutes. . . 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> 16, 15, 13, 12, 10, 10 isnt that bad...if you've seen some of my rolls, my next set could be 18, 5, 6, 3, 8, 4, 16




Toss them, as even that next set can be tossed.  



			
				Seeten said:
			
		

> Never heard of the "No stats over 15" rule, though, is that in the DT thread on like page 11 or something?




I've seen it, it might have been by email but I have seen it.


----------



## Keia

here it is.

here

And i goofed, it was no 15's or higher.

Keia


----------



## Seeten

Well it sounds like the stats are mine =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, I'm logged in remotely once more 

Who needs my confirmation for your link to the character's d20 roll (I use that roll so I know that this is your only character, cuz otherwise you may have created like 50 or something  )?  I'll try to track them down myself, but it looks like a lot of people may have gone ahead and rolled stats too without my nod...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Awesome. Ronin sounds best to me, especially for 'jamming.



 Cool, I'll get on it


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hmm, Troubadour has very much grabbed my interest. So much so that I may have a concept in mind now. Definitely a Troubadour, might also have levels in Swashbuckler. I'm thinking of a wandering Rowaini gentlemen, most likely a member of nobility on the run from something. He keeps attention off himself by Spelljamming about, posing as a common troubadour and doing the odd bit of mercenary work. Running from his problems isn't something he likes doing though, so it gnaws at him in no small amount.
> 
> On that subject, what's a typical name for nobility from Rowaini?



 Sounds like a nice concept 

Rowaini nobility, depending on what portion of the kingdom of Rowain, often has a medieval France/Spain flavour of naming conventions (like Araneau the SWashbuckler )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> My d20 roll
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87088
> My 7d6.takeHighest(3)
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87096
> 
> Edit: 16 15 15 15 15 14 .  Not bad stats but not exactly what you'd pick for a spellcaster. Looks more like one of those use every stat classes. Oh well. *Hmm* Ponders.



 Hmmm....I'd rather have you send me a d20 roll and the link that I can approve before you roll the stats (so I know that you didn't roll multiple characters, which came up once last game).  And hey, it might help you get even better rolls


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> I've got my stats up as well, but I'm worried about the compatibility between the Planeswalker and the Altanian.  What's the Planeswalkers primary casting stat, and what are his other primary abilities based upon?  I'm guessing Charisma determines spell casting and their plane-linking abilities are determined by ???
> 
> Here's a link to my roles by the way
> 
> The D20
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87110
> 
> The Stat page
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87113
> 
> Lastly there's a rather obscure SJ conversion site you might be intrested in, the spells at least look handy http://www.shatteredfractine.com/



 Good news: Planeswalkers use Int as the primary casting stat, and Spellcasting Prodigy is always a blessing   (If you could send me a d20 first, wait for approval, and then reroll, I would be grateful  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Well it sounds like the stats are mine =)



 If you'd like to wait for approval on another d20 before giving it another shot, to just make it official using my preferred method, it would awesome (and hey, stats might go up )


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you'd like to wait for approval on another d20 before giving it another shot, to just make it official using my preferred method, it would awesome (and hey, stats might go up )




I don't know - I looked through his rolls - - bleeh.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I don't know - I looked through his rolls - - bleeh.
> 
> Keia



 Gambler's Fallacy says that he must be due for a good one then


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Gambler's Fallacy says that he must be due for a good one then



Gotta love gambling with people that think that way 

Keia


----------



## Keia

I was thinking of rolling my stats.  Do you mind if I just use the same name I used before to roll them (Keia)?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

My friend at MIT did that, playing poker online during lectures. He usually made about $10-20 an hour playing the same people who he knew did not bet optimally and who wanted to get back some of their money.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I was thinking of rolling my stats.  Do you mind if I just use the same name I used before to roll them (Keia)?
> 
> Keia



 Keia is fine, and since you already created it and everything, no need for a d20.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> My friend at MIT did that, playing poker online during lectures. He usually made about $10-20 an hour playing the same people who he knew did not bet optimally and who wanted to get back some of their money.




That's better to tell in person, though.  On line you have to be even more observant.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That's better to tell in person, though.  On line you have to be even more observant.
> 
> Keia



 Well yeah, but there's a wide playing field online, and you also can easily do it during lectures.  Yeah, sure, I'm following along the lecture on  the site online.  Honest!


----------



## Keia

Pretty lousy overall, but I guess it'll work!

Dice roll 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Pretty lousy overall, but I guess it'll work!
> 
> Dice roll
> 
> Keia



Wait! Its hopeless. Drop the 17 and the 5 makes it so 

You may roll again


----------



## Keia

little, yellow . . . different!

dice roll 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> little, yellow . . . different!
> 
> dice roll
> 
> Keia



 Well it doesn't have the two +3 stats of the old one, but I'd say that its a marked improvement overall


----------



## Seeten

Well, umm, ok?

D20 roll under Seeten1234 is:  

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87394

I left the first one up till several people had looked, though, so we all know that first set wasnt cheated...if I was gonna cheat my stats would look better than those, come on =P


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Well, umm, ok?
> 
> D20 roll under Seeten1234 is:
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87394
> 
> I left the first one up till several people had looked, though, so we all know that first set wasnt cheated...if I was gonna cheat my stats would look better than those, come on =P



 Hahaha.  I suppose they would 

Anyways, I see the d20, so you're good to roll the stats


----------



## Captain Tagon

Repost here for your confirmation:

d20 roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87154 as Tagon


----------



## Rystil Arden

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Repost here for your confirmation:
> 
> d20 roll http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87154 as Tagon



 I see it.  You're good to go


----------



## Captain Tagon

Stats rolled here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87404

Guess I'll just drop the 9. Not sure exactly how to arrange them until I know the Ronin's class features.


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hahaha.  I suppose they would
> 
> Anyways, I see the d20, so you're good to roll the stats




Well, then, thats markedly better...

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87501

17, 17, 16, 12, 11, 9


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Well, then, thats markedly better...
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87501
> 
> 17, 17, 16, 12, 11, 9



 Double-markedly better at that


----------



## Rystil Arden

Captain Tagon said:
			
		

> Stats rolled here: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87404
> 
> Guess I'll just drop the 9. Not sure exactly how to arrange them until I know the Ronin's class features.



 K, thanks!  When I get the time, I'll post full class descriptions for everyone who has chosen theirs already.


----------



## Seeten

But what level? Whats the starting off info? Enquiring Minds need to know


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> But what level? Whats the starting off info? Enquiring Minds need to know



 Well, I can't pin a level for sure until I have both (all three?) groups worked out and then split.  That's the stage where the adventures are decided.  And if I decide on an adventure like "From deep underground on Nardaln, a giant dragon eats his way to the surface and flies into Wildspace, threatening to destroy all worlds" it will have a different level than "Auntie Mae's pie was stolen.  By whom, you ask?  An orc.  And he's in that room right now.  With the pie!"


----------



## Seeten

But I dont even know if my Aurai would have wings or not! =P


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> But I dont even know if my Aurai would have wings or not! =P




Yes, it’s best to not get carried away to far with your mechanics yet or even your background.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> But I dont even know if my Aurai would have wings or not! =P



 Aura is the singular


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aura is the singular




But it would sound truly wrong if I said, "I dont even know if my aura has wings!" it'd sound like I'm saying I might be an angel...and I am sure I'd get the SMITE from above then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> But it would sound truly wrong if I said, "I dont even know if my aura has wings!" it'd sound like I'm saying I might be an angel...and I am sure I'd get the SMITE from above then.



 It would actually be somewhat simple for me to create classifications for the Aurai (which as far as know, the Greek mythographers did not do).  So these aren't official (my other Nymphs are 100% Greek-myth-supported) but you could call your Aura a Zephyrid, Boreid, Notid, or Eurid, if you like, and the temperament and colouring would vary based on which you picked (Zephyrids would have personae based upon the way we characterise the West Wind, Boreids based on the North Wind, Eurids based on the East Wind, and Notids based on the South Wind) though really it would mainly be so you could call her something other than an Aura if you want 

(In case it matters to you, the Nymphs called Aurai came first, and that's where we got our word Aura [Also there was a warrior-girl named Aura in Greek myth who was chaste and proud of it, but when she made fun of Artemis's breasts and said the other goddess looked like a nonmaidenly mother, causing revenge to be taken against Aura in the form of a rape by Dionysus after he got her drunk] )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> ... causing revenge to be taken against Aura in the form of a rape by Dionysus after he got her drunk] )




and people think date rape is a new thing...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and people think date rape is a new thing...



 Dionysus did that a lot.  He *is* the god of wine though.  And to be fair to the ladies and make him out to be even worse (which he was), he got them drunk and then that made them fall asleep before he started.


----------



## Seeten

I have no idea what characteristics we give the wind. I havent done geography in 20 years. Hehe


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I have no idea what characteristics we give the wind. I havent done geography in 20 years. Hehe



Well, mythologically at least (if they has existed, which they don't): 

Zephyrids would be associated with Spring and blooming, and thus they would get along well with Athousa.

Boreids would be associated with chill winds, cold, and winter, and a pale-violet coloured hair or eyes

Notids would be associated with autumn, change, and storms.

Eurids would be associated with warm winds, and summer, enjoying soaking the sun and having red/gold/yellow hair or eyes.


----------



## Seeten

Eurids and Zephyrids sound cool.

I feel a semi formed concept coming...

But is it a good one. Probably not.


----------



## Cathoi

'Tis fine, I understand the need.  Anyway here's the d20 request roll, same name as on former roll

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87584


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> 'Tis fine, I understand the need.  Anyway here's the d20 request roll, same name as on former roll
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87584



 OK, you're good.  Thanks


----------



## Cathoi

Ok, cross your fingers..or claws, or flippers, or whatever. (Can flippers be crossed...even if they can, does it mean the same thing? Egh, nevermind)

Crimeney, I'm guessing I can re-roll these?

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=87595

*Edited to link to current page*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Ok, cross your fingers..or claws, or flippers, or whatever. (Can flippers be crossed...even if they can, does it mean the same thing? Egh, nevermind)
> 
> Crimeney, I'm guessing I can re-roll these?
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=87595
> 
> *Edited to link to current page*



 Yes, most definitely.  Also you forgot to roll the 7th stat


----------



## Cathoi

Ah, right.  Not terribly great stats here, but they'll do.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87602

Str-12
Dex-15
Con-13
Int-19
Wis-15
Cha-18
(These are counting Altanian bonuses and penalty)

Planeswalker it is then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Ah, right.  Not terribly great stats here, but they'll do.
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87602
> 
> Str-12
> Dex-15
> Con-13
> Int-19
> Wis-15
> Cha-18
> (These are counting Altanian bonuses and penalty)
> 
> Planeswalker it is then.



 I think you took a second 15 instead of the second 12.


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you took a second 15 instead of the second 12.




Huh?....Oh, yeah right.  Must be lack of sleep.  Revision-

Str-12
Dex-15
Con-13
Int-18
Wis-15
Cha-16


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Huh?....Oh, yeah right.  Must be lack of sleep.  Revision-
> 
> Str-12
> Dex-15
> Con-13
> Int-18
> Wis-15
> Cha-16



 Okey dokey!  Looks great


----------



## Kalanyr

*Hmm* I'm going to go with chance of getting back stats is pretty much 0. 

d20 roll:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87768

(And yeah that looks like a confirmation of that gut feeling. @_@)

Edit -  Ignore that last 9 on a d20 I accidentally hit quick reroll.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Hmm* I'm going to go with chance of getting back stats is pretty much 0.
> 
> d20 roll:
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=87768
> 
> (And yeah that looks like a confirmation of that gut feeling. @_@)
> 
> Edit -  Ignore that last 9 on a d20 I accidentally hit quick reroll.



 OK, confirmed!


----------



## Kalanyr

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Sidhe Enchantress (Kalanyr)

15 15 14 14 13 11

I hate being right.


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil, I'm wraped up in the bowels of character creation, but I need some information on your worlds relation to its planes, and the Planeswalker.

*A.* How often do Outsiders (celestials espescially) interact with your world in general and Altania in particular?
*B*.What training is required to become a Planeswalker, must this training be done on the Dolathi home world?
*C. *What are your feelings about BoED spells, Scantified spells inparticular? If useable do the Altanians see this magic as higher learning, perverse, or just a more exotic form of spellcasting?
*D. *Does your world use the standard Wheel cosmos, if so are there any changes?

Thanks.

*one more thing.  Since he'll be a Planeswalker and not a traditional arcanist in the Altanian sense does he still have access to the second Spell-casting prodigy feat?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Alrighty, here's the d20 roll. I rolled it under the name of Evrard Thibault.


----------



## Nephtys

15  
12 
11 
12 
12 
9

Stats like a bloody commoner.


Second try:

15 
13 
8 
10 
10 
12

Behold the antimunchkin!  

http://invisiblecastle.com/statgen.py?u=Nepthy&n=&id=88048&method=roll2&r0=STR&r1=DEX&r2=CON&r3=INT&r4=WIS&r5=CHA&save=1

Third try (just for fun):

STR11DEX11CON17INT12WIS16CHA15
Hey! This is good, but I guess it's one try too many. 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?a=show&id=88055


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys, the roll stats only allow you to roll it 6 times and not the 7 times that RA wants/allows us to roll.


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nephtys, the roll stats only allow you to roll it 6 times and not the 7 times that RA wants/allows us to roll.




Oh, that's good news. I guess I wasn't paying attention. Honestly I'm a bit overwhelmed by the abundance of options. All of the classes look good, but I can't help but wonder if there's a better one hidden amongst the undetailed ones. My choise of class also usually depends on the starting character level. I am somewhat of a powergamer, I admit. 

Anyway. [rolling] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88074, a 15. Nice.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Oh, that's good news. I guess I wasn't paying attention. Honestly I'm a bit overwhelmed by the abundance of options. All of the classes look good, but I can't help but wonder if there's a better one hidden amongst the undetailed ones. My choise of class also usually depends on the starting character level. I am somewhat of a powergamer, I admit.
> 
> Anyway. [rolling] http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88074, a 15. Nice.



 Nepthys, I think your second set of stats was hopeless because if you dropped the 15, you had no 15 or higher, so I guess you can use the third set.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Alrighty, here's the d20 roll. I rolled it under the name of Evrard Thibault.



Festy, you're good to go then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Rystil, I'm wraped up in the bowels of character creation, but I need some information on your worlds relation to its planes, and the Planeswalker.
> 
> *A.* How often do Outsiders (celestials espescially) interact with your world in general and Altania in particular?
> *B*.What training is required to become a Planeswalker, must this training be done on the Dolathi home world?
> *C. *What are your feelings about BoED spells, Scantified spells inparticular? If useable do the Altanians see this magic as higher learning, perverse, or just a more exotic form of spellcasting?
> *D. *Does your world use the standard Wheel cosmos, if so are there any changes?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> *one more thing.  Since he'll be a Planeswalker and not a traditional arcanist in the Altanian sense does he still have access to the second Spell-casting prodigy feat?



 A) Outsiders are quite an uncommon occurrence compared to offworlders, but they are still summoned by summoning spells as usual.

B) Planeswalkers train on the planes.  Unless you are very very high level, this usually requires living in Eldiz where another Planeswalker can show you around.

C) I allow some of the Sanctified Spells.  Altanians would probably see them as a bit perverse and eccentric, as they have a semi-link to the divine, but ultimately arcane magic is arcane magic.

D) I use the Planescape Cosmology, which has subtle differences to the new Wheel.  One example is that the Ethereal and Astral do not touch.

E) You can always take the Altanian Prodigy feat for any arcane spellcasting class.  Of course, Planeswalker is one of the only ones of those that Offworlders can take


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nepthys, I think your second set of stats was hopeless because if you dropped the 15, you had no 15 or higher, so I guess you can use the third set.




Thanks. 

Now, what starting level are we looking at here? What did you have in mind? (It seems a waste to never get to use most of all those cool abilities of your wonderful classes and races )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> Now, what starting level are we looking at here? What did you have in mind? (It seems a waste to never get to use most of all those cool abilities of your wonderful classes and races )



 Destiny's Tears started at 2.5 (and it looks like by the time I finish the prologue they will be level 3; most of them are outstanding roleplayers).  Unlike many people here on ENWorld, I know I can GM at high levels and I also enjoy it, but I don't really enjoy starting off characters at high levels; I like travelling with them on their journey from 1st or 2nd level up to 21st, so I can get a perfect sense of the character to the point where I can properly balance encounters at level 21.

So for example, one of my face-to-face campaigns went from 1 to 21 and it is just like this, whereas I once let another group start at level 3 and then the four of them got TPKed by eight goblins with crossbows.

With that in mind, I have several adventure ideas already, and so I am thinking of choosing my three game starting levels from the array {2,3,5,6} although if I get a brilliant idea for something at level 9, I might do that (but only if I felt that I had several days after receiving the characters to run them myself against some enemies and watch what happened carefully)


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I like travelling with them on their journey from 1st or 2nd level up to 21st, so I can get a perfect sense of the character to the point where I can properly balance encounters at level 21.




I agree, but in online-games the characters never gain more than a couple of levels (with a few noteworthy exceptions that I'm not going to note) because the games move a lot slower than in tabletop. 
But hey, I'm happy either way, glad just to be in.


----------



## Seeten

ok, so, Concepts:

Orea(d) or Aura Amazon (Orea(d) would be twf, Aura would be archer and start off with Nymph class)
Lacerta Ninja
Valsian Dragonlord

Levels and stats to follow based on which ones work best in which games


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I agree, but in online-games the characters never gain more than a couple of levels (with a few noteworthy exceptions that I'm not going to note) because the games move a lot slower than in tabletop.
> But hey, I'm happy either way, glad just to be in.



 Well, I divide away XP from combat to give for roleplaying XP, but if I didn't and I just naively read the numbers off the DMG chart, then at least one of the DT characters, were I to end the Prologue now and hand out XP, would already have levelled.  In fact, one of them may have levelled within the first day...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> ok, so, Concepts:
> 
> Orea(d) or Aura Amazon (Orea(d) would be twf, Aura would be archer and start off with Nymph class)
> Lacerta Ninja
> Valsian Dragonlord
> 
> Levels and stats to follow based on which ones work best in which games



 Both Nymphs and the Dragonlord sound good.  The Lacerta Ninja I don't think is possible.  The Ninja are secretive, and I doubt that they would teach someone who is not a clan member the art of Ninjutsu.


----------



## Seeten

Larakese then! You knew what I meant =P


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Larakese then! You knew what I meant =P



 I actually didn't know that, but then they're all cool


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Spellsworn or maybe Wu-Jen would work.




A Spellsworn sounds kind of cool. Could I get more detail?

Also, what races are commonly spellsworn?

Thanks.


----------



## Nephtys

I've narrowed it down to a Byblan Ecomancer, or a Dragonlord of the same race. (I like the concept of being essentially an Alien being whose mere precense affects the natural world around it, either strongly harmounoiusly or parasitically. I also like spellpoints/psipoints much more than traditional rigid spells-per-level tables.) To make the final choice I need a writeup of the Dragonlord.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> A Spellsworn sounds kind of cool. Could I get more detail?
> 
> Also, what races are commonly spellsworn?
> 
> Thanks.



 Spellsworn are always Altanians because the class requires the intrinsic way that magic courses through the bodies of Altanians.  Spellsworn are obsessed with this phenomenon, focusing on their bodies and the effects of magic on them.  Depending on their devotion to this concept, some of the crazier Spellsworn will remove all their clothing, equipment, and even hair, tatooing magical sigils all over themselves, but most of them are much more normal than this.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I've narrowed it down to a Byblan Ecomancer, or a Dragonlord of the same race. (I like the concept of being essentially an Alien being whose mere precense affects the natural world around it, either strongly harmounoiusly or parasitically. I also like spellpoints/psipoints much more than traditional rigid spells-per-level tables.) To make the final choice I need a writeup of the Dragonlord.



 The problem is that Ecomancer and Dragonlord require being a Valsian or Mojiin, since those races have an intrinsic link with Arris that is needed to use those kinds of magic.  I'm sorry


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil,

I would appreciate a quick write-up / summary of the Spellsinger and the Bladesinger. Once I have the details I will choose whether to go with the Melodian or the Harmonian.

Thanks.


----------



## Eonthar

d20 roll for "Altanian Spellsworn": http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88367

d20 roll for "Eonthar - *Singer": http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88368

Awaiting OK to roll stats.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I would appreciate a quick write-up / summary of the Spellsinger and the Bladesinger. Once I have the details I will choose whether to go with the Melodian or the Harmonian.
> 
> Thanks.



 Both rolls are OKed 


Bladesingers use their songs and their fluid dance-like motions to become accomplished combatants, with full base attack bonus, all good saves, and a plethora of skills, as well as feats, buffing songs, and a bit of magic to aid them too.

Spellsingers are all about magic songs.  They have good Reflex and Will, a good number of skills, some useful songs, and a whole bunch of magic.  They are a somewhat like Sirens mechanically, but place much less emphasis on seduction and charming people.


----------



## Eonthar

*Altanian Spellsworn*: Roll 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88370
 12  8  12  17  12  9  11

I will remove the 17, and roll again:

Roll 2: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88371
 17  11  15  15  11  12  10

I will discard the 10 and keep:

*   17, 15, 15, 12, 11, 11*

*Harmonian Bladesinger*: Roll 1: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=88372
 10  10  14  11  17  15  10

I will discard one of the 10s and keep:

*   17, 15, 14, 11, 10, 10*


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The problem is that Ecomancer and Dragonlord require being a Valsian or Mojiin, since those races have an intrinsic link with Arris that is needed to use those kinds of magic. I'm sorry




Never mind, just a silly question.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So their kinds of magic can only be used on Arris? The class benefits (except for the basic spellcasting) all disappear if they leave the planet?



 No, both races can make the same link to any planet's lifeforce.  As you can see in the Ecomancer's description, casting in the middle of Wildspace, where there is no planet at all, for instance, is more difficult


----------



## Nephtys

Hmm, guess I'm going for a Valsian then. What are they like?

(Same class(es))


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Hmm, guess I'm going for a Valsian then. What are they like?
> 
> (Same class(es))



 K, I have a write-up of the Valsians somewhere on this thread I think


----------



## Eonthar

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Altanian Spellsworn 17, 15, 15, 12, 11, 11
> 
> Harmonian Bladesinger 17, 15, 14, 11, 10, 10




Any chance I could get a full write up of the Altanian and Harmonian races, and the Spellsworn and Bladesinger classes?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seeten

I beleive I got that  answered: Valsians are basically humans with weird colored hair, and mojiin are dragon shapeshifters


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Any chance I could get a full write up of the Altanian and Harmonian races, and the Spellsworn and Bladesinger classes?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



 Happily, the Altanian is already fully fleshed out 

The Harmonians have the stat bonuses you saw, plus Electricity Immunity, Intense Sonic Vulnerability, and Musical Sensitivity (which allows music effects including buffs to affect them more), as well as the Strengthen the Melody ability, which allows them to give a +4 bonus, rather than +2, to any Aid Another check to aid a Melodian, plus they can do it from vocal range instead of needing to be adjacent

Classes will come when I have time.


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Happily, the Altanian is already fully fleshed out




You wouldn't happen to have any idea where that text might be, would you?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> You wouldn't happen to have any idea where that text might be, would you?



 It is in one of the threads, somewhere, and I believe that I retyped the abilities in this thread too.  I can do it again though.  Bonus feat and skill are just the free ones like a human.  Spellcasting Prodigy makes your casting stats count as 2 higher for the purposes of DCs and bonus spells of one class of your choice.  And you can get the Altanian Prodigy feat at first level which doubles the effect of that ability.


----------



## Seeten

Altanian:
+4 INT -2 WIS +4 CHA
Bonus Feat, Bonus Skill, Spellcasting Prodigy, Arcane Armour Proficiency
Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society- Meritocratic magocracy, non-discriminatory except against those with no arcane power, whom they consider inferior
Hair colours (common to rare): shades of blue (dark to light), silver, Eye colours (common to rare): blue, lavender, silver, green

From Houserules


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> then at least one of the DT characters, were I to end the Prologue now and hand out XP, would already have levelled.  In fact, one of them may have levelled within the first day...




Go me?   Most have been me...  We're the only ones to go posting crazy.


----------



## Seeten

Just wait for it. I'll show ya posting crazy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Just wait for it. I'll show ya posting crazy




I believe that each of us, RA and myself, tossed 20 posts up in that first day.


----------



## Seeten

I know, I was reading them =)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> I know, I was reading them =)




Hopefully I didn't embarrass myself then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully I didn't embarrass myself then.



 Heehee, I'm sure you did


----------



## Seeten

Totally.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey, other people read this thread from the DT campaign.  Don't give away stuff Seeten


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't give away stuff Seeten




I think that was pretty minor but I removed it from both posts. 

Steffen, glad you like the character.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think that was pretty minor but I removed it from both posts.
> 
> Steffen, glad you like the character.



 Thanks, I guess I'm just paranoid


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A) Outsiders are quite an uncommon occurrence compared to offworlders, but they are still summoned by summoning spells as usual.
> 
> B) Planeswalkers train on the planes. Unless you are very very high level, this usually requires living in Eldiz where another Planeswalker can show you around.
> 
> C) I allow some of the Sanctified Spells. Altanians would probably see them as a bit perverse and eccentric, as they have a semi-link to the divine, but ultimately arcane magic is arcane magic.
> 
> D) I use the Planescape Cosmology, which has subtle differences to the new Wheel. One example is that the Ethereal and Astral do not touch.
> 
> E) You can always take the Altanian Prodigy feat for any arcane spellcasting class. Of course, Planeswalker is one of the only ones of those that Offworlders can take




A. M'kay, might have to re-arrange my character history a little bit

B.  I assumed I would have to at least have been in Eldiz minimaly to get the class, since it's an off-world.  I have a history mostly panned out, with a sizeable amount of it taking place in Eldiz.  Are Outsiders able to teach Planeswalking as well?

C. Perfect, exactly what I was hoping for.

D. I'm familiar w/the PS version, I wouldn't want it any other way.

E.  Cool
===============
In waiting now, though it wouldn't hurt to breeze through the concrete aspects of the PW, fiddle with the numbers and see what kind of a character I come up with.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Well, here's Evrard's rolls.

1st set: discarded the 17 in order to get a reroll (my fatal mistake >_<)
2nd set: discarded the 15
3rd set: discarded the 16
4th set: discarded the 15
5th set: discarded the 8, leaving me with 9, 15, 11, 13, 15, 13


----------



## Seeten

Hehe, ok, I didnt know that was a "spoiler". My bad! 

Soon as we have some further word on the levels/etc, I'll put up the characters, I am good to go I think. Unless we have enough to do a full larakese game, I'll probably do the Valsian Dragonlord. I love the concept. =)


----------



## Kalanyr

Did anyone here actually get good stats ? @_@. I'm somewhat scared that my 2nd set aren't the worst considering.


----------



## Keia

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Did anyone here actually get good stats ? @_@. I'm somewhat scared that my 2nd set aren't the worst considering.




Mine were 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 11, 9.  Not the best, but workable for a decent character.   

I haven't rolled for my second or third character yet 

Keia


----------



## Seeten

My unmodified first set is: 17, 17, 16, 12, 11, 9, so I guess I got great stats...

If I get enough info to make a character, I'll hope to get one of you guys to roll my second set of stats =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Did anyone here actually get good stats ? @_@. I'm somewhat scared that my 2nd set aren't the worst considering.



 After rerolling three hopeless characters, Brother Shatterstone got one that was insanely high compared to the rest of these, but I believe he plans on using most of those to put into stats that get a racial -4 penalty anyways.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hehe, ok, I didnt know that was a "spoiler". My bad!
> 
> Soon as we have some further word on the levels/etc, I'll put up the characters, I am good to go I think. Unless we have enough to do a full larakese game, I'll probably do the Valsian Dragonlord. I love the concept. =)



 I think you will see why that could be a spoiler some time within the next week or so, but it depends on how fast combats go for us (I doubt another one hour PbP combat is going to be possible, but damn that one was cool ).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> A. M'kay, might have to re-arrange my character history a little bit
> 
> B.  I assumed I would have to at least have been in Eldiz minimaly to get the class, since it's an off-world.  I have a history mostly panned out, with a sizeable amount of it taking place in Eldiz.  Are Outsiders able to teach Planeswalking as well?
> 
> C. Perfect, exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> D. I'm familiar w/the PS version, I wouldn't want it any other way.
> 
> E.  Cool
> ===============
> In waiting now, though it wouldn't hurt to breeze through the concrete aspects of the PW, fiddle with the numbers and see what kind of a character I come up with.



 You would pretty-much certainly have needed to go to Eldiz and train with a Planeswalker.  It is possible for high-level characters to teach themselves, but at the levels I'm considering, you would have need to been trained by an Eldish (that's a citisenship, not a race ) Planeswalker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, so is it officially 3 games now?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, so is it officially 3 games now?



 I count enough characters that it look like it will be, yes.


----------



## Seeten

I'm rolling the second set of stats now, since I am home. heh. Same username as last time, so it'll be easy to tell I didnt cheat.


----------



## Seeten

Wow, after like 7 straight hopeless sets, I got this:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=89285

16, 15, 15, 13, 13, 12. *yawn* Heh. Brother Shatterstone, I am not. =P


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Wow, after like 7 straight hopeless sets, I got this:
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=89285
> 
> 16, 15, 15, 13, 13, 12. *yawn* Heh. Brother Shatterstone, I am not. =P



 Those aren't bad though.  Fortunately, the racial stat bonuses should allow any set of stats that meet my qualifications to make an awesome character (you are guaranteed to have at least two 15s and to not have too many low stats)


----------



## Seeten

Ahh, awesome is relative though, so, in this case, you might be awesome to an NPC, but less awesome to your peers, aka, the PC's =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ahh, awesome is relative though, so, in this case, you might be awesome to an NPC, but less awesome to your peers, aka, the PC's =)



 Heh, well its all relative, of course.  Then again, the classes tend to specialise with cool abilities in such a way that everyone helps in a different way, or at least so far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ahh, awesome is relative though, so, in this case, you might be awesome to an NPC, but less awesome to your peers, aka, the PC's =)




I do fret over ability scores but only if I think it’s going to be in away of my concept...  I do like point buy because it’s easier to achieve most concepts but also cause its “fair” for all the players. 

Personally I think RA should take the highest point buy rolled by the players and give everyone that may points to spend.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do fret over ability scores but only if I think it’s going to be in away of my concept...  I do like point buy because it’s easier to achieve most concepts but also cause its “fair” for all the players.
> 
> Personally I think RA should take the highest point buy rolled by the players and give everyone that may points to spend.



 My beef with Point Buy is that the sameness of a set PB disallows certain concepts straight away if a reasonable PB is selected, and it leaves large amounts of room for min/maxing an uber-character if you give more.  Not to suggest that I think anyone here would do that, but by taking from a rolled set of stats, you prevent this from happening.  That said, if it gets really out of hand, I could always drop the highest and the lowest character from each game to eliminate outliers and then average the PBs to find the new one or something crazy like that.


----------



## Seeten

I dont really care what the stats are, beyond the rp ramifications: The concepts, from a personality standpoint, that are sacrificed by what the stats mean.

I might have done a mini-whine on the 16 15 15 13 13 12, but there isnt anything wrong with those stats, at all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I dont really care what the stats are, beyond the rp ramifications: The concepts, from a personality standpoint, that are sacrificed by what the stats mean.
> 
> I might have done a mini-whine on the 16 15 15 13 13 12, but there isnt anything wrong with those stats, at all.



 K, cuz it is a 40 PB character, after all, and there's really no way I would sanction allowing PB with that many points anyways (too easy to make a character with like 18 16 16 10 10 8 or something)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> K, cuz it is a 40 PB character, after all, and there's really no way I would sanction allowing PB with that many points anyways (too easy to make a character with like 18 16 16 10 10 8 or something)




I've point bought at higher levels than 40.   Though I’m unique in that few of my fighter types have 18 strength and my magic users are basically non-existent.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've point bought at higher levels than 40.   Though I’m unique in that few of my fighter types have 18 strength and my magic users are basically non-existent.



 Well, in some ways, if you are willing to accept that you won't have an 18, you can get even more obscene with 40+ PB by avoiding an 18.  For instance, 16s across the board except 8 in Intelligence and Charisma 

That said, I'm certainly not accusing you of trying to min/max some kind of combat machine


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That said, I'm certainly not accusing you of trying to min/max some kind of combat machine




Probably a good thing as I doubt I could make a first level character better than even the worse munchkin could.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Probably a good thing as I doubt I could make a first level character better than even the worse munchkin could.



 Nah, it doesn't take much to do as well as the least skillful munchkins.  They are the ones who don't know any power-combos yet, but are still willing to ignore the characterisation and roleplaying potentials of their character and make decisions purely for mechanical gain, even if they aren't so great at getting the gain yet.  I'm sure you could do that if you had the right (or wrong, as many see it ) state of mind


----------



## Seeten

I like to min/max, but I hate low stats, so I'll antimunchkin that part anyway


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I like to min/max, but I hate low stats, so I'll antimunchkin that part anyway



 Then you don't really like to min/max....you just like to max!


----------



## Seeten

There you go. I like high stats, and not low ones. And I love cha. So I never have a dump stat =(


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> There you go. I like high stats, and not low ones. And I love cha. So I never have a dump stat =(




My dump stat is typical strength...  It’s very easy for me to justify it also.  Just go and look at how strong, as in lifting power, some of those ranks of strengths truly are.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> There you go. I like high stats, and not low ones. And I love cha. So I never have a dump stat =(



 Heehee, how greedy!  Sounds like what I like when I'm playing.  What I usually do is just raise my Charisma to 12 and hope I can roleplay out what I want anyways through vivid descriptions (to see a crazy example of this in action, watch my somber 12 Charisma Spryte Magister accidentally sweet-talk a girl from wanting to have him beaten up and kicked out of her inn into joining the party and giving him a kiss in A Warping of the Blood.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My dump stat is typical strength...  It’s very easy for me to justify it also.  Just go and look at how strong, as in lifting power, some of those ranks of strengths truly are.



 If I'm playing a super-low PB game, I'll dump Strength, Wisdom, then Charisma, and finally Dexterity.  I'm remarkably bad at playing any Intelligence below 16ish unless the character is so incredibly dumb that I can treat him or her as completely mentally retarded, as I'm bad at playing below my Int, and even when it works, I get frustrated, and Con can't be dumped if I expect to live.


----------



## Seeten

I am always a leader, because everyone tends to look to me to lead, so always a high cha, and yeah, I cant stand stupid characters.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

How many nymphs/ Sidhe do we have?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How many nymphs/ Sidhe do we have?



 I count three _Players_ playing Nymphs or Sidhes, although your spare Nymphs nearly double that number, they clearly don't help for what you are hoping to count here


----------



## unleashed

Guess I could also play a Sidhe Siren to help BS out.


----------



## Kalanyr

*Hmmm* 3 games.

Guess that Altanian Arcanist might see play yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm....we may already have 18.  Can everyone post up their number of characters again so I can see if we do?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> they clearly don't help for what you are hoping to count here




Are you still taking players for you all Amaranthian game? (LS might be intrested)


----------



## Seeten

2 here!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm....we may already have 18.  Can everyone post up their number of characters again so I can see if we do?



Oops delay my last post the:

Here are my concepts again.

*Concept One:*
A Tralg with a very unusual travel companion, an Anthousa maiden, but this relationship wouldn’t be based upon power and domination but one of mutual understanding and friendship.

*Concept Two:*
A young Oread Amazon who is trying her damndest to get recognition for the more warlike rebellious Conacian, a grouped of Amaranthians, who share the planet Amaranthia with the recognized Seelie.  I see her as part diplomat, part spy, and hopefully all warrior. 


*Concept Three/Amaranthian Game:*
Born out of a the love her mother and father shared, they were married before she was born, Sakura found herself growing up on the planet Xarata.  This meant that though her mother was a full-blooded Kraneia, Sakura was only a half-nymph as her father was a Larakese but she never suffered from this slight as both her mother and father loved her.  Sakura would be raised to defend herself while never looking like nothing more than a perfectly developed flower and give free reign to go where she pleased.  This was uncommon for a Larakese female but her mother would accept nothing less than true freedom for her daughter.  This freedom would lead Sakura to visit Amaranthia at which point the most amazing thing happened to Sakura…  she turned into a full-blooded Kraneia and quickly fell in love with her mother’s homeworld.


----------



## unleashed

Praetor Warmage

Lacerta Shaman

Sidhe Siren (if you want to run an all Amaranthian game)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Are you still taking players for you all Amaranthian game? (LS might be intrested)



 Hmmm...I may be; I'm just so confused right now.  I'm going to go with a tentative 'Yes' there unless I find out that I had a lot more characters than I thought (though I suppose I could be convinced into doing a fourth game if I have enough players...is this how Isida started? ).  Though I'm curious as to whether this is "Uh oh, we need more Amaranthians, so I'm going to beg her to play" or whether she is actually interested?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and here's an update:  I have several more finals left and then Eyros PDF work, so when it comes to full class write-ups, you can expect one or two a day starting on May 24th.  If I finish Eyros early, then I'll do more of them and faster too


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm...so if we did go all-Amaranthian, we so far have BS, Seeten, Kalanyr, and then maybe LS and Unleashed as well.  That would certainly be enough, methinks.


----------



## unleashed

What's this maybe, I'll definitely take a Sidhe Siren in an all Amaranthian game, just depends if you end up running one.   

Maybe my previous post was a bit subtle, it was a tongue in cheek version of "if you twist my arm I could be forced to play another game, only to help BS get his Amaranthian game of course".


----------



## Captain Tagon

One Ronin.


----------



## Eonthar

*Character concepts*

I am thinking of a Harmonian Bladesinger and an Altanian Spellsworn. Backgrounds will come a little later.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rowaini Troubadour, doubt I'll have the kind of stats to multiclass into Swashbuckler though.


----------



## DrZombie

Thralg gladiator and a Lacerta preserver.


----------



## Kalanyr

Two for me.
Altanian Arcanist
Sidhe Enchantress


----------



## Nephtys

1 character.

Valsian Ecomancer or Dragonlord

17
16
15
15
12
11


----------



## Kalanyr

17 so far by my count:

2 Seeten
3 Bro Shatterstone
3 Unleashed
1 Captain Tagon
2 Eonthar
1 Festy_Dog
2 Dr Zombie
2 Kalanyr
1 Nepthys


----------



## unleashed

Now 22 in total, which breaks up to 18 for the standard games and 4 for an all Amaranthian game.

Those players that have expressed interest and haven't posted since Rystil asked for a character count are (since I last updated):
Brother Shatterstone, Seeten, unleashed, Cathoi, Captain Tagon, Eonthar, DrZombie, Festy Dog, Kalanyr, Nephtys, sophist, Keia, and late arrival RobotRobotI.

Last person marked off sophist.

Thanks for marking sophist off BS, but you forgot to update everything else.


----------



## Cathoi

I thought my posts were pretty obvious.  1 character, Altanian Planeswalker, ability scores already posted.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil just wants to make sure everyone who has expressed interest is still around, and can give a definite character count so the character split and number of games can be worked out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia will be around, you can probably mark him off but I don't remember what he wanted to play.


----------



## Keia

Here's what I had from before . . . 



> I was thinking a Feldori Gladiator (captured, enslaved and working in the arena, then freed - or not). For my second idea, a Larakese Ninja or Ascetic, and my third idea is a Sakra Champion. For my fourth . . . .




Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Here's what I had from before . . .




Keia, are you going to play in all three games?  (Just checking, your ideas went to four but that might have just been a joke.)


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, are you going to play in all three games?  (Just checking, your ideas went to four but that might have just been a joke.)



Yeah, the fourth was a joke.  I'll play in three of them if I can, though if one is the all Nymph game - I'll probably pass on that one and keep it to only two.

Keia


----------



## sophist

Me rolls:

1d20=12

[stats goofed new ones in a moment]


----------



## sophist

hey, i'm here, too. One character for me I'd say.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

sophist said:
			
		

> hey, i'm here, too. One character for me I'd say.




Done.


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Me rolls:
> 
> 1d20=12
> 
> [stats goofed new ones in a moment]



 OK, I see your roll.  You are good to go for stats.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, the fourth was a joke.  I'll play in three of them if I can, though if one is the all Nymph game - I'll probably pass on that one and keep it to only two.




Understandable, I've never started so many games on top of one another but then again I’ve never had so many cool classes and races to play… or do you just not want to play a nymph?


----------



## sophist

15, 9, 13, 13, 11, 6, 18

I'll throw away the 6 of course. This is not amazing, but good enough.   

Did you decide which of my ideas work best?reminder link

I originally rolled a different way. It was too good to be true.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

sophist said:
			
		

> with last 20 rolls you can check out how I originally did the stats. It was too good to be true.




Actaully you changed usernames... it was sophistneojammer:

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=sophistneojammer&limit=on

but yeah I did the same thing also when it came to the first game...   (my rolls where better also. )


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Understandable, I've never started so many games on top of one another but then again I’ve never had so many cool classes and races to play… or do you just not want to play a nymph?




Nymphs are cool, except for <I can't say - story info> I'm just not interested in playing one with so many other choices available.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Nymphs are cool, except for <I can't say - story info> I'm just not interested in playing one with so many other choices available.




Gothca.    Shoot me a PM if it concerns you greatly.  

Edit: Oops, your no longer a CS, email is in my profile or: ftn4life@earthlink.net


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gothca.    Shoot me a PM if it concerns you greatly.



 Why would it concern Keia greatly?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Why would it concern Keia greatly?




A poor choice of words on my part, please forget I said it. 

_waves hand in a Jedi like manner._


----------



## sophist

So no decision yet what I SHOULD play, so let's see how the concepts hash out in gaming terms until tomorrow ...

Also, I collected your posted info a bit, and will try to post it tomorrow for review.
Maybe you and other can point me to stuff I overlooked.

I have UA, so if I miss a worked out "Class" can i work on my own gestalts and sumbit them for your approval?

What level do we start? Or should we follow the rules set out in "Destiny's Tears OCC"?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Edit: Oops, your no longer a CS, email is in my profile or:



Yeah, I've been meaning to look into that (not enough hours in the day).  I bought a membership back in July of 2004 through paypal that apparently was never credited.  Too much effort to chase it down so my CS lapsed.  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been meaning to look into that (not enough hours in the day).  I bought a membership back in July of 2004 through paypal that apparently was never credited.  Too much effort to chase it down so my CS lapsed.




Its your hard earned money so I would like to see you get something out of it, besides a functioning ENworld, but theirs not alot I can do but Morrus email address sis at the bottom of every page.  (Do note that he is in the process of moving right now so a post in Meta might better serve you.)


----------



## Keia

Thanks for kicking me about it!   I just dropped a message on the meta forum and actually looked up the dates and whether it cleared or not (it had).

Now back to your regularly scheduled OOC thread!!

Keia
_Who's looking to build a kick-butt Fedori!!_


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> So no decision yet what I SHOULD play, so let's see how the concepts hash out in gaming terms until tomorrow ...
> 
> Also, I collected your posted info a bit, and will try to post it tomorrow for review.
> Maybe you and other can point me to stuff I overlooked.
> 
> I have UA, so if I miss a worked out "Class" can i work on my own gestalts and sumbit them for your approval?
> 
> What level do we start? Or should we follow the rules set out in "Destiny's Tears OCC"?



 The answers to most of the questions are somewhere on this thread.  Basically, I don't have everything decided yet (just had two finals today ).  Oh, and these classes are not just gestalts with different names, and you will find that I have made a complete set covering of all different class combos, so no, I'd rather you not make your own new class please


----------



## DrZombie

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90257That's my rolls for the first character. Do I roll again for the second one? If so:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90259

Eeuhm. Finish your RL stuff first, the gladiator class can wait.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> _Who's looking to build a kick-butt Fedori!!_




and trust me they do kick but... 

I would/am very tempted to make one also...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and trust me they do kick but...
> 
> I would/am very tempted to make one also...



 Now, now.  Don't you already have a bajillion characters?  Or does tha Amazon go on hold again?


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

do you want me to roll for my second character?

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> do you want me to roll for my second character?
> 
> Keia



 Sure, just send out the d20 first so I can confirm


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure, just send out the d20 first so I can confirm



If you don't mind, I'll just use the same name (Keia) as I have for all of the other rolls.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> If you don't mind, I'll just use the same name (Keia) as I have for all of the other rolls.
> 
> Keia



 That's also fine.


----------



## Keia

Results (Under Keia):

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90337
Failed, re-roll!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90338
Failed, re-roll!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=90339
Keeper!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Now, now.  Don't you already have a bajillion characters?  Or does tha Amazon go on hold again?




    Maybe... but probaly not.


----------



## unleashed

Well it looks like you have enough characters for exactly three standard games Rystil (6 characters each), and 4 or 5 ATM (if LS is interested) for an all Amaranthian game. Or 20 characters for your three standard games and no Amaranthain game (not that we want you to run it that way of course   ).


----------



## Seeten

Bump.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Bump.



Patience it’s a virtue.


----------



## Seeten

Oops. I have a lot of virtues, but patience isnt one of them. =)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> Oops. I have a lot of virtues, but patience isnt one of them. =)




I sort of figured as much.


----------



## sophist

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and these classes are not just gestalts with different names, and you will find that I have made a complete set covering of all different class combos, so no, I'd rather you not make your own new class please




Ok, but pls let me see: Sage, Troubadour, Jester


----------



## Kalanyr

Having virtues is a good thing ? (Bad Kalanyr! No more reading Exalted books! (or maybe thats White Wolf in general))


----------



## Keia

Is M'ress a good name for a female Fedori?  I think I've got the stats allocated the way that I want, but obviously it depends on which ones are important for a gladiator or another class were she to go that way.

Stats (modifed by racial) - Str: 13; Dex: 20; Con: 18; Int: 15; Wis: 11; Cha:13. Based on the honored re-roll in Invisible castle under . . . Keia!    

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Is M'ress a good name for a female Fedori?  I think I've got the stats allocated the way that I want, but obviously it depends on which ones are important for a gladiator or another class were she to go that way.
> 
> Stats (modifed by racial) - Str: 13; Dex: 20; Con: 18; Int: 15; Wis: 11; Cha:13. Based on the honored re-roll in Invisible castle under . . . Keia!
> 
> Keia



 Feldori (they have an 'l') have varying names based on their varying heritage, so M'ress would work.  Gladiators tend to use Str Dex and Con, as you seem to have determined, though some gladiators who rely on showmanship as well as ferocity rely on Charisma to influence the crowd's reactions positively.


----------



## unleashed

sophist said:
			
		

> Ok, but pls let me see: Sage, Troubadour, Jester




Well I can give you the short writeups for 2 if you haven't already found them, but Rystil likely won't write one up completely until you decide on it.   

Troubadour: A travelling minstrel who wanders across all the lands in search of new songs and people, they gain power from the different terrain they have visited, and they can use their music to evoke those terrains. Additionally, they are skilled at combat and non-combat skills.

Jester: These funny, amusing, insulting, and crafty men and women are in some sense an anti-bard: Rather than use their talents to amuse and bolster their allies, their insults and jests dishearten their opponents, as well as having a few hidden weapon tricks up their sleeve, and more skills than you can shake a barrelfull of monkeys.


----------



## unleashed

Seeten, could you post the two character ideas you're going with assuming you've decided yet (as you had three listed), just to help Rystil with allocating characters to games when the time comes.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Feldori (they have an 'l') have varying names based on their varying heritage, so M'ress would work.  Gladiators tend to use Str Dex and Con, as you seem to have determined, though some gladiators who rely on showmanship as well as ferocity rely on Charisma to influence the crowd's reactions positively.




Yeah, I may swap STR and INT . . . depends on the class skills and number of skill points.  Charisma (with my stats) can't really change much without sacrificing too much somewhere else.

I'm saving my good stats for my Larakese ascetic, ninja, samurai character!  Depending on the classes.  The good stats were rolled for the third character and this is my third character idea (after Zykovian and the Feldori) - so they match up.

Keia


----------



## Keia

I'll hold on the rest of the character until I firmly decide on a class (based on level and whatnot)

Keia


----------



## Seeten

Unleashed:

I was sort of holding off for Rystil's Benefit, so he could choose his games based on whatever worked best. I'll play any 2 of the 3.


----------



## unleashed

Fair enough.


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

What is paternal power listed under the Feldori?  I'm still thinking about the background for M'ress.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> What is paternal power listed under the Feldori?  I'm still thinking about the background for M'ress.
> 
> Keia



 That's what gives you that floating +2 to a stat of your choice


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's what gives you that floating +2 to a stat of your choice



Okay, didn't know if it was some other trait from his DNA or something.

Cool,
Keia!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Okay, didn't know if it was some other trait from his DNA or something.
> 
> Cool,
> Keia!



 Nope, that was all.  Also, note that the father need not necessarily be a 'he'


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope, that was all.  Also, note that the father need not necessarily be a 'he'



Thought of that too, but when in doubt . . . .

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Thought of that too, but when in doubt . . . .
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, no worries.


----------



## sophist

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I can give you the short writeups for 2 if you haven't already found them, but Rystil likely won't write one up completely until you decide on it.
> 
> Troubadour: [snip]
> Jester: [snip]




Well I been trough the "Prologue" and "House Rules" thread, but then by time was cut short. :\
Thanks for these hints, but I need such a short hint about the sage, too.
Jester is now definitly out, but Troubadour sounds fun. I look however for a more knowledge-like angle. Troubadour seem that much more than jester, but I guess sage is even more like it ....


----------



## DrZombie

Hey Rystil,

Is the gladiator and preserver still cool with you? Did you see my dicerolls? Am I missing something?
Do I ask to many questions?
Or not enough? Shall I ask some more? Or just stop?


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Well I been trough the "Prologue" and "House Rules" thread, but then by time was cut short. :\
> Thanks for these hints, but I need such a short hint about the sage, too.
> Jester is now definitly out, but Troubadour sounds fun. I look however for a more knowledge-like angle. Troubadour seem that much more than jester, but I guess sage is even more like it ....



 Sages are on a quest for knowledge, specifically things known as the "Words of Creation" that have been hidden in ancient texts.  They have a good assortment and number of skills, tons of random trivia knowledge, and lots of arcane magic, but they can't fight very well and are a tad frail.


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Hey Rystil,
> 
> Is the gladiator and preserver still cool with you? Did you see my dicerolls? Am I missing something?
> Do I ask to many questions?
> Or not enough? Shall I ask some more? Or just stop?



 You are golden.  If everyone will bear with me until Tuesday, when my Eyros Campaign Setting PDF will be finished writing, then I will start pumpinh out the full class descriptions for everyone like crazy (although you can make the Preserver right now if ya like )


----------



## DrZombie

I'll star with the preserver tomorrow. I'll be leaving for southern france the 27th for two weeks, then I'll be back to join y'all.

But don't worry, I'll think of you when i'm laying besides the pool of my private villa,ten miles from the mediteranian sea, drunk as a skunk on red wine.


----------



## Rystil Arden

DrZombie said:
			
		

> I'll star with the preserver tomorrow. I'll be leaving for southern france the 27th for two weeks, then I'll be back to join y'all.
> 
> But don't worry, I'll think of you when i'm laying besides the pool of my private villa,ten miles from the mediteranian sea, drunk as a skunk on red wine.



 Sounds like good fun, well except the getting drunk part, but then I really don't like allowing things to affect my mental processes, so to each his own


----------



## Keia

I'm sure it's for meditational, educational, and inspirational purposes, deeper insight into one's psyche.  Some of the best songs and books have been created under those conditions.   

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm sure it's for meditational, educational, and inspirational purposes, deeper insight into one's psyche.  Some of the best songs and books have been created under those conditions.
> 
> Keia



 Oh I know, but I wouldn't be willing to relinquish my control of myself, even for the benefits


----------



## sophist

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sages are on a quest for knowledge, specifically things known as the "Words of Creation" that have been hidden in ancient texts. They have a good assortment and number of skills, tons of random trivia knowledge, and lots of arcane magic, but they can't fight very well and are a tad frail.




I knew I would like it. 
I will definitly take an Bybylan Safe then. I will be not to frail for the campaign, will probably invest a high roll into CON to make up for Byblan+Sage!
Please point me to the stats for sage. thx.


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> I knew I would like it.
> I will definitly take an Bybylan Safe then. I will be not to frail for the campaign, will probably invest a high roll into CON to make up for Byblan+Sage!
> Please point me to the stats for sage. thx.



 Okey dokey, sounds like a plan!  Sage isn't online, but on Tuesday I will be finished with the Eyros PDF, and so I will begin typing out and then uploading all of the classes for you guys, at least one per day (and more if I have time ).


----------



## unleashed

Don't forget we need the characters split into groups and a level for each group would be handy too for creating characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't forget we need the characters split into groups and a level for each group would be handy too for creating characters.



 Absolutely!  Expect those up on Tuesday.


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely! Expect those up on Tuesday.




great, looking forward to it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Absolutely!  Expect those up on Tuesday.




Great!  Remember Lady Shatterstone wanted in the game taking place on Amaranthia.  (If it’s not too hard to do.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> great, looking forward to it.



 Cool, and my apologies for the delay (and if anybody wants to check out the cause of my lack of time, check out the Eyros Campaign Setting PDF from Lion's Den when it eventually is completed  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Great!  Remember Lady Shatterstone wanted in the game taking place on Amaranthia.  (If it’s not too hard to do.)



 Most certainly!  It makes an Amaranthia game have enough players and the only reason I hadn't put her in for sure was that I wasn't sure if you had just volunteered asking her as a possibility vis-a-vis knowing for sure that she wanted a spot


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Yep, I wanted in.   

~LS


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yep, I wanted in.
> 
> ~LS



 Okey dokey then!


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

RA,

When did you want concepts posted?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA,
> 
> When did you want concepts posted?



 You have plenty of time, since I will need time myself to work on getting out all the info to make all these games happen.  Specifically, since you have already volunteered for the all-Amaranthian game, then unlike everyone else, I won't need to know your concept in order to make the group splits for all the games, and thus you basically have as long as you please to decide


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I won't need to know your concept in order to make the group splits for all the games, and thus you basically have as long as you please to decide





All right.    Sounds good.  Thanks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All right.    Sounds good.  Thanks.



 No problem!  Oh, and you know where in my messy Encyclopaedia thread to look for the Amaranthian information, right?  If not then BS can probably get it for you too--I think he said he has it on his desktop now


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

If it is the one that lists the different types or races of nyphms and their traits then yes, he printed that off for me to pick from.    As for the general encyclodpedia, yes I found that in the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If it is the one that lists the different types or races of nyphms and their traits then yes, he printed that off for me to pick from.    As for the general encyoplida, yes I found that in the 1st post of this thread.



 Wow, I'm already in print then 

There's also a kinda hidden place that lists the Amaranthian classes.  If you're going to be a Nymph and not a Sidhe, then you won't need to worry about the Enchantress, leaving you with Siren, Amazon, Runemaiden. Swanmay, Votress, and Nymph


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

All right!  Thanks again.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All right!  Thanks again.



 No problem.  I'd link to the descriptions of all of those, but I don't know where they are.  They definitely exist somewhere though, probably multiple somewheres at that.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

No trouble.  I think I found them and am going over them now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No trouble.  I think I found them and am going over them now.



 Ah, was it in my big messy post to the Encyclopaedia thread with lots of random facts thrown together haphazardly?  Because I thought it might be there


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, was it in my big messy post to the Encyclopaedia thread with lots of random facts thrown together haphazardly?  Because I thought it might be there




That would be the one.    Its not that messy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That would be the one.    Its not that messy.



 I think I remember seeing the word 'unreadable' used to describe it multiple times by BS and some of my other Destiny's Tears players


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think I remember seeing the word 'unreadable' used to describe it multiple times by BS and some of my other Destiny's Tears players




Well I was only looking at the very bottom where those classes are listed and I had no trouble, but the again BS is picky.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I was only looking at the very bottom where those classes are listed and I had no trouble, but the again BS is picky.



 Yes, I've noticed that too


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, done with the Eyros PDF (Buy it soon from Lion's Den Press! Especially if you want to send me PMs because Mouse will buy me a Community Supporter account if enough of you buy it ).

Now that my shameless plug is out of the way, here's the lowdown on the games.

If you really don't like a game you're in, each player (not each character!) will have a single veto, and if even one person vetos an adventure, then I'll do something else instead (but your veto is gone, so if the new adventure winds up being 'Save the Planet of the Teletubbies from the mutant Carebears' you only have yourself to blame). Also, if two people want to switch adventures, I might allow it.

Oh, and let me know if I got anything wrong--If I did, blame Unleashed because I used his compilation, but if everything is right, then praise Unleashed because I used his compilation. Oh except for Dr.Zombie's Lacerta, as Lacerta can't be Preservers, so I just said Lacerta.

Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
BS's Amazon, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist 
Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Ecomancer

Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
Cathoi's Planeswalker, Sophist's Sage, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin

Adventure 4: Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure Level 3
BS's Sakura, Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress, Unleashed's Siren, LS's Votress or Nymph, Bront's Runemaiden


----------



## unleashed

Well you could blame me, but you missed these from my compilation (unless of course they've dropped these characters).   

Kalanyr: Altanian Arcanist

Nephtys: Valsian Ecomancer or Dragonlord

Can't blame me about DrZombie's Lacerta, because you didn't say no when it was posted.   

No complaints from me about the adventures I'm in, but every one with BS that's just cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil, is it alright by you if I send an email your way? I can't seem to find your address anywhere so I figured it'd be best to ask.


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
> BS's Amazon, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Captain Tagon's Ronin
> 
> Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
> BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn




Both of these sound good to me.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Adventure 4: Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure Level 3
> BS's Sakura, Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress, Unleashed's Siren, LS's ???




LS: Votress or plain old nymph.  I am leaning more towards the Votress, but I am not 100% sure yet.  She will either be a Meliad or a Daphniai.


----------



## Keia

Looks good to me.  Though I am loathe to do so, I would drop the Champion so someone could join.  

Keia


----------



## Cathoi

looks fine to me, I was hoping for an exploration theme anyway.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Don't know yet...  I need to see more about the stories involved.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well you could blame me, but you missed these from my compilation (unless of course they've dropped these characters).
> 
> Kalanyr: Altanian Arcanist
> 
> Nephtys: Valsian Ecomancer or Dragonlord
> 
> Can't blame me about DrZombie's Lacerta, because you didn't say no when it was posted.
> 
> No complaints from me about the adventures I'm in, but every one with BS that's just cruel and unusual punishment.



 Oopsies!  Rystil can't count!  At least now that I have it all fixed, I can put Captain Tagon's Ronin in the game where he belongs, which for some reason I thought was full


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> LS: Votress or plain old nymph.  I am leaning more towards the Votress, but I am not 100% sure yet.  She will either be a Meliad or a Daphniai.



 Okey dokey.  I'll add Votress to my list to type then.


----------



## unleashed

So I'm guessing...

Captain Tagon's Ronin moves to adventure 3.

Kalanyr's Arcanist goes into adventure 1.

Nephtys Ecomancer goes into adventure 2.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> So I'm guessing...
> 
> Captain Tagon's Ronin moves to adventure 3.
> 
> Kalanyr's Arcanist goes into adventure 1.
> 
> Nephtys Ecomancer goes into adventure 2.



 Yup!  I somehow thought I counted six in all the games and that I had used everyone.  That's what I get for staying up for 40 hours working on Eyros and then typing this


----------



## unleashed

I just hope Kalanyr's Arcanist or Nephtys Ecomancer didn't make it into the work on Eyros.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I just hope Kalanyr's Arcanist or Nephtys Ecomancer didn't make it into the work on Eyros.



 Hmmm.....

::checks Eyrian History::



			
				Eyrian History said:
			
		

> Almost 8,000 years ago (some historians have used what evidence they can find to estimate the date as 4856 Before Eyros), the Demon King Kalanyr the Arcanist called forth an army of darkness...




Oops!  That's where he went!


----------



## Bront

I know it might be late, but any chance you might have another opening?

I like your swashbuckler class, I'd have to look a bit deeper into the races/cultures to create a cool background.

If not, no biggie, just let me know if/when you start another game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hmm, I'm sorry, but I think that all of the games being started in this thread are full.  Sorry Bront.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, I'm sorry, but I think that all of the games being started in this thread are full.  Sorry Bront.



Pout   

Oh well.  Just think of me as an alternate then, and if you do start something else, let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout
> 
> Oh well.  Just think of me as an alternate then, and if you do start something else, let me know.



 No worries!  My first game had 2/8 drop out, so this one is statistically likely to have someone drop out for the first alternate.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries!  My first game had 2/8 drop out, so this one is statistically likely to have someone drop out for the first alternate.



Cool (Sorta).  I'll sort of lurk around and watch then, unless you want me to build the character so you can just drop me in.  I'm easy.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool (Sorta).  I'll sort of lurk around and watch then, unless you want me to build the character so you can just drop me in.  I'm easy.



 Well one good thing about the Swashbuckler is that it is already up there if you ever want to build it.  Speaking of which, time to work on my one class per day starting the day after I put up the game divisions--and that day will be in two hours.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well one good thing about the Swashbuckler is that it is already up there if you ever want to build it.  Speaking of which, time to work on my one class per day starting the day after I put up the game divisions--and that day will be in two hours.




That's part of why I wanted to play it.  It looks like something I would have designed if I built it for your power balance.  Very interesting.  Just trying to read up on background material of the races.  Can only the two races be a swashbuckler? Or is it just a rarity that anyone else is?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's part of why I wanted to play it.  It looks like something I would have designed if I built it for your power balance.  Very interesting.  Just trying to read up on background material of the races.  Can only the two races be a swashbuckler? Or is it just a rarity that anyone else is?



 The second one:  Dolathi can take it without an issue, but other than that its very rare for races that don't come from Tymadeau.  You still occasionally see something like the Nymph daughter of a Nymph and a Rowaini man who has levels in it, or a Feldori whose father was a Rowaini and took to their ways or something, but its quite rare indeed.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The second one:  Dolathi can take it without an issue, but other than that its very rare for races that don't come from Tymadeau.  You still occasionally see something like the Nymph daughter of a Nymph and a Rowaini man who has levels in it, or a Feldori whose father was a Rowaini and took to their ways or something, but its quite rare indeed.



Is there anything else special about the Rowaini?  I see their stat modifiers, but no other special racial abilities.

Dolathi look interesting though too.

I could have fun as a Harmonian Swashbuckler, but would need a bit more societal info on them too.  I do have an odd idea of the rebal Harmonian named Dischord though...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Is there anything else special about the Rowaini?  I see their stat modifiers, but no other special racial abilities.
> 
> Dolathi look interesting though too.
> 
> I could have fun as a Harmonian Swashbuckler, but would need a bit more societal info on them too.  I do have an odd idea of the rebal Harmonian named Dischord though...



 Only the stat modifiers are in that one post, but they also have the Rowaini Craftmanship and Legendary Item racial abilities, which are detailed somewhere, I think


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Only the stat modifiers are in that one post, but they also have the Rowaini Craftmanship and Legendary Item racial abilities, which are detailed somewhere, I think



That's what I get for not having the search feature   

Sorry for hyjacking your OOC thread.  I do find all this stuff interesting though.


----------



## unleashed

Rowaini Craftmanship: Rowaini get +3 racial bonus on all Craft skills. A Rowaini artisan who puts her heart and soul into her work (by spending 1 xp per day), assuming she succeeds at the Craft skill check, treats her result as if she had voluntarily raised the DC to be equal to the check result. Also, the results are doubled. This results in fine quality craftmanship quite quickly. They can also craft Masterpiece weapons, which give +2 to attack instead of +1 like masterwork, but these cost 10x as much as a masterwork weapon.

Legendary Item: Rowaini believe that any lovingly-crafted item has a potential to gain magical powers through absorbing the heroic energies of its wielder synergistically, particularly an item either crafted of Rowaini Heartstone or containing a Rowaini heartstone set into the item (such as on the hilt of a sword). A Rowaini may have one Legendary item, usually either self-crafted or gifted to her by a loved-one, but sometimes recovered from another hero. A Legendary Item does not have power in any but the hands of the Rowaini whose passions and souls are tied to it. After gaining a new level, the Rowaini may spend time either reworking the Legendary Item or meditating with the item close to her heart, paying XP but no gold to gain new and mysterious powers tied to her experiences.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's what I get for not having the search feature
> 
> Sorry for hyjacking your OOC thread.  I do find all this stuff interesting though.



 See?  Unleashed has your back 

Besides, asking for clarifications of my material isn't hijacking--its like half or more of what we do in these OOC Threads


----------



## Captain Tagon

The sweeping adventure sounds great to me. I'm about 90% go on the Ronin idea, but I'm going to read over the already posted classes once more to make a final choice.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See?  Unleashed has your back




No search feature here either, just meticulous thread harvesting to a file as I read.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Rystil, is it alright by you if I send an email your way? I can't seem to find your address anywhere so I figured it'd be best to ask.



 Ooops.  Sorry I missed this during the wrong-adventure debacle.  E-mail me at %RystilArden% @ %hotmail.com% without the %s of course.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ooops.  Sorry I missed this during the wrong-adventure debacle.  E-mail me at %RystilArden% @ %hotmail.com% without the %s of course.




what about the spaces?  Do they need to go also?


----------



## Captain Tagon

Just how high tech do the weapons get here?

I never played the original SpellJammer so I'm not sure if it's swords and bows in space or if there are firearms or beam weapons of any kind.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> See?  Unleashed has your back
> 
> Besides, asking for clarifications of my material isn't hijacking--its like half or more of what we do in these OOC Threads




Cool, thanks.

Any mysterious info on the Harmonians?

And spelljammer was high fantasy in magical space travel.  It's more like high seas in space as far as tech.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Any mysterious info on the Harmonians?
> 
> And spelljammer was high fantasy in magical space travel.  It's more like high seas in space as far as tech.



 There is Harmonian info in here somewhere, as Eonthar will be playing one.  Also, you're right about the tech


----------



## Captain Tagon

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks.
> 
> Any mysterious info on the Harmonians?
> 
> And spelljammer was high fantasy in magical space travel.  It's more like high seas in space as far as tech.




Yeah, that's what I was thinking. Just wanted to check to make sure. Kept meaning to ask that one but finally got around to it.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is Harmonian info in here somewhere, as Eonthar will be playing one.  Also, you're right about the tech




I had the spelljammer base and spelljammer ship box set.  Was fun reading material, never got to use it though.  Probably still have some of it.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is Harmonian info in here somewhere, as Eonthar will be playing one.  Also, you're right about the tech




Melodians and Harmonians are a strange pair of races made out of flesh composed not of carbohydrates and ionic compounds, but instead of tiny crystals with covalent-network bonds. This causes their entire bodies to be able to vibrate sympathetically to musical tones, unlike humans who can only use certain parts of their body as resonators. Melodians and Harmonians resonate in a fundamentally different way however. Melodians are able to produce sound themselves, and music which for them is speech, whereas Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence. Since they have no ions, both races are not affected by electricity, but sonic attacks resonate and hurt them more, though sonic buffs like bardic music work extra well too.

The Harmonians have the stat bonuses you saw, plus Electricity Immunity, Intense Sonic Vulnerability, and Musical Sensitivity (which allows music effects including buffs to affect them more), as well as the Strengthen the Melody ability, which allows them to give a +4 bonus, rather than +2, to any Aid Another check to aid a Melodian, plus they can do it from vocal range instead of needing to be adjacent.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Harmonians have the stat bonuses you saw, plus Electricity Immunity, Intense Sonic Vulnerability, and Musical Sensitivity (which allows music effects including buffs to affect them more), as well as the Strengthen the Melody ability, which allows them to give a +4 bonus, rather than +2, to any Aid Another check to aid a Melodian, plus they can do it from vocal range instead of needing to be adjacent



Found them.


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Melodians and Harmonians are a strange pair of races made out of flesh composed not of carbohydrates and ionic compounds, but instead of tiny crystals with covalent-network bonds. This causes their entire bodies to be able to vibrate sympathetically to musical tones, unlike humans who can only use certain parts of their body as resonators. Melodians and Harmonians resonate in a fundamentally different way however. Melodians are able to produce sound themselves, and music which for them is speech, whereas Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence. Since they have no ions, both races are not affected by electricity, but sonic attacks resonate and hurt them more, though sonic buffs like bardic music work extra well too.




Cool.  Unfortunately that sort of kills the idea I had for the swashbuckler Harmonian.  I'm sure I can still find something interesting.  Probably a Dolathi.  Looking for the generaly bouncy debonair oversexed Erol Flynn style swashbucklery character.  Shapechanging could add some... unique... aspects to that.  Not realy a crafter, and the penalty to Int really hurts the witty concept as well as shorts him of precious skill points (Never can get enough).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Unfortunately that sort of kills the idea I had for the swashbuckler Harmonian.  I'm sure I can still find something interesting.  Probably a Dolathi.  Looking for the generaly bouncy debonair oversexed Erol Flynn style swashbucklery character.  Shapechanging could add some... unique... aspects to that.  Not realy a crafter, and the penalty to Int really hurts the witty concept as well as shorts him of precious skill points (Never can get enough).



 Well is Araneau, the iconic Rowaini Swashbuckler, what you had in mind?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well is Araneau, the iconic Rowaini Swashbuckler, what you had in mind?



Fit perfectly in character.  I'd probably build him a bit differently, but still works.

I had the odd thought that perhaps the character was a "sailor" as well, which works well with the shapeshifter (Easy to have a gal or 10 in every port if you can look like almost any race), but I don't know how well that would work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Fit perfectly in character.  I'd probably build him a bit differently, but still works.
> 
> I had the odd thought that perhaps the character was a "sailor" as well, which works well with the shapeshifter (Easy to have a gal or 10 in every port if you can look like almost any race), but I don't know how well that would work.



 It could definitely work with a Dolathi, and hey, with Dolathi shapeshifting powers, some of the gals in some of the ports could even be men


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It could definitely work with a Dolathi, and hey, with Dolathi shapeshifting powers, some of the gals in some of the ports could even be men



Yup, I just thought of that.

I should be heading home soon.  If you don't mind me rolling up a character (Even if it's just for future use), I'll get it started then.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, I just thought of that.
> 
> I should be heading home soon.  If you don't mind me rolling up a character (Even if it's just for future use), I'll get it started then.



 Be my guest!


----------



## Bront

D20


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> D20



 Acknowledged.


----------



## Bront

Rolls 

Ugh, that was bad.

Roll 1
12,13,9,13,11,12,8 - Didn't matter what I droped

Roll 2
10,10,13,12,9,8,6 - Again, didn't matter

Roll 3
12,15,7,13,13,12,14 - Drop the 15, so I can reroll

Roll 4
13,10,16,12,15,18,13 - Thank you o gods of the dice. (Drop the 10)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Rolls
> 
> Ugh, that was bad.
> 
> Roll 1
> 12,13,9,13,11,12,8 - Didn't matter what I droped
> 
> Roll 2
> 10,10,13,12,9,8,6 - Again, didn't matter
> 
> Roll 3
> 12,15,7,13,13,12,14 - Drop the 15, so I can reroll
> 
> Roll 4
> 13,10,16,12,15,18,13 - Thank you o gods of the dice. (Drop the 10)



 Yikes!  Well the last set is good anyways


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yikes!  Well the last set is good anyways



Yup, should be fun.  I had a lot to think about on the way home, and have a fun background planned out.  Let me know if/when/where you want the sheet and background stuff whenever I'm finished.  (Yes I know I'm an alt, but I figure you'd want to aprove the character, and maybe you'd find the background interesting.)

Odd question.  Is Prof: Sailor the correct skill for a spelljammer crewman?  Or is it Spelljammer?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yup, should be fun.  I had a lot to think about on the way home, and have a fun background planned out.  Let me know if/when/where you want the sheet and background stuff whenever I'm finished.  (Yes I know I'm an alt, but I figure you'd want to aprove the character, and maybe you'd find the background interesting.)



 As soon as you're done, pick an adventure out of the three choices (you can't join the all-Amaranthian game by virtue of not being Amaranthian ) and if I have RG up you can post there as an alt


----------



## unleashed

Just wondering...do you want us to roll our hit points with the online dice roller?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Just wondering...do you want us to roll our hit points with the online dice roller?



 As per DT, roll it using the online roller for your character, and if you roll below half rounded down, take half rounded down instead of your roll (so If you have d8 and you get a 1 2 or 3, take 4).  By the way, I just saw your e-mails, and I will reply just as soon as I finish posting the completed Enchantress class


----------



## unleashed

Had the hit point system, just wanted to know if you wanted the rolls online.   

That's good, I thought they'd gone missing in the internet ether.


----------



## unleashed

Will experience points be +1,000 over the required level or halfway to next level like DT for item creation, etc.?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Will experience points be +1,000 over the required level or halfway to next level like DT for item creation, etc.?



 Aye.


----------



## Bront

Question.

Is the Master Linguist feat available?  (Requires at least 4 languages, you gain 1 bonus language per level starting at the level you select the feat)

Also, what languages are there out there?


----------



## unleashed

unleashed said:
			
		

> Will experience points be +1,000 over the required level or halfway to next level like DT for item creation, etc.?






			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aye.




So which one, that was an OR question after all.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Question.
> 
> Is the Master Linguist feat available?  (Requires at least 4 languages, you gain 1 bonus language per level starting at the level you select the feat)
> 
> Also, what languages are there out there?



 I don't know where that feat is from but I would allow it.  For a language list, there is one somewhere but I think its missing Byblan or something


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> So which one, that was an OR question after all.



See what I get for skimming? It is halfway


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Also, what languages are there out there?




Altanian = language of Altania
Larakese = language of Lara Kai
Larakese Handspeak = secretive silent language of Ninja (only Ninja and Dolathi can learn this as a Bonus Language)
Rowaini = language of Rowain
Melodian = language spoken by the Melodians of Rhapsodia
Harmonian = language spoken by the Harmonians of Rhapsodia
Eldish = language of Eldiz, Wildspace Metropolis of the Dolathi
Yharzu = language of the Lacerta and official language of Yharaz, in Chuliit
Feldori = language of the Feldori race in Chuliit
Narlse = language of the Narslemen
Nibelangan = language of the Nibelan
Tralg = language of the Tralg
Valsian = official language of Valthas
Mojiin = cultural language of the Mojiin
Seelie = language of Titania's kingdom of Seelyne
Vaerysh = language of the Amaranthian rebels of Vaerysa
Conasan = language of the Conacian Amazons
High Praetorian = language of the nobles of Praetorianus
Vulgar Praetorian = language of the masses of Praetorianus
Sancyric = language of the sacred texts of Circe, but not spoken much except to pray
Putal = official language of Putalis
Vildri = cultural language of the Vildri
Byblan = languages of Byblans

You added Byblan the 2nd time you did the list.


----------



## Bront

Cool, thanks for the list.

The feat is from Races of Eberron.  Sorry, forgot to post it.

I figure, if I'm going to seduce it, I need to be able to talk to it first.

Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4

That looks just right for me.  Though the Tale of Intrigue was tempting...

FYI, I rolled HP


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, thanks for the list.
> 
> The feat is from Races of Eberron.  Sorry, forgot to post it.
> 
> I figure, if I'm going to seduce it, I need to be able to talk to it first.
> 
> Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> 
> That looks just right for me.  Though the Tale of Intrigue was tempting...
> 
> FYI, I rolled HP



 Ah, that's where I thought you would make a good alt as well 

For HP, Looks like two keepers and one that is bumped to 5 then.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, that's where I thought you would make a good alt as well
> 
> For HP, Looks like two keepers and one that is bumped to 5 then.




Cool.  Are feats from the complete and race series generaly ok?  There were 2 tactical feats I was pondering as well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Are feats from the complete and race series generaly ok?  There were 2 tactical feats I was pondering as well.



 I do let in most feats, although 'Bye-bye-Power-Attack and Ha-ha-ha-you-hit-your own-allies-half-the-time' feat (aka Elusive Target) is not allowed.


----------



## Bront

Pout, that was one I wanted, though don't qualify for it.

Roofwalker (Tactical from Races of Destiny)
Fleet of Feet: Walk at full speed accros precarious surfaces without a -5 to balance
Graceful Drop: Jump check to reduce falling distance by 20 if falling from intentional jump
Master of the Roof: +1 dodge bonus to AC if on different elevation than opponent

I think it works well as a bounce around a ship feat as well, so fits perfectly.  Reqs Balance 5, Jump 5, Dodge, Mobility.


----------



## Bront

Oh, and standard wealth for starting cash?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Pout, that was one I wanted, though don't qualify for it.
> 
> Roofwalker (Tactical from Races of Destiny)
> Fleet of Feet: Walk at full speed accros precarious surfaces without a -5 to balance
> Graceful Drop: Jump check to reduce falling distance by 20 if falling from intentional jump
> Master of the Roof: +1 dodge bonus to AC if on different elevation than opponent
> 
> I think it works well as a bounce around a ship feat as well, so fits perfectly.  Reqs Balance 5, Jump 5, Dodge, Mobility.



 I like Roofwalker.  As for Elusive Target, I allowed it and then a PC used it to kill 75 NPCs, several of which were higher level than he, in a three-person fight against an army--and not a one of the PCs had any magic or area attacks.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oh, and standard wealth for starting cash?



 Starting cash is a bit screwy, but if you are a 4th-level Eldish character (is this right?), I can get you the right number for you easily enough.


----------



## Bront

Dolathi Swashbuckler, probably eldish.


----------



## Bront

Odd question. Is Prof: Sailor the correct skill for a spelljammer crewman? Or is it Spelljammer?

I edited this in earlier, you probably missed it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Odd question. Is Prof: Sailor the correct skill for a spelljammer crewman? Or is it Spelljammer?
> 
> I edited this in earlier, you probably missed it.



 Profession Spelljammer is the best skill to have, but Profession Sailor checks can also be used for some of the activities on board (just as Profession Spelljammer might help sometimes on the sea).  DCs will be easier for you if you have the completely appropriate one, of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Dolathi Swashbuckler, probably eldish.



 25,000 credits then.  But everything costs twice as much (except stuff like food which costs 10 times as much) and imported luxuries like Altanian Spellcrystal costs 3 times as much.  And no mithral or adamantine because I'm too crazy and made up my own materials instead.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 25,000 credits then.  But everything costs twice as much (except stuff like food which costs 10 times as much) and imported luxuries like Altanian Spellcrystal costs 3 times as much.  And no mithral or adamantine because I'm too crazy and made up my own materials instead.




Any place I can find the materials?  (I'm heading to bed, so this is the last question)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Any place I can find the materials? (I'm heading to bed, so this is the last question)



Spread out randomly in different posts


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Any place I can find the materials?  (I'm heading to bed, so this is the last question)




Altanian Spellcrystal costs 1,000 GP for Light Armour, which is all that you can afford considering it will be tripled, and it counts as one size category lighter for purposes of Arcane Spell Failure (so any arcane caster can wear Altanian Spellcrystal light armour of any sort without any failure at all), but the armour check penalty is 1 more (which cancels out the bonus from the fact that it must be masterwork for a net of 0).

Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount, and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected

Spellcrystal Breastplate 4500 base cost

Mojiin Greenweave Breastplate 
considered a light armor 
2450 credits
+5 AC +4 max Dex and -1 ACP
weighs only half as much as a normal breastplate 

Rowaini Dueling Sabre is not a light weapon
d8 damage, 18-20/x2 crit
Rowaini Dueling Cutlass is an exotic weapon that is identical to a rapier except that it weighs an incredibly small amount and is a light weapon


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr, look, I put up the Enchantress class in the Encyclopaedia thread, so now you should have all you need to make both characters, Yay!


----------



## Kalanyr

*Excellent*. Thank you. I should roll for the Arcanist too. I'll put up the d20 as soon as I get a chance.

Edit - Doh. Nope, still missing the Sidhe racial abilities.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Excellent*. Thank you. I should roll for the Arcanist too. I'll put up the d20 as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Edit - Doh. Nope, still missing the Sidhe racial abilities.



 They're somewhere....Hmmm....

::checks::

Oh, they're in an e-mail 

You Get Damage Reduction 2/Cold Iron, Cold Iron Vulnerability, Faerie Form, and +2 to Diplomacy and Knowledge Arcana.

CIV means you take 1d6 extar damager from CI weapons, if they are magic weapons they automatically count as Bane and that stacks with fey bane, touching it deals 1 damage per round and immersing yourself in it or (Titania forbid!) putting on cold iron armour deals 5d6 per round.

Faerie Form =
Level 1: Shrink to Size Tiny
Level 6: Faerie Form Has Gossamer Wings
Level 9: Shrink to Size Tiny or Diminutive
Level 12: Option to Transform into a Dancing Light


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> *Excellent*. Thank you. I should roll for the Arcanist too. I'll put up the d20 as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> Edit - Doh. Nope, still missing the Sidhe racial abilities.



 Oh, and I'm going to go to sleep soon, so don't feel ignored if I don't OK your d20 for several hours if it doesn't come shortly


----------



## Kalanyr

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=94750 <- d20


----------



## Kalanyr

Also how much wealth does a level 3 Sidhe Enchantress have and how many arcane spells does she know (What lists are her arcane and divine spells drawn from) ?  And what if any effect does shrinking to Tiny in Faerie Form have on stats ? Also does the Sidhe Enchantress have to meet the Feat Level requirement to take the feat with Item Creation (ie does the level 1 feat effectively have to be scribe scroll) ? Is Spell Focus +1 or +2 ? Is the Augment Healing feat from Complete Divine okay (Boosts healing spells by +2/spell level)? 

Enchantress HP: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Sidhe Enchantress (Kalanyr)&limit=on

Edit: Hmm a +1 Cold Iron Feybane shortsword does  1d6 (Shortsword) +1 (Enhancement) + 1d6 (Iron) + (2d6+2) (Magic Autobane) + [2d6+2] [Feybane]  damage to me or 6d6+5. It also has a +5 to hit (+1 enhancement and +2 for each bane) Ouch. Thats almost certain death.


----------



## Keia

unleashed said:
			
		

> Altanian Spellcrystal  . . . light weapon




Okay, I so need a copy of this word file. (keia1980 at yahoo dot com)

Please?!? Thanks!
Keia


----------



## Bront

unleashed said:
			
		

> Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount, and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected




Same weight and armor type though?  And Max Dex effected in any way?

I want a copy of that word file if you could as well

%Bront20% @ %gmail.com%

Sans %s and spaces of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=94750 <- d20



 Okay d20 is confirmed


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> Also how much wealth does a level 3 Sidhe Enchantress have and how many arcane spells does she know (What lists are her arcane and divine spells drawn from) ?  And what if any effect does shrinking to Tiny in Faerie Form have on stats ? Also does the Sidhe Enchantress have to meet the Feat Level requirement to take the feat with Item Creation (ie does the level 1 feat effectively have to be scribe scroll) ? Is Spell Focus +1 or +2 ? Is the Augment Healing feat from Complete Divine okay (Boosts healing spells by +2/spell level)?
> 
> Enchantress HP: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?u=Sidhe Enchantress (Kalanyr)&limit=on
> 
> Edit: Hmm a +1 Cold Iron Feybane shortsword does  1d6 (Shortsword) +1 (Enhancement) + 1d6 (Iron) + (2d6+2) (Magic Autobane) + [2d6+2] [Feybane]  damage to me or 6d6+5. It also has a +5 to hit (+1 enhancement and +2 for each bane) Ouch. Thats almost certain death.



 Arcane spells known = automatically gets them as wizard and then can learn more.  Divine = All the PH cleric spells automatically + pay to get or research others.

Tiny Size = Use the Monster Manual Size Change table.

Item Creation: She can get CWI, BP, or SS at level 1.

SF: +2, but GSF is +1.

Augment Healing: OK 

A third level Sidhe Enchantress gets 8000 GP in favours, but no cash.  Also, all
non-weapon, non-armour, non-construct magic items cost 75% usual.  You store
your money in favours, and you can call them in later.

Feybane Cold Iron Weapon: Yup, you're dead if they have this, but its worth more than all your starting money combined so that's unlikely, and besides, DR 2/Cold Iron is pretty nice


----------



## Seeten

is Dragonlord up already? I was sure it wasnt. I should go check that =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> is Dragonlord up already? I was sure it wasnt. I should go check that =)



 Not yet, but by chance (and the fact that two people want to play them and I already have some of the info from playtesters or NPCs having the class) I should be putting up the Dragonlord and/or Martial Artist class next


----------



## Seeten

Hehe, now, I dont have to be evil and suck all life out of everything to power spells/psi, right? Thats an option? Or am I irredeemably evil and a menace? =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hehe, now, I dont have to be evil and suck all life out of everything to power spells/psi, right? Thats an option? Or am I irredeemably evil and a menace? =)



 Its your option.  Also, if you do do the life suck thing, you get Taint points and then Mhrazhar from DT will hunt you down!


----------



## Seeten

A last resort, most likely. Can a Dragonlord take levels in Ecomancer, also?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> A last resort, most likely. Can a Dragonlord take levels in Ecomancer, also?



 Technically yes, but you'd weaken your self significantly, as the casting doesn't stack.  They are considered to be two parallel magics, one of which doesn't care if it drains the land and one of which works with the land and exhausts the user instead, but I suppose it would be possible to take both, perhaps a reformed Dragonlord who got rid of her taint and wanted to love Arris.  However, even one point of Taint and you lose your Ecomancer powers


----------



## Seeten

Ohhh the plot thickens. Doesnt stack eh? Muahahaha. I mean, um, alright. Even the arcane + arcane doesnt stack, because of the way its used. Ouch. Yeah, I like the idea of a reformed Dragonlord, but that obviously isnt gonna work mechanically. =)

Ok, ideas forming. Can I be the daughter of ruling class/elite/royalty, and be trained as Dragonlord as a matter of course, parents LE, but maybe not there myself, for some good personal conflict, and such? =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ohhh the plot thickens. Doesnt stack eh? Muahahaha. I mean, um, alright. Even the arcane + arcane doesnt stack, because of the way its used. Ouch. Yeah, I like the idea of a reformed Dragonlord, but that obviously isnt gonna work mechanically. =)
> 
> Ok, ideas forming. Can I be the daughter of ruling class/elite/royalty, and be trained as Dragonlord as a matter of course, parents LE, but maybe not there myself, for some good personal conflict, and such? =)



 Sure, there's nothing to stop you from being a Chaotic Good Dragonlord, but you would walk a precarious path, on the edge of falling from grace every moment as you are tempted to draw more...perhaps like being a Good-Aligned Sith and using your inner passion for good to draw Dark-Side power to save people, but you're always near to a fall.  Could be a very interesting character!


----------



## Seeten

If that whiny Luke SKywalker can pull off using the dark side for good, I sure as heck can! Woo!

Probably not CG, more LN, treading a careful and dangerous path between darkness and light.


----------



## Seeten

And we're starfaring, too. Ohh this is too much. Are valsian names, like, Ana Starstrider? lol


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> And we're starfaring, too. Ohh this is too much. Are valsian names, like, Ana Starstrider? lol



 Nah, take a look at the Dragonlord names in the Encyclopaedia thread, or the NPCs in DT


----------



## Seeten

searching through your 5000 post threads terrifies me


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> searching through your 5000 post threads terrifies me



 Encyclopaedia Thread has like 30 posts.


----------



## Seeten

Yeah but it only has 1 dragonlord =P Maybe 2 =P Bobbo, and Jiival Barryn.

See, now, the terror at having to read all the other 5000 posts is even stronger =P


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Yeah but it only has 1 dragonlord =P Maybe 2 =P Bobbo, and Jiival Barryn.
> 
> See, now, the terror at having to read all the other 5000 posts is even stronger =P



 Bobbo was not a Valsian at all.  His race is munchkin 

And DT is only 1000 posts


----------



## Kalanyr

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95019 <First set. Completely hopeless
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95022 <Second Set. Err I've seen better but its takeable. (16 15 15 11 11 11). At least I'm a spellcaster.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Kalanyr said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95019 <First set. Completely hopeless
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=95022 <Second Set. Err I've seen better but its takeable. (16 15 15 11 11 11). At least I'm a spellcaster.



 At least you can bump one 15 up to a 16 at level 4


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bobbo was not a Valsian at all.  His race is munchkin
> 
> And DT is only 1000 posts




And every single one is in spoiler blocks!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> And every single one is in spoiler blocks!



 Makes it more mysterious.  Maybe you can solve the mystery by reading all the stuff the PCs don't get to see!


----------



## Seeten

No, and no =P


----------



## Keia

Gladiator next !!   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

No!  Raider next!


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No!  Raider next!



Both ?!?      . . . and Champion too!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

You're both wrong   Dragonlord next.  Then Raider and then Gladiator, all according to my plan


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You're both wrong   Dragonlord next.  Then Raider and then Gladiator, all according to my plan



The man's got a plan . . . I guess that's something  I wanna build !!!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> The man's got a plan . . . I guess that's something  I wanna build !!!




Me too!  I do have a number of characters I could work on before the Raider...  So if no one else wants the Raider than RA it might be best to do Keia's gladiator class first.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Me too!  I do have a number of characters I could work on before the Raider...  So if no one else wants the Raider than RA it might be best to do Keia's gladiator class first.



 Well I normally don't depart from schedule despite people bugging me to do theirs first, but a request from someone to move their class down the list in favour of someone else's I will certainly honour.


----------



## Eonthar

So, where in your plan are the Bladesinger and Spellsworn? I hope they are not too far down the list.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> So, where in your plan are the Bladesinger and Spellsworn? I hope they are not too far down the list.



 Lessee.  The Bladesinger is pretty soon, but the Spellsworn not quite as soon.  I'm trying to do the ones that had previous characters already from my playtesters so I have something to work with if they e-mail me their character sheets and the ones that have two people playing them first.


----------



## Bront

Let me know when you get an RG up.  I am just about finished with my char (Even though it's an alt).  After looking at the special materials, I kicked myself because my character should be nekkid unarmored due to the canny defense ability of the swashbuckler.

Is there any sort of shifty clothing that can change easily on command? Or is a Hat of Disguise the way to go?


----------



## Seeten

Mmmmm Dragonlord. Power Corrupts. Absolute power corrupts a lot! And, you'll love it!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Let me know when you get an RG up.  I am just about finished with my char (Even though it's an alt).  After looking at the special materials, I kicked myself because my character should be nekkid unarmored due to the canny defense ability of the swashbuckler.
> 
> Is there any sort of shifty clothing that can change easily on command? Or is a Hat of Disguise the way to go?



 Check out Melody's threads in the Destiny's Tears RG


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Check out Melody's threads in the Destiny's Tears RG



That's why I asked.  That basicly the equivilent of a hat of disguise as far as cost?

There is something comical of the great swashbuckler who travels only with his hat though...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> There is something comical of the great swashbuckler who travels only with his hat though...




Then I don't think I want to know what he's fencing with...


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then I don't think I want to know what he's fencing with...



 

Just got to be carefull when parrying


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

I was going to roll for my 3rd character, the champion, on invisible castle - using the same name as the other rolls (Keia).  Let me know if that is okay.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I was going to roll for my 3rd character, the champion, on invisible castle - using the same name as the other rolls (Keia).  Let me know if that is okay.
> 
> Keia



 Sure


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA said:
			
		

> Kraneiai have hair that tends to fall within the range of white to delicate pink to bright red, and their eyes are most commonly a friendly bright-pink.




Do Kraneiai have any other typical eye colors?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Do Kraneiai have any other typical eye colors?



 White and red are also common, though Sakura's might be black as a memory of her father


----------



## Keia

This is amazing . . . here is the nightmare:
1st roll
* * Drop 16 re-roll
2nd roll
* * Drop 15 re-roll
3rd roll
* * Straight re-roll
4th roll
* * Drop 17 re-roll
5th roll
* * Drop 16 re-roll
6th roll
* * Drop 16 re-roll
7th roll
* * Straight re-roll
8th roll
*** A Keeper!!! Miracle!  Drop 10 (17, 15, 15, 14, 13, 12)

Wow!  I thought I was never going to get stats . . . though to be fair - the 4th roll wasn't bad at all, just thought I could do better under the rules.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> This is amazing . . . here is the nightmare:
> 1st roll
> * * Drop 16 re-roll
> 2nd roll
> * * Drop 15 re-roll
> 3rd roll
> * * Straight re-roll
> 4th roll
> * * Drop 17 re-roll
> 5th roll
> * * Drop 16 re-roll
> 6th roll
> * * Drop 16 re-roll
> 7th roll
> * * Straight re-roll
> 8th roll
> *** A Keeper!!! Miracle! Drop 10 (17, 15, 15, 14, 13, 12)
> 
> Wow! I thought I was never going to get stats . . . though to be fair - the 4th roll wasn't bad at all, just thought I could do better under the rules.
> 
> Keia



Jeepers!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> White and red are also common, though Sakura's might be black as a memory of her father



Yeah I might go with that...  Not sure what I think of the other eye colors.  

Is both Seelie and Larakese bonus languages or does she need to pay for one of them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah I might go with that...  Not sure what I think of the other eye colors.
> 
> Is both Seelie and Larakese bonus languages or does she need to pay for one of them?



 I'll let her choose either one she wishes as her Bonus Language and she can buy the other


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, does the Martial Artest get the Monk's AC Bonus or just Wisdom to AC?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, does the Martial Artest get the Monk's AC Bonus or just Wisdom to AC?



 Yes, that would be the AC Bonus ability listed at level 5 on the chart


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Next question, which you should count yourself lucky that I could find the info I needed on unarmed attacks, these martial arts feats.  

What are they? and where Can I find them?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Next question, which you should count yourself lucky that I could find the info I needed on unarmed attacks, these martial arts feats.
> 
> What are they? and where Can I find them?



 Well after the Martial Arts type stuff in the PH, Complete Warrior is the first place I'd check, and then maybe some 3.0 books like Oriental Adventures and Sword and Fist and whatever you can find, but each feat must be run by me first, and I usually say yes.  I think the only feat I said no is Elusive Target so far.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think the only feat I said no is Elusive Target so far.




You are reading over my shoulder or something aren't you...?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You are reading over my shoulder or something aren't you...?



 I'm spooky maybe.  Of course. the other person who wanted Elusive Target also had me nix it before they could name the feat.  

Recreation:

"Hey I was looking at some feats in Complete Warrior and..."

"As long as it isn't Elusive Target."

"Damn that was the one I wanted"

When you can have that conversation, you know the feat must be broken


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> When you can have that conversation, you know the feat must be broken




It just seems cool to me...  Very Martial Arts like and it has more than one use...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It just seems cool to me...  Very Martial Arts like and it has more than one use...



 Very martial arts like indeed, and a sword-wielding martial-artist in one game of mine used it to kill seventy people who were attacking him.  No spells, no buffs, just feats and abilities, including Elusive Target 

The problem isn't with the multiple uses, just when each of the multiple uses is so powerful


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The problem isn't with the multiple uses, just when each of the multiple uses is so powerful




I've never used it...  but I'm sure your right. 

What about defensive throw from Oriental Adventures?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I've never used it...  but I'm sure your right.
> 
> What about defensive throw from Oriental Adventures?



 I have OA, but I'd have to walk down two sets of stairs, so what does it do again?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I have OA, but I'd have to walk down two sets of stairs, so what does it do again?



It lets you throw attackers in a defensive manner.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It lets you throw attackers in a defensive manner.



 .....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> .....



Its okay, I don't have the right feats yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Its okay, I don't have the right feats yet.



 Okey dokey


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, the Martial Artists Master, does it qualify for Weapon Specialization?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, the Martial Artists Master, does it qualify for Weapon Specialization?



 Hai.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hai.



Japanese for yes, correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Japanese for yes, correct?



 Hai.

(not such a helpful answer I guess )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (not such a helpful answer I guess )




Hai.


----------



## Seeten

Elusive Target is flavorful. Come on. With the +8 str bonus on a Tralg, and the crazy gestalt stuff, are you saying you cant make elusive target work? I know you can. You're up for the challenge.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Elusive Target is flavorful. Come on. With the +8 str bonus on a Tralg, and the crazy gestalt stuff, are you saying you cant make elusive target work? I know you can. You're up for the challenge.



 Oh, I know how to make it work all right.  Split it up into separate feats...and the "You're flanking me?  Well then you miss and hit your own buddy" part of it is *still* on the verge of epic by itself


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I know how to make it work all right.  Split it up into separate feats...and the "You're flanking me?  Well then you miss and hit your own buddy" part of it is *still* on the verge of epic by itself



Funny Jackie Chan never stuck me as being of epic level.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Funny Jackie Chan never stuck me as being of epic level.



Compare it to Epic Dodge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Compare it to Epic Dodge




Can't.  That would involve a walk to the bookshelf.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Can't.  That would involve a walk to the bookshelf.



 Epic Dodge is very similar but it neednt involve flanking and so of course the enemy does not hit their own allies.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm spooky maybe.  Of course. the other person who wanted Elusive Target also had me nix it before they could name the feat.
> 
> Recreation:
> 
> "Hey I was looking at some feats in Complete Warrior and..."
> 
> "As long as it isn't Elusive Target."
> 
> "Damn that was the one I wanted"
> 
> When you can have that conversation, you know the feat must be broken



Hey, I wanted it because it was a flavorful feat for a swashbuckler, never actualy used it before though.  I did end up looking into Roofwalker, which you approved.

Btw, you never did answer my question on the price of morphable clothing.  It cost the same as a hat of disguise, or different cost because it works differently?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Epic Dodge is very similar but it neednt involve flanking and so of course the enemy does not hit their own allies.




So back to what I said originally said…  Jackie Chan isn’t epic level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Hey, I wanted it because it was a flavorful feat for a swashbuckler, never actualy used it before though.




Same here...  I'm not sure how useful it would be without a map anyhow but I sure know my little Sakura would have looked cool using it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I'm willing to allow it if we make it require some sort of check instead of automatically working


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm willing to allow it if we make it require some sort of check instead of automatically working




How about make it an opposed balance check?  I believe you can only do it once per round anyway...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm willing to allow it if we make it require some sort of check instead of automatically working




You know me...  As long as I think my PC/concept has a chance of living my knowledge of mechanics isn’t all that good.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Well, the Epic Feat makes your Dodge target miss you once per round automatically.  Elusive Target admittedly only works when flanked, but it does the same thing *and* they might hit their buddy (plus it has two other useful abilities too).  So I would say it is much better than the epic feat.

My thoughts would be:

Opposed Attack Roll to determine the success of Negate Power Attack.
Change Diverting Defense to read "The first attack of the round from the designated attacker _that misses you_ may strike..."
Keep Cause Overreach the same

You guys OK with that?


----------



## Seeten

*starts adding elusive target to feat list*


----------



## Bront

Sounds good.

I can't qualify for it at 4th level anyway.


----------



## Seeten

if Bront needs a spot, I could give up one of my characters.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> if Bront needs a spot, I could give up one of my characters.



 That's very kind of you to offer, though let's see if a spot doesn't wind up opening anyway first   (also, you would need to give up the Dragonlord, and I know how much you like that cool concept you came up with )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I can't qualify for it at 4th level anyway.




Yeah, I can't use it for my 3rd level character either...  I do need to pick up the requirements for it before hand though.


----------



## Seeten

Oh, I cant give up the Dragonlord. Nono.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okey dokey.  Oh and guys, don't think I don't love the flavour on it too .  I hope everyone agrees that it is still a fun (and powerful!) feat even after I nerfed it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Oh, I cant give up the Dragonlord. Nono.



 Well it couldn't be the Amazon, as the Amaranthian game still isn't even full, and getting rid of a character there won't free up space anywhere else


----------



## Seeten

ahh yes


----------



## Seeten

And speaking of Dragonlord...=)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> And speaking of Dragonlord...=)



 So, would you believe I'm in the middle of typing up the Siphon Power ability as we speak?  By the way, they get 592 Power Points + Bonus eventually


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> And speaking of Dragonlord...=)



 Look what just went up!  I won't give it away, but I will tell you that it begins with 'D' and ends with 'ragonlord.'


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, how are we doing hit points again?


----------



## Seeten

Yay, I reformatted it, for ease of view, and so everything was on same line. I could put in in .txt instead of word, but, I like word...Might make it a pdf, too. I like pdfs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, I also could use the Minor Subrace Ability for an Anthousa Nymph.   (Nymph as in the class not the type of race.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I also could use the Minor Subrace Ability for an Anthousa Nymph.   (Nymph as in the class not the type of race.)



 Blossoming Beauty (Su): The level 3 Anthousa can bring out the splendour within themselves and others.  Once per day per class level, by concentrating on herself or embracing someone else, she can awaken her target's potential beauty, granting them a +4 enhancement bonus to Charisma for 10 minutes per class level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Blossoming Beauty (Su)




Sweet! Charimsa of 30 at level 4!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sweet! Charimsa of 30 at level 4!



 Glad you like it 

Remember she can also use it to awaken the (extremely well-hidden) beauty of her friend too


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Yay, I reformatted it, for ease of view, and so everything was on same line. I could put in in .txt instead of word, but, I like word...Might make it a pdf, too. I like pdfs



 I don't like Word myself--I use Open Office.  If I was going to write in Word, though, I would save it as a .rtf file instead 

Anyways, don't think the italic text means you have to be evil too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Remember she can also use it to awaken the (extremely well-hidden) beauty of her friend too




Well she can get rid of that ugly negative but he's still not going to be pretty.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well she can get rid of that ugly negative but he's still not going to be pretty.



 Aye, but hey, not having a penalty is a pretty big accomplishment for a Tralg 

(Heehee, I can imagine the Tralg being draped in flowery garlands from his friend and then having his penalty removed)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (Heehee, I can imagine the Tralg being draped in flowery garlands from his friend and then having his penalty removed)




  That's a hell of a way to get a bonus to an intimidation check.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's a hell of a way to get a bonus to an intimidation check.



  Too true, though under normal Intimidate rules, he would bemore intimidating that way


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Too true, though under normal Intimidate rules, he would bemore intimidating that way




Yeah, that's what I said.  

How our we doing hit points again?  Molpe looks like full first level and half the dice for each level after that.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I said.
> 
> How our we doing hit points again?  Molpe looks like full first level and half the dice for each level after that.



 Full first, then roll.  If you get less than half on a roll, just take half rounded down for that level.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well it couldn't be the Amazon, as the Amaranthian game still isn't even full, and getting rid of a character there won't free up space anywhere else




I could probably build something for that game if you need something.  I'm sure I'd have no trouble coming up with a concept.

I could make a Runemaden, sounds different and interesting.  Probably Sidhe, though Hamadryad, Lampaid, or even Meliai would work.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Full first, then roll.  If you get less than half on a roll, just take half rounded down for that level.



ahhh I remember now.  Molpe didn't roll too good.


----------



## Seeten

Ok, so, about the ruling elite of Arris(Valsian Dragonlords are still, right? No?) If so, whats the family traditionally known for, psionically? Or does everyone manifest something different?

Also, is this all the info so far on the Valsian race?

Valsian:
-2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA

Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
Society-


----------



## Bront

I thought these guys were somewhat interesting as well...

Vildri:
+4 DEX -2 CON +4 INT 

Type- Plant, reproduces asexually by budding, pollenation can lead to more genetic variation


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I could probably build something for that game if you need something.  I'm sure I'd have no trouble coming up with a concept.
> 
> I could make a Runemaden, sounds different and interesting.  Probably Sidhe, though Hamadryad, Lampaid, or even Meliai would work.



 Well I can certainly run it with 5 and pay more attention to each player that way, but there is room for a 6th if anyone wants in.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I can certainly run it with 5 and pay more attention to each player that way, but there is room for a 6th if anyone wants in.




No biggie to me.  I'm uber-psyched to play the swashbuckler (The other one I made is waiting for the GM to wake up), and the Runemaiden is a bit less interesting, but I could write out a good background and get into her easily too.  So I'm flexable.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, so, about the ruling elite of Arris(Valsian Dragonlords are still, right? No?) If so, whats the family traditionally known for, psionically? Or does everyone manifest something different?
> 
> Also, is this all the info so far on the Valsian race?
> 
> Valsian:
> -2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA
> 
> Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
> Society-



 There are multiple elite families to worry about.  The Barryns are one of them, for instance.  Barryns are often Shapers.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> No biggie to me.  I'm uber-psyched to play the swashbuckler (The other one I made is waiting for the GM to wake up), and the Runemaiden is a bit less interesting, but I could write out a good background and get into her easily too.  So I'm flexable.



 Well, as you may notice, there are many people here playing in more than one of the games, which you can at least try to sign up as the alternate to do if you prefer


----------



## Seeten

Ok, Jiival is obviously one of those, Are they all evil? Plus, I am looking for lawful evil, not the evil equivalent of lawful stupid(aka Chaotic Evil) Does he have children? 

Should I create a family? I'd rather use one out of the flavor you've already done, though, I prefer to fit into the world than to graft myself into it.

For Valsians, I assume, since they are quite similar to Altanians, except without the list of special abilities/free feats, that they are missing off the list. Ones for psionics, I would hazard?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, so, about the ruling elite of Arris(Valsian Dragonlords are still, right? No?) If so, whats the family traditionally known for, psionically? Or does everyone manifest something different?
> 
> Also, is this all the info so far on the Valsian race?
> 
> Valsian:
> -2 CON +4 INT +4 CHA
> 
> Type- Humanoid, reproduces as human
> Society-



 About Valsians:

I posted about their society and ancient history somewhere.

Abilitywise:

Naturally Psionic- Valsians Gain 3 Bonus Power Points and can select Psionic Feats

Power Leech: Every time a Valsian is targetted by a spell that directly creates a magical effect on the Valsian (so Hold Person, Charm Person, and Eagle's Splendour for example, rather than Melf's Acid Arrow which creates an arrow and then shoots it out), the Valsian drains a little bit of the power into herself, regaining 1 hit point per spell level.

Gem Affinity: Based on hair and eye colour, each Valsian has an affinity with a particular jewel.  Any time they use a dorje or other psionic item made from the same jewel type, if it recreates a psionic affect, they can use their affinity to add the effects of a metapsionic feat that costs 2 Power Points or less for free, though they still expend focus as usual.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Ok, Jiival is obviously one of those, Are they all evil? Plus, I am looking for lawful evil, not the evil equivalent of lawful stupid(aka Chaotic Evil) Does he have children?
> 
> Should I create a family? I'd rather use one out of the flavor you've already done, though, I prefer to fit into the world than to graft myself into it.
> 
> For Valsians, I assume, since they are quite similar to Altanians, except without the list of special abilities/free feats, that they are missing off the list. Ones for psionics, I would hazard?



 I do try not to make my evil characters stupid evil for the most part.  The Barryns are mainly Lawful Evil, though some of the members are more eccentric sorts of evil as well with perhaps a few that are not evil hiding in there somewhere.

You can use one of my families or make your own.  If you want to use one of mine that isn't Barryn, the quickest thing to do would be to tell me which Discipline you want to use and then let me tell you which family or families typically have that Discipline.


----------



## Seeten

Hehe, no idea which discipline I want, I was hoping the family I picked would just stick me with one. Curses, foiled again. I do know what I dont want. I dont want Kinetecist. I could do fun stuff with all the others. They all look so good though.

One of the ruling families that is oppresive, and serious about their own importance, and wouldnt dream of having their daughter trained as anything other than a potent dragonlord. A family that is evil, and expects her to excel, and toe the line, etc. That probably describes all of them, doesnt it.

So, are Valsian hair colors every sort of color that has a gem associated with it? And what determines hair color? Ancestry?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Hehe, no idea which discipline I want, I was hoping the family I picked would just stick me with one. Curses, foiled again. I do know what I dont want. I dont want Kinetecist. I could do fun stuff with all the others. They all look so good though.
> 
> One of the ruling families that is oppresive, and serious about their own importance, and wouldnt dream of having their daughter trained as anything other than a potent dragonlord. A family that is evil, and expects her to excel, and toe the line, etc. That probably describes all of them, doesnt it.
> 
> So, are Valsian hair colors every sort of color that has a gem associated with it? And what determines hair color? Ancestry?



 It describes them all, but it perhaps describes House Valthyne, which is the most aristocratic of all and would feel the most scandal about a daughter that became an Ecomancer or something, most of all.

Valsain hair colours do depend on ancestry, but since families do intermarry (whichever of the two is less powerful joins the other family, belonging to both families, though the child belongs only to the family that has the more powerful parent) the family won't decide this automatically.

There are not really colours of hair for every gem.  Emerald, Topaz, Amethyst, and Ruby are all common hair-colours, although there are certainly other less common ones for less common gems.  Sapphire or any blue colour simply never happens, no matter what, for hair, and the eyes only get blue if you are a level 3 Ecomancer who uses the Nature's Bounty ability.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, as you may notice, there are many people here playing in more than one of the games, which you can at least try to sign up as the alternate to do if you prefer




Oooh, 2 alternates   

Post the Runemaiden when you get a chance, and maybe I'll hack one out.

I should be ready to post the swashbuckler tomorow.  You want it here first in an Sblock? or in an RG whenever that comes up?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, 2 alternates
> 
> Post the Runemaiden when you get a chance, and maybe I'll hack one out.
> 
> I should be ready to post the swashbuckler tomorow.  You want it here first in an Sblock? or in an RG whenever that comes up?



 The Runemaiden would not be an alt.  Feel free to post the Swashbuckler in here SBLOCKed as you please


----------



## Seeten

Starting feats is what, 1 1st level, and 1 bonus as a dragonlord?

Or as a valsian do you get the human bonus? heh, now I'm pushing it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Starting feats is what, 1 1st level, and 1 bonus as a dragonlord?
> 
> Or as a valsian do you get the human bonus? heh, now I'm pushing it.



 The two starting feats is correct.  No human bonus


----------



## Seeten

House Valthyne sounds good. Amethyst hair/eyes(assume both are usually the same?) 

Oh, and whats their discipline? =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> House Valthyne sounds good. Amethyst hair/eyes(assume both are usually the same?)
> 
> Oh, and whats their discipline? =)



Hair and eyes are always the same (except some Ecomancers) with no exceptions.

House Valthyne is a mix of Disciplines, with Telepaths and Seers most common but also a good number of Egoists.  Did I mention they trace their lineage to the first Dragonemperor?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Runemaiden would not be an alt.  Feel free to post the Swashbuckler in here SBLOCKed as you please




Cool, will do.

You never did tell me how much the morphing clothing was.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, will do.
> 
> You never did tell me how much the morphing clothing was.



 Oops, its exactly the same price as the Hat.  Less functional in total, but not an Illusion either


----------



## Bront

Cool.  Fashion Fireflies for me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  Fashion Fireflies for me.



 Actually, Glamour's fireflies cost more than the Hat of Disguise because they also have an intelligence and could be used for other things (plus also only Glamour makes those and she charges a lot).  Melody's threads are the ones that cost the same as a HoD 

But hey, that means you've either read more of the Destiny's Tears thread than anyone else I've talked to yet or skipped to the end


----------



## Bront

Probably a bit of both.

I'm a sucker for soft porn good roleplay  

(No offense intended)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably a bit of both.
> 
> I'm a sucker for soft porn good roleplay



 Heehee, well then two questions:

a) Did you notice the time when suddenly the game leapt into an alternate future and like 16 posts worth of information backed up and changed? (it happened once )

b) Have you figured out the mystery? (If so, don't you DARE write anything here because half of my players came back to this thread for more)


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hair and eyes are always the same (except some Ecomancers) with no exceptions.
> 
> House Valthyne is a mix of Disciplines, with Telepaths and Seers most common but also a good number of Egoists.  Did I mention they trace their lineage to the first Dragonemperor?




Wow. I just read over those lists and I cant decide. I like egoist, but I have terrible physical stats, doesnt an egoist like, self buff in order to...fight? I dont entirely get their list...seems like I am not well suited, though.

Telepath and Seer would both be cool.  Probably Telepath is the least easily replaced by sorceror spells, so thats probably the best route.

If a person was to go 3 dragonlord, 3 ecomancer, would a cerebramancer type PrC be in someones future? One must wonder...=)


----------



## Bront

A) No, but I heard about it reading some OOC posts

B) No, because I probably haven't looked back far enough to find out what the mystery is, and following everything in Sblocks is rough.  I should try some day when I have time.

Btw, working to get my flatfooted AC up (He's a nekkid swashbuckler, works well with the high int and canny defense).  Any suggestions as far as good things to look for beyond the obvious (ring of Protection, bracers of armor, amulet of Natural armor)?  I'm more worried that it won't change with me (ring being the easiest to deal with as far as that goes).  And at double cost, they're expensive.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Wow. I just read over those lists and I cant decide. I like egoist, but I have terrible physical stats, doesnt an egoist like, self buff in order to...fight? I dont entirely get their list...seems like I am not well suited, though.
> 
> Telepath and Seer would both be cool.  Probably Telepath is the least easily replaced by sorceror spells, so thats probably the best route.
> 
> If a person was to go 3 dragonlord, 3 ecomancer, would a cerebramancer type PrC be in someones future? One must wonder...=)



 Egoists protect themselves with their power (they can theoretically have 4 AC buff powers at level 1 that all stack--Egads!), and eventually they sometimes self-buff and fight, often first shifting their shape to get new and improved physical stats.

Telepath and Seer are also both awesome, and all three of them have neato power lists, so choose the one you think is coolest 

I'm not willing to allow a double progression PrC with these crazy casters because it would quickly become insane (Yeah, Rystil, you heard me right, I have 371 Power Points and 298 Spell Points today, and I've got those 20 Spells I always know and the other 30 I've prepared, so if it takes me two days to find the right spell for next round, you understand right?), but you can take Practised Caster to raise caster level, or I suppose that if you went through some sort of purification ritual after getting the blue eyes, I would ponder allowing a conversion where you lose the Siphon ability but get to count the Dragonlord levels as +1 to existing Ecomancer level for casting or something.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> A) No, but I heard about it reading some OOC posts
> 
> B) No, because I probably haven't looked back far enough to find out what the mystery is, and following everything in Sblocks is rough.  I should try some day when I have time.
> 
> Btw, working to get my flatfooted AC up (He's a nekkid swashbuckler, works well with the high int and canny defense).  Any suggestions as far as good things to look for beyond the obvious (ring of Protection, bracers of armor, amulet of Natural armor)?  I'm more worried that it won't change with me (ring being the easiest to deal with as far as that goes).  And at double cost, they're expensive.



 The Insight Bonus Ioun Stone and the Monk's Belt both also give another +1 that stacks, and of course a Circlet of Intellect.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> (No offense intended)




No I agree...those particular posts are definitely both of the things you said


----------



## Seeten

I've gone telepath, statting it all out now.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I've gone telepath, statting it all out now.



 Okey dokey!


----------



## Seeten

Do I need any special feats as a member of House Valthyne? Favored, Bloodline, whatever? I am having a lot of trouble picking feats, it'd help. heh


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Do I need any special feats as a member of House Valthyne? Favored, Bloodline, whatever? I am having a lot of trouble picking feats, it'd help. heh



 No you don't need any.  I can help you though, since there's a bajillion good feats and I can't imagine running out of ones to take.  Trying finding something you like that uses Psionic Focus and then getting the Psionic Meditation to get focus back faster.  That takes up two


----------



## Seeten

Psionic Meditation cant be taken till 4th level, sadly


----------



## Seeten

I like Overchannel, but overchannel and siphon dont combo heh


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Psionic Meditation cant be taken till 4th level, sadly



 Oh, right you are 3rd level.  How about Psicrystal Affinity then?  Or an Expanded Knowledge if you see something cool.


----------



## Seeten

I was thinking about Expanded Knowledge Astral Construct?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I was thinking about Expanded Knowledge Astral Construct?



 Well it is a pretty nice power, some would say too nice


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well I normally don't depart from schedule despite people bugging me to do theirs first, but a request from someone to move their class down the list in favour of someone else's I will certainly honour.



 I really meant to do this, but then I forgot about saying this and just went by my original list.  Oops!   I'll try to get Gladiator out on the same day (today) as thanks for bearing with my idiocy.


----------



## Seeten

*Aliandra Valthyne*

Ok then

Presenting:

[sblock]
Alignment: Lawful-Neutral(Tries to be good)
Height: 5'5
Weight: 110 lbs
Hair: Amethyst
Eyes: Amethyst
Age: 18

Str 09 (-1) [ 9 base]
Dex 11 (+0) [11 base]
Con 10 (+0) [12 base, -2 racial]
Int 21 (+5) [17 base, +4 racial]
Wis 16 (+3) [16 base]
Cha 21 (+5) [17 base, +4 racial]

Hit Dice 3d4
HP: 10 [4 + 2 + 4]
AC: 10 [10 base, +0 Dex, +0 Armour, +0 Shield, +0 Deflection]
Touch AC: 10, Flat-footed AC: 10
Init:+0 [-]
BAB: +1
Power Points:  36  ]19 base, +3 Valsian, +7 Int, +7 Cha]
Melee Attack:  +0  [+1 BAB -1 Str]
Ranged Attack: +1  [+1 BAB +0 Dex]
Speed: 40' [30' base +10' Insight bonus]

Saves
Fort   +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
Refl   +1 [+1 base]
Will   +6 [+3 base, +3 Wis]

Feats:
Speed of Thought
Up The Walls
Craft Universal Item

Skills:

Concentration(Con)              6 +2 
Craft(Int)
Knowledge(Nobility/Royalty)(Int)5 +5 
Knowledge(Arcana)(Int)          1 +5
Knowledge(Spelljamming)(Wis)  1 +1
Psicraft(Int)                   5 +5
Bluff(Cha)                      5 +5
Spellcraft(Int)                 5 +5
Diplomacy(Cha)                  6 +5 +6 Synergy
Gather Information(Cha)         3 +5 
Sense Motive (Wis)              5 +1 

Languages: Valsian, Mojiin, Seelie, High Praetorian, Eldish, Rowaini 

Class and Racial Abilities:

Powers Known: Level 0: Detect Magic, Prestidigitation, Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Level 1: Protection from Evil, Disguise Self, Vigor, Charm, Psionic, Mindlink, Inertial Armor,  Mind Thrust, Deja Vu, Level 2 Powers: Read Thoughts, Invisibility

Powers: The Dragonlord casts powers as a Psion but draws the powers from the Psion list, her Discipline's list, and the Sorcerer list.  This means that they do not incur Arcane Spell Failure, that they don't automatically scale up in damage without paying extra Power Points but they do scale up in DC when you pay the Power Points, etc.  A Dragonlord gets bonus Power Points for high Charisma and also for high Intelligence.

Bonus Feats: As Psion

Siphon Power +2: Once per round, by drawing away energy from the natural surroundings around her, a Dragonlord can treat her powers as if she had spent the listed amount of additional Power Points for purposes of augmentations or metapsionic feats.  Since the Dragonlord does not have to pay anything for this, she can even use it to augment beyond her maximum spending limit. This does not stack with Overchannel.  A Dragonlord of level 3 or higher can also use this ability to activate abilities that usually require expending Psionic Focus as the equivalent of a +2 Siphon Power.  Oh yeah, and there may be some sort of Taint thing involved, but who cares, right? 

Draconic Pet: The Dragonlord keeps a little dragon as a pet instead of having a familiar.  At level 1, there are not many dragons available, however, except perhaps a baby Pseudodragon.

Naturally Psionic: Valsians Gain 3 Bonus Power Points and can select Psionic Feats

Power Leech: Every time a Valsian is targetted by a spell that directly creates a magical effect on the Valsian (so Hold Person, Charm Person, and Eagle's Splendour for example, rather than Melf's Acid Arrow which creates an arrow and then shoots it out), the Valsian drains a little bit of the power into herself, regaining 1 hit point per spell level.

Gem Affinity: Based on hair and eye colour, each Valsian has an affinity with a particular jewel. Any time they use a dorje or other psionic item made from the same jewel type, if it recreates a psionic affect, they can use their affinity to add the effects of a metapsionic feat that costs 2 Power Points or less for free, though they still expend focus as usual.


Equipment:
Lavish Clothing
Candles(10)
Flint and Steel
Hammer
Ink
Lantern, Bullseye
Oil
Rope, Hempen 50'
Rope, Silk   250'
Spyglass
Torch(5)
Vials(5)
Bedroll
Blanket
Various and sundry knick knacks

Money:
2000gp

Appearance: The amethyst hair and eyes stand out. Bright purple is hard to miss. So is she. She looks honest, forthright, and really cute, like a precious gem. Her smile is a winner, and eyes are glittering. She has a saucy bearing, at times, and perhaps needs a good spanking, but no one has had the heart to really give it to her, as of yet.

Personality: She's trying really hard to be a nice person. She thinks most of her family is mean spirited, and she wants to like others, have genuine friendships, and more. However, she is done in, from time to time, by a savage streak of selfishness, and now and then, jealousy. She is trying to learn how to share, and she really is trying to get over the selfishness, honest, but...its rough, and Mom and Dad really provide her with everything.

Background:Born to the noble family, House Valthyne, she was given everything, every advantage, and every plaything she ever wanted growing up. Her parents began showing her how to use her formidable psychic gifts when she was only little, hired the finest tutors, and spared no expense. She might rule someday, and at the very least, she'd be running a large portion of the family businesses. This meant, much to her later chagrin, learning the powers and trade of the Dragonlords, the means with which to suck the life from the planet and its people, and the enmity of the Mojiin, whom she secretly admires.

She politely asked if she could also study with the other learned mages, such as the Altanians, to "further her power base", in truth, she wanted to learn Ecomancy, but her parents have resisted all attempts.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cool, I like it.  Interesting feat selection--I'd never expect to see those choices on any Psion but a Nomad.  You may want to double-check the Constitution bonus you put on the Fortitude saves, though.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and it isn't clear where she managed to pick up Profession (Spelljammer).  Knowledge (Spelljamming) I could understand, but Profession Spelljammer means she would have had to sign up as a common sailor on a spelljamming ship for a while, which I don't really see her as having done.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I think I also count 49 Skill Ranks, as a level 4 Dragonlord with 21 Int would have, rather than the expected 42 Skill Points worth.


----------



## Nephtys

Did you decide which level we would be playing at? (level 4?) If you have I can begin to create my character.
 I still can't decide wether I want an Ecomancer or a Dragonlord. The Ecomancer is clearly superior in a natural environment, since she can regain 1/3rd of her spellpoints after an hours rest, but the Dragonlord has twise the number of psi/spell points per day. The Dragonlord does (usually) have to pay to scale up their spells and the Ecomancer has a lot more flexibility in their choice of spells for the day, but the dragonlord can still function very well in a barren environment. The two classes seem very well balanced on the whole, but it really depends on what kind of game we'll be playing...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Did you decide which level we would be playing at? (level 4?) If you have I can begin to create my character.
> I still can't decide wether I want an Ecomancer or a Dragonlord. The Ecomancer is clearly superior in a natural environment, since she can regain 1/3rd of her spellpoints after an hours rest, but the Dragonlord has twise the number of psi/spell points per day. The Dragonlord does (usually) have to pay to scale up their spells and the Ecomancer has a lot more flexibility in their choice of spells for the day, but the dragonlord can still function very well in a barren environment. The two classes seem very well balanced on the whole, but it really depends on what kind of game we'll be playing...



 It may be level 4, I can't remember--I have the assignments back somewhere in the last few pages.  I'm glad you like how I balanced the classes, and feel free to choose whichever you think has a cooler concept.  Random note on your very apt ponderings, just making sure that you know that the Ecomancer and not just the Dragonlord also has to pay to scale up damaging spells, since otherwise the spell point system doesn't really work for them.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Random note on your very apt ponderings, just making sure that you know that the Ecomancer and not just the Dragonlord also has to pay to scale up damaging spells, since otherwise the spell point system doesn't really work for them.




I did not know that. So I guess my idea of making a Magic Missile machine of death won't really work. Just as well really, it would be a bit broken at higher levels. I suppose an Ecomancer, like a Psion, would be better off concentrating on non-scaling spells. The Dragonlord is less restricted...
You know what, I like it! Finally a class that actually gains something from being evil, from being completely ruthless in the pursuit of power. It never made sence to me that some Good classes were superior to their equivalent Evil relatives when the Evil classes have to make a lot greater sacrifices (from themselves and others) to gain power. Evil should be more powerful than Good, just like in real life, because Evil cares more about being powerful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I did not know that. So I guess my idea of making a Magic Missile machine of death won't really work. Just as well really, it would be a bit broken at higher levels. I suppose an Ecomancer, like a Psion, would be better off concentrating on non-scaling spells. The Dragonlord is less restricted...
> You know what, I like it! Finally a class that actually gains something from being evil, from being completely ruthless in the pursuit of power. It never made sence to me that some Good classes were superior to their equivalent Evil relatives when the Evil classes have to make a lot greater sacrifices (from themselves and others) to gain power. Evil should be more powerful than Good, just like in real life, because Evil cares more about being powerful.



 Heeee, well the first playtester Dragonlord had a concept much like Seeten's--he only wanted to use the Siphon Power ability as a last resort...but then the first time he used a power, he decided he really needed it...and then the next time...and the next time...and the next time.  He wound up never using a Mind Thrust that wasn't augmented by Siphon Power


----------



## Nephtys

On the other hand, the Ecomancer is still an Entangling Machine of Death. Wild Shape and Natural Spell is a great combination, but it depends very much on location. It's still not an easy choice, but I think I'm going for Dragonlord. Red eyes are cooler than blue.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Red eyes are cooler than blue.



And if it comes down to that, colour preference is a fine way to make the final call   (random fact: if you really wanted to keep red eyes as an Ecomancer, you could just refuse to use Nature's Bounty to get nourishment )


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And if it comes down to that, colour preference is a fine way to make the final call  (random fact: if you really wanted to keep red eyes as an Ecomancer, you could just refuse to use Nature's Bounty to get nourishment )




That would be a bit hard to justify in character. "I refuse to meditate in harmony with nature, to let its energy sustain and reinvigorate me, because I look so pretty in red." 

Is there any more information on Dragonlord society somewher eon line? I've seen some players refer to sources I've been unable to find. Is it all in the ooc thread of the other game?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That would be a bit hard to justify in character. "I refuse to meditate in harmony with nature, to let its energy sustain and reinvigorate me, because I look so pretty in red."
> 
> Is there any more information on Dragonlord society somewher eon line? I've seen some players refer to sources I've been unable to find. Is it all in the ooc thread of the other game?



 There's some Valsian stuff on this thread, somewhere, I'm pretty sure.  Beyond that, there is Valsian historical information in the Mojiin history post in another thread--the quickest way to find that is to go to Destiny's Tears Rogue's Gallery, which only has a few posts, and check out the part in FreeXenon's post where he has like 10 links to all of the Mojiin info


----------



## unleashed

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Did you decide which level we would be playing at? (level 4?) If you have I can begin to create my character. I still can't decide wether I want an Ecomancer or a Dragonlord.




Your economancer or dragonlord is in this game -- Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6 -- assuming you haven't found it yet.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
> BS's Amazon, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist
> 
> Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
> BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Ecomancer
> 
> Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> Cathoi's Planeswalker, Sophist's Sage, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin
> 
> Adventure 4: Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure Level 3
> BS's Sakura, Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress, Unleashed's Siren, LS's ???




There, seemed relivent to move it again (it was on page 10).


----------



## Bront

Ok, here's my swashbuckler, Frogger Kirkesh.  Got a lot of writing to do still on the background, but I have some time.

This is truely an example of a concept that worked exponentialy better than expected (at least as far as the bounce around swashbucklery skills go)
[sblock]


		Code:
	

[B]Name:[/B] Kirkesh
[B]Class:[/B] Swashbuckler
[B]Race:[/B] Dolathi
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Depends on Mood
[B]Alignment:[/B] CG

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (13)     [B]Level:[/B] 4        [B]XP:[/B] 6000/10000
[B]Dex:[/B] 18 +4 (16)     [B]BAB:[/B] +4         [B]HP(15):[/B] 38 (4d10+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (13)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +5     
[B]Int:[/B] 20 +5 (18)     [B]Speed:[/B] 40'      
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (12)     [B]Init:[/B] +4        
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (16)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +2    +0    +4    +0    +0    +4    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 18              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +1          +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       4    +4          +8
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +0          +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Rapier                 +9      1d6+1*    18-20x2
MW Comp Longbow (110')    +9      1d8         20x3
Dagger                    +8      1d4+1*    19-20x2
*Precicse Strike                 +1D6+5

[B]Languages:[/B]Eldish, Larakese, Larakese Handspeak, Altanian, Rowaini, Narlse, Seelie, Conasan, Vaerysh, Tralg

[B]Abilities:[/B]
Dolathi Racial Abilities
-Metamorph: Morph traits +2/0/0, +2/+2/-2, or +4/-2/-2, Alter Self (Small or Medium)
-Humanoid Abberation
-Darkvision 60'
Canny Defense: May add Int to AC when unarmored as dodge bonus, max swashbuckler level
Evasion: Reflex saves for half damage instead save for none
Precise Strike: +1D6 Dmg applied as if by Sneak Attack (concerning who it effects), only when using Weapon Finesse.
Insightful Strike: Precise Strike adds Int bonus to dmg.

[B]Feats:[/B] Master Linguist (One bonus language per level), Weapon Finesse, Dodge, Mobility, Roofwalker

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 70       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                    5    +4   +2     +11
Bluff                      5    +4          +9
Climb                      5    +1          +6
Diplomacy                  5    +4   +2     +11
Gather Info                3    +4          +7
Hide                       3    +4          +7
Intimidate                 3    +4   +2     +9
Jump                       5    +1   +11*   +17
KN: The Spheres            4    +5          +9
Listen                     3    +0          +3
Move Silently              3    +4          +7
Perform: Dance             2    +4          +6
Prof: Spelljammer          5    +0          +5
Search                     3    +5          +8
Sense Motive               3    +0          +3
Spot                       3    +0          +3
Tumble                     5    +4    +2    +11
Use Rope                   5    +4          +9
Escape Artist              0    +4    +2    +6
*+5 for boots, +4 for base speed, +2 for Tumble Synergy

[B]Equipment:                       Cost  Weight[/B]
Bracers of Armor +2		8000	
Morphing Clothes		3600	
Boots,Springing & Striding	11000	
MW Rapier			640	2
MW Rapier			640	2
MW Comp Longbow			800	3
3 Foodstuffs			30	3
Backpack			4	2
Bedroll				1	5
50' Silk Rope			20	5
Dagger				4	1
20 Arrows			2	3
Whetstone			2	1
2 Waterskins			4	8
[B]Total Weight:[/B]35lb      [B]Money:[/B] 253 Credits

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                50    100    150   150   750

[B]Age:[/B] 57
[B]Height:[/B] ?
[B]Weight:[/B] ?
[B]Eyes:[/B] ?
[B]Hair:[/B] ?
[B]Skin:[/B] ?

*Appearance:* 
Kirkesh has many forms, but they are almost always extremely attractive for whatever it is.  While Kirkesh tends to assume the form of a human male, he enjoys using his human female form from time to time, and will change into other races when he wants to remain less conspicuous.

His favorite human male form has short black hair, and piercing blue eyes.  Usually he is of an average size, with a well toned body and dressed fashionably, with clothes that accentuate his figure while retaining his mobility.

His favorite human female form has long red hair, often tied back or up, and lively green eyes.  She is usually taller and well perportioned with trim athletic figure.  Again, she is always dressed fashionably, with clothing that accentuates her figure while retaining her mobility.

Other forms are rare and vary.

*Background:* 
Kirkesh is probably best described as a good hearted hedonist.  Sure he sails the spheres on a whim, looking for the next good time.  Sure he rides the edge for the rush and experience.  Sure he’ll bed anyone that’s willing and able.  But behind the smooth personality, the thrill seeking, and the reckless libido, he’s got a good heart, and a soft spot for the plight of others.

Kirkesh was born on Eldiz, but managed to stow away to Rowain at an early age.  While inspired by the noble Champions, he always found ways around the self sacrifice.  Even when young, he had a nose for getting into trouble, and learned to use terrain and the city-scape to elude pursuers.  Combined with his attempted combat training, Kirkesh became the model swashbuckler, charming his way though life and into bedrooms across Rowain.  He had even made a small name for himself as the “Protector of the Night”, protecting innocent citizens (usually particularly attractive ones) from bandits wandering the city.

But Kirkesh knew there was more to life than just what was on Rowain.  New experiences to behold, new species to meet, strange mating rituals to learn and partake in.  So as soon as he could, he signed on to a spelljamming ship.  He took to the life of a sailor well, as it fit well with his swashbuckler motif and skills.  He took the time to learn new languages, so he could talk himself out of (or in some cases, into) trouble.  Occasionally he resumed his “Protector of the Night” shtick, but in general he would see the world, romance the inhabitants, and push the limits of his experience.  His only guide to his life has been that he refuses to do his thing knowingly at the expense of others.  While he is not always successful in this, it is one of the few codes he continues to struggle to live by, back from his days of admiration of the Knights.

Kirkesh took a great interest in Amaranthia, which seemed like the perfect place to experience all that he could.  He managed to make his way there, and spent several years floating around the planet, posing as several different species, experiencing the incredible pleasures of the planet.  There, there was little need for his “Protector of the Night” persona, and it gave him a smooth change of pace.  However, he is a wanderer at heart, and he eventually did leave the planet to travel the spheres again.

Kirkesh enjoys the freedom of his life and his race.  It’s allowed him to test his limits and enjoy pleasures that few other races could ever dream of.  He has earned a reputation in the spelljamming community as a competent and hard worker aboard a ship, and have never had a problem finding a ship to serve on when he’s ready to move on.


*Advancement*
[Sblock]
HP: 10+10+9+5
Feats:
L1: Master Linguist
L1S: Weapon Finesse
L2S: Dodge
L3: Mobility
L4 S: Roofwalker
[/sblock]
[/sblock]
Coments on language selection would be appreciated as well as anything else.


----------



## Rystil Arden

You seem not to have given the full Int bonus to AC or to Insightful Strike.


----------



## Seeten

oops, miscalculated. Yeah, 42. Ok, Knowledge, SPelljamming, it will be. Con was originally gonna be 16, changed later for 16 wis, so going ecomancer wouldnt make me an utter gimp.

My hp will do that anyway =)

I'll be taking invisibility soon, I hope, so I can hide and not get killed =)

Also calculated skill points for level one at 28 and 7 both...oops

I am terrible at the accounting, read the Reconquista RG, it says so right in it!


----------



## Seeten

Speed of Thought and Up The Walls both seem flavorful, and, she's young, and rambunctious, I'd wanna misspend my youth running up walls and generally making mischeif too =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Speed of Thought and Up The Walls both seem flavorful, and, she's young, and rambunctious, I'd wanna misspend my youth running up walls and generally making mischeif too =)



 Well, I guess that's as good a reason as any to choose those feats 

Oh, and as per your edit on the other one, you are correct--your hit points are very low (may want to think about swapping a feat for Psionic Body, actually, which gives you 2 HP every time you get a Psifeat including itself)


----------



## Seeten

I thought about that, but if I do it, I'll be gimped if I go Ecomancer even worse, since I wont be taking more psi feats, and a feat for 4 hp, or even 6, is awful.

Speed of thought should let me get to places on the battle field where I cant be hit, though, and up the walls should let me run away really well, even when I'm an ecomancer =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I thought about that, but if I do it, I'll be gimped if I go Ecomancer even worse, since I wont be taking more psi feats, and a feat for 4 hp, or even 6, is awful.
> 
> Speed of thought should let me get to places on the battle field where I cant be hit, though, and up the walls should let me run away really well, even when I'm an ecomancer =)



I 'spose so   Well, there's always Improved Toughness


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You seem not to have given the full Int bonus to AC or to Insightful Strike.



The AC bonus is because I can't get more than my swashbuckler level.  The Insightful Strike is a goof.

Edit: Fixed.  Any comments on the language selection? Or is it generaly appropriate?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> The AC bonus is because I can't get more than my swashbuckler level.  The Insightful Strike is a goof.
> 
> Edit: Fixed.  Any comments on the language selection? Or is it generaly appropriate?



 ::nods:: You are correct about the AC bonus.  I'm not sure why I added that on when I noticed the Insightful Strike discrepancy, must not have been paying attention


----------



## Seeten

I could take Vigor, too, next level or so. That can be a lot of hp. And False Life.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I could take Vigor, too, next level or so. That can be a lot of hp. And False Life.



 'Strue for Vigor, I always take that at first level with my Telepaths.


----------



## Seeten

Alright, you know, I am gonna ditch forcescreen for vigor, just for safety sake.

I can already fly, and run real fast, I should be safe.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Alright, you know, I am gonna ditch forcescreen for vigor, just for safety sake.
> 
> I can already fly, and run real fast, I should be safe.



 I have a friend who was playing with a DM who was a nasty bastard who enjoyed killing his characters and then making him start a new one that was two levels lower than the lowest other PC in the party and 4 levels lower than most of them...so I built him a gnome psion and the DM could not kill it.  It involved Vigor, Full Plate, and a Tower Shield (nonproficient in both), plus Defensive Precognition.  The AC was like 35, though admittedly he had a net -10 to hit.


----------



## Seeten

I am wearing nada for armor, and dont even carry a weapon! Heh.

Inertial Armor + Vigor for me, I spose.

And charm...Alter Self up some beautiful dragon wings I admire so much, etc


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I am wearing nada for armor, and dont even carry a weapon! Heh.
> 
> Inertial Armor + Vigor for me, I spose.
> 
> And charm...Alter Self up some beautiful dragon wings I admire so much, etc



 Mojiin aren't the same type as you


----------



## Seeten

there must be a humanoid dragonwing haver around somewhere =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> there must be a humanoid dragonwing haver around somewhere =)



 Actually, none of the humanoid races in the Known Spheres have wings of any sort   There are some that have natural armour though, and some nice natural attacks


----------



## Seeten

WHAT?  All I can alter into is...+na and claws/bite? I am glad to learn this now =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> WHAT?  All I can alter into is...+na and claws/bite? I am glad to learn this now =)



 Well, you could have looked at those humanoid races


----------



## Seeten

Wait, what are nymphs, fey...oh no. Alright, swapping out alter self. =P


----------



## Seeten

well, I assumed it was like the MM, MM 2, MM 3, I am sure there are winged races in them...like, Avariel, and such


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> well, I assumed it was like the MM, MM 2, MM 3, I am sure there are winged races in them...like, Avariel, and such



 I don't think they ever put the Avariel into one of the MMs.  They've been pretty careful about an official humanoid with wings, as Alter Self is already powerful enough without making it trump the Fly spell completely


----------



## Seeten

Changed Alter Self to Invisibility, for better escaping


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Changed Alter Self to Invisibility, for better escaping



 Escaping is always fun 

I think you're in the intrigue game, so you may not need to worry about fighting as much as the level 6 characters in Viridian Plague do.


----------



## Seeten

Well, I have disguise self, to look like others, so no need for alter self, which means all alter could do is combat buff me? Heh, if I get into close combat I am totally doomed.

So, Invisibility will let me sneak around in intrigue, too and listen =)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Well, I have disguise self, to look like others, so no need for alter self, which means all alter could do is combat buff me? Heh, if I get into close combat I am totally doomed.
> 
> So, Invisibility will let me sneak around in intrigue, too and listen =)



 Aye, and for that it is strangely actualy better than Greater Invisibility.


----------



## Seeten

So, I really like the Dragonlord. Looks totally fun. Dunno what to do, far as Ecomancer goes, but we'll see as we get into it, I guess. =)


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Larakese:  do they have a bonus feat, skill point etc, for human,  are there any other benefits other than the stats detailed in the E-A?

Is the name of Yuriko alright?

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, same question but for a half-Larakese?  



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Larakese:  do they have a bonus feat, skill point etc, for human,  are there any other benefits other than the stats detailed in the E-A?


----------



## Keia

Rystil,

Some Martial Artist questions:  

Any armor proficiencies, weapon proficiencies, shield proficiencies?

Kiho feats from the D20 Rokugan system (Legend of the 5 Rings)?

Monk feats from the D20 Rokugan system?

Are there tattoo-ed monks?

Thanks,
Keia


----------



## Bront

Ok, here's Kirkesh's background and appearance.  I'll edit the main sheet in the earlier post to add it.  Comments appreciated.  It was definately fun to write though.

[sblock]
*Appearance:* 
Kirkesh has many forms, but they are almost always extremely attractive for whatever it is.  While Kirkesh tends to assume the form of a human male, he enjoys using his human female form from time to time, and will change into other races when he wants to remain less conspicuous.

His favorite human male form has short black hair, and piercing blue eyes.  Usually he is of an average size, with a well toned body and dressed fashionably, with clothes that accentuate his figure while retaining his mobility.

His favorite human female form has long red hair, often tied back or up, and lively green eyes.  She is usually taller and well perportioned with trim athletic figure.  Again, she is always dressed fashionably, with clothing that accentuates her figure while retaining her mobility.

Other forms are rare and vary.

*Background:* 
Kirkesh is probably best described as a good hearted hedonist.  Sure he sails the spheres on a whim, looking for the next good time.  Sure he rides the edge for the rush and experience.  Sure he’ll bed anyone that’s willing and able.  But behind the smooth personality, the thrill seeking, and the reckless libido, he’s got a good heart, and a soft spot for the plight of others.

Kirkesh was born on Eldiz, but managed to stow away to Rowain at an early age.  While inspired by the noble Champions, he always found ways around the self sacrifice.  Even when young, he had a nose for getting into trouble, and learned to use terrain and the city-scape to elude pursuers.  Combined with his attempted combat training, Kirkesh became the model swashbuckler, charming his way though life and into bedrooms across Rowain.  He had even made a small name for himself as the “Protector of the Night”, protecting innocent citizens (usually particularly attractive ones) from bandits wandering the city.

But Kirkesh knew there was more to life than just what was on Rowain.  New experiences to behold, new species to meet, strange mating rituals to learn and partake in.  So as soon as he could, he signed on to a spelljamming ship.  He took to the life of a sailor well, as it fit well with his swashbuckler motif and skills.  He took the time to learn new languages, so he could talk himself out of (or in some cases, into) trouble.  Occasionally he resumed his “Protector of the Night” shtick, but in general he would see the world, romance the inhabitants, and push the limits of his experience.  His only guide to his life has been that he refuses to do his thing knowingly at the expense of others.  While he is not always successful in this, it is one of the few codes he continues to struggle to live by, back from his days of admiration of the Knights.

Kirkesh took a great interest in Amaranthia, which seemed like the perfect place to experience all that he could.  He managed to make his way there, and spent several years floating around the planet, posing as several different species, experiencing the incredible pleasures of the planet.  There, there was little need for his “Protector of the Night” persona, and it gave him a smooth change of pace.  However, he is a wanderer at heart, and he eventually did leave the planet to travel the spheres again.

Kirkesh enjoys the freedom of his life and his race.  It’s allowed him to test his limits and enjoy pleasures that few other races could ever dream of.  He has earned a reputation in the spelljamming community as a competent and hard worker aboard a ship, and have never had a problem finding a ship to serve on when he’s ready to move on.
[/sblock]

Oh, and since Dolathi are aberations, do they get darkvision 60'?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Larakese:  do they have a bonus feat, skill point etc, for human,  are there any other benefits other than the stats detailed in the E-A?
> 
> Is the name of Yuriko alright?
> 
> Keia



 Larakese get a Guardian Ancestral Spirit and an Ancestral Weapon, but not any of the human business.  Yuriko is a good name.

BS, Sakura has become full-Nymph now, so she just gets the full Nymph abilities


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> Some Martial Artist questions:
> 
> Any armor proficiencies, weapon proficiencies, shield proficiencies?
> 
> Kiho feats from the D20 Rokugan system (Legend of the 5 Rings)?
> 
> Monk feats from the D20 Rokugan system?
> 
> Are there tattoo-ed monks?
> 
> Thanks,
> Keia



Martial Artists are proficient in light weapons and shields but they lose most of their abilities if they wear them. They are also proficient with all martial weapons and monk exotics too.

I don't have Legend of the Five Rings, but I will probably accept the feats--give them to me case-by-case.

Tatooed Monk is a prestige class right? So no.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, here's Kirkesh's background and appearance.  I'll edit the main sheet in the earlier post to add it.  Comments appreciated.  It was definately fun to write though.
> 
> [sblock]
> *Appearance:*
> Kirkesh has many forms, but they are almost always extremely attractive for whatever it is.  While Kirkesh tends to assume the form of a human male, he enjoys using his human female form from time to time, and will change into other races when he wants to remain less conspicuous.
> 
> His favorite human male form has short black hair, and piercing blue eyes.  Usually he is of an average size, with a well toned body and dressed fashionably, with clothes that accentuate his figure while retaining his mobility.
> 
> His favorite human female form has long red hair, often tied back or up, and lively green eyes.  She is usually taller and well perportioned with trim athletic figure.  Again, she is always dressed fashionably, with clothing that accentuates her figure while retaining her mobility.
> 
> Other forms are rare and vary.
> 
> *Background:*
> Kirkesh is probably best described as a good hearted hedonist.  Sure he sails the spheres on a whim, looking for the next good time.  Sure he rides the edge for the rush and experience.  Sure he’ll bed anyone that’s willing and able.  But behind the smooth personality, the thrill seeking, and the reckless libido, he’s got a good heart, and a soft spot for the plight of others.
> 
> Kirkesh was born on Eldiz, but managed to stow away to Rowain at an early age.  While inspired by the noble Champions, he always found ways around the self sacrifice.  Even when young, he had a nose for getting into trouble, and learned to use terrain and the city-scape to elude pursuers.  Combined with his attempted combat training, Kirkesh became the model swashbuckler, charming his way though life and into bedrooms across Rowain.  He had even made a small name for himself as the “Protector of the Night”, protecting innocent citizens (usually particularly attractive ones) from bandits wandering the city.
> 
> But Kirkesh knew there was more to life than just what was on Rowain.  New experiences to behold, new species to meet, strange mating rituals to learn and partake in.  So as soon as he could, he signed on to a spelljamming ship.  He took to the life of a sailor well, as it fit well with his swashbuckler motif and skills.  He took the time to learn new languages, so he could talk himself out of (or in some cases, into) trouble.  Occasionally he resumed his “Protector of the Night” shtick, but in general he would see the world, romance the inhabitants, and push the limits of his experience.  His only guide to his life has been that he refuses to do his thing knowingly at the expense of others.  While he is not always successful in this, it is one of the few codes he continues to struggle to live by, back from his days of admiration of the champions.
> 
> Kirkesh enjoys the freedom of his life and his race.  It’s allowed him to test his limits and enjoy pleasures that few other races could ever dream of.  He has earned a reputation in the spelljamming community as a competent and hard worker aboard a ship, and have never had a problem finding a ship to serve on when he’s ready to move on.
> [/sblock]
> 
> Oh, and since Dolathi are aberations, do they get darkvision 60'?



 Yes they have Darkvision, but only not when in an alternate form (and they always are so they always don't get it).


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes they have Darkvision, but only not when in an alternate form (and they always are so they always don't get it).



But I wana be an amorphious white blob!  

The background ok then?


----------



## Nephtys

unleashed said:
			
		

> Your economancer or dragonlord is in this game -- Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6 -- assuming you haven't found it yet.




"A Jungle Expedition...  "

Thanks.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Larakese get a Guardian Ancestral Spirit and an Ancestral Weapon, but not any of the human business.



Now you're just teasing me, giving me the names of the stuff but no details . . . of course I didn't ask for the details . . . silly me/bad me.  

Can I have the details on these racial abilities . . . thanks!  

Keia


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Now you're just teasing me, giving me the names of the stuff but no details . . . of course I didn't ask for the details . . . silly me/bad me.



I'm sure if you asked, you could get the save the Teletubbies from the Mutant Carebares adventure Rystil described.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> BS, Sakura has become full-Nymph now, so she just gets the full Nymph abilities




Sure...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> But I wana be an amorphious white blob!
> 
> The background ok then?



 That isn't their natural form, and even the gooey white humanoid form is not an aberration 

Background: Champions are Sacra so replace them with Knights.  If he knows Vaelysh and Conasian, he must have spend extensive time on Amaranthia (both are rather obscure), so might want to make mention of that.  Elsewise, good stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Now you're just teasing me, giving me the names of the stuff but no details . . . of course I didn't ask for the details . . . silly me/bad me.
> 
> Can I have the details on these racial abilities . . . thanks!
> 
> Keia



 the Guardian Spirit will sometimes appear on its own to provide advice, but usually it needs to be contacted via a ritual involving incense and a focus that belonged to or symbolises the spirit, in which case it can provide blessings or advice as well.

The Ancestral Weapon can be enhanced by a ceremony like the Samurai's Ancestral Daisho in Oriental Adventures.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> the Guardian Spirit will sometimes appear on its own to provide advice, but usually it needs to be contacted via a ritual involving incense and a focus that belonged to or symbolises the spirit, in which case it can provide blessings or advice as well.
> 
> The Ancestral Weapon can be enhanced by a ceremony like the Samurai's Ancestral Daisho in Oriental Adventures.




Sort of an ancestral spirit, guardian kind of thing.  Can I get Mushu? 

Gotcha!  Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Sort of an ancestral spirit, guardian kind of thing.  Can I get Mushu?
> 
> Gotcha!  Thanks!!
> Keia



 I guess you could get Mushu, but do you really want him?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That isn't their natural form, and even the gooey white humanoid form is not an aberration
> 
> Background: Champions are Sacra so replace them with Knights.  If he knows Vaelysh and Conasian, he must have spend extensive time on Amaranthia (both are rather obscure), so might want to make mention of that.  Elsewise, good stuff



Doh

My good on the Knight thing.  Sounded like good flavor, got the name confused.

I'll write in the Amaranthia stuff.  Seemed like the place a somewhat hedonistic swashbuckler would go to get his freak on experience and explore the culture.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh
> 
> My good on the Knight thing.  Sounded like good flavor, got the name confused.
> 
> I'll write in the Amaranthia stuff.  Seemed like the place a somewhat hedonistic swashbuckler would go to get his freak on experience and explore the culture.



 OK, cool


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> OK, cool



I think I may have to rearange his skills a bit to get him a few ranks in Knowledge: The Spheres (Fits, he's been all over).  I take it that's not a class skill for a swashbuckler?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I think I may have to rearange his skills a bit to get him a few ranks in Knowledge: The Spheres (Fits, he's been all over).  I take it that's not a class skill for a swashbuckler?



 It really should be, but I forgot to add it to anybody's list because its a new skill.  Anyone who has Knowledge(local) can add Knowledge(The Spheres) to their list as well, and anybody with Knowledge(arcana) can add Knowledge(Spelljamming).  Hurray!


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It really should be, but I forgot to add it to anybody's list because its a new skill.  Anyone who has Knowledge(local) can add Knowledge(The Spheres) to their list as well, and anybody with Knowledge(arcana) can add Knowledge(Spelljamming).  Hurray!




Cool, I'll make the appropriat tweeks tonight.

On a side note, when's the runemaiden coming up?  I know there's a list out there somewhere of what you have pending.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll make the appropriat tweeks tonight.
> 
> On a side note, when's the runemaiden coming up?  I know there's a list out there somewhere of what you have pending.



 Yeah, its going to be a bit because the list is fairly long, but worry not--D'oh!  That reminds me that I still need to finish Gladiator.  Curses!  They have so many cool variant abilities that its taking me forever


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Does anyone have the quick class summery list?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the quick class summery list?



 The whazzit?  You mean a list of the names of all the classes and their worlds?


----------



## Bront

I do (I Think), but I can't get at it here.  Drop me an e-mail, and I'll forward you the word file someone sent me with a lot of info in it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The whazzit?  You mean a list of the names of all the classes and their worlds?



No, no, I had to make a copy of that on my desktop a week ago... I'm talking about the list of classes with a one sentence description of each.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No, no, I had to make a copy of that on my desktop a week ago... I'm talking about the list of classes with a one sentence description of each.



 I'm not sure I actually ever did that all at once, but if someone actually compiled those, that'd be pretty cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I do (I Think), but I can't get at it here.  Drop me an e-mail, and I'll forward you the word file someone sent me with a lot of info in it.



Thanks.   Email sent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I actually ever did that all at once




Well it would go against your organization theory of mass chaos.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well it would go against your organization theory of mass chaos.



 Fools!  The second law of Thermodynamics says that Entropy shall always increase


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Fools!  The second law of Thermodynamics says that Entropy shall always increase



I once proved that it decreased actualy.  Of course that was because I had 2 variables reversed.  I wrote a page paper on it, it was quite interesting.  And apparently I did well, because I knew what I was talking about, just had the forumula screwed up.

Generaly, I'm more interested in flavor info on your worlds than stat info, though that helps give some light on the flavor.  Problem is that is usually more problomatic to type up.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I once proved that it decreased actualy.  Of course that was because I had 2 variables reversed.  I wrote a page paper on it, it was quite interesting.  And apparently I did well, because I knew what I was talking about, just had the forumula screwed up.
> 
> Generaly, I'm more interested in flavor info on your worlds than stat info, though that helps give some light on the flavor.  Problem is that is usually more problomatic to type up.



 Heehee!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Generaly, I'm more interested in flavor info on your worlds than stat info, though that helps give some light on the flavor.  Problem is that is usually more problomatic to type up.




Yeah, I just would like to have all the info a little easier to find...  Its in 4 threads now.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, I just would like to have all the info a little easier to find...  Its in 4 threads now.



I'd guess you have access to the search function to, which might help a bit.


----------



## unleashed

Okay, my compilation of Rystil's information has been added to the  Encyclopaedia Altanica thread on page 2, 2nd from the top. I'll try to keep it updated.   

It doesn't contain any info from the DT game thread, or anything recent from the DT OOC thread (assuming there's anything new there).


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Okay, my compilation of Rystil's information has been added to the  Encyclopaedia Altanica thread on page 2, 2nd from the top. I'll try to keep it updated.
> 
> It doesn't contain any info from the DT game thread, or anything recent from the DT OOC thread (assuming there's anything new there).



 Sweet, nice work!  Gladiator will be up there super-soon!


----------



## Bront

BS, that was the sheet I was going to e-mail you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, that was the sheet I was going to e-mail you.




I take it I'm not getting an email from you now, huh? 

unleashed, that was awesomely done.


----------



## unleashed

Thank you one and all for your praise.   

It's also a bit neater and better sorted than the one I initially sent Bront and Keia.


----------



## Cathoi

:cough: planeswalker, when you have time :cough:


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey, Gladiator is finally up!  I hope the awesome coolness of Gladiator makes it worth the wait


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, Gladiator is finally up!  I hope the awesome coolness of Gladiator makes it worth the wait




Thanks!  Working on M'ress right now.  Should be sleeping. . . . 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Working on M'ress right now.  Should be sleeping. . . .
> 
> Keia



 Cool!  Hope the Gladiator was as cool as you were expecting after I took so long to actually deliver


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool!  Hope the Gladiator was as cool as you were expecting after I took so long to actually deliver




What game is Keia's Gladiator in?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> What game is Keia's Gladiator in?



 I believe that M'ress the Feldori Gladiator is in Viridian Plague with the Nymph and Tralg.  Or at least I tried to put all the Feldori in that game.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I believe that M'ress the Feldori Gladiator is in Viridian Plague with the Nymph and Tralg.  Or at least I tried to put all the Feldori in that game.



Ahh, cool.  I don't want to step on toes so I think I'll pass on the Gladiator...  Plus it would be so hard to pull off as it gives me no dump stat.  (not that I believe in them.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh, cool.  I don't want to step on toes so I think I'll pass on the Gladiator...  Plus it would be so hard to pull off as it gives me no dump stat.  (not that I believe in them.)



 Okey dokey!  Add deadly-but-beautiful Gladiator Nymph to the concept waitlist then?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey!  Add deadly-but-beautiful Gladiator Nymph to the concept waitlist then?




Yeah, the Tralg is a poor choice it seems.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, the Tralg is a poor choice it seems.



 Nah, I think its a good choice--you have some really neat stuff worked out for Pleione and her big buddy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nah, I think its a good choice--you have some really neat stuff worked out for Pleione and her big buddy



Stuff he could still do without the class... but to be honest the first few levels wouldn't really hinder him at all.  Better hitpoints, alot better will save, skill points not hindered to badly... :\ 

Does the Battle's Euphoria last based upon his current charisma modifier, including the bonus from Battle’s Euphoria, or his base charisma before the euphoria takes over him?

What about raging and Battle Euphoria at the same time?  Does he become fatigued as soon as euphoria ends or does it last till the rage ends?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Stuff he could still do without the class... but to be honest the first few levels wouldn't really hinder him at all.  Better hitpoints, alot better will save, skill points not hindered to badly... :\
> 
> Does the Battle's Euphoria last based upon his current charisma modifier, including the bonus from Battle’s Euphoria, or his base charisma before the euphoria takes over him?
> 
> What about raging and Battle Euphoria at the same time?  Does he become fatigued as soon as euphoria ends or does it last till the rage ends?



 Battle Euphoria lasts based on the new Charisma mod including the bonus from Euphoria.  Raging ignores fatigue, so if you use Rage and Euphoria at once, you would completely ignore adverse effects until both of them ended, but then you'd be exhausted.  

Also, I doubt you're stepping on any toes by multiclassing a few levels in Gladiator.  I mean, a Tralg/Gladiator/Raider is very very different than a Feldori Gladiator


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Battle Euphoria lasts based on the new Charisma mod including the bonus from Euphoria.




Hmmm, and I would have the feats I wanted and well Pleione's Blossoming Beauty could even make Euphoria scary.  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Raging ignores fatigue, so if you use Rage and Euphoria at once, you would completely ignore adverse effects until both of them ended, but then you'd be exhausted.




Yeah but I got to imagine that everything would be dead...  So it soundn't be an issue.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Also, I doubt you're stepping on any toes by multiclassing a few levels in Gladiator.  I mean, a Tralg/Gladiator/Raider is very very different than a Feldori Gladiator




Maybe, that might be true but I would rather have Keia's blessing if we are in the same game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Hmmm, and I would have the feats I wanted and well Pleione's Blossoming Beauty could even make Euphoria scary.




Heehee, I totally forgot about that!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I totally forgot about that!




How could you forget about her hanging flowers on him in bunches to make him pretty? 

Honest with it and the +4 from the Battle's Euphoria his 6 charisma would be a 14.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How could you forget about her hanging flowers on him in bunches to make him pretty?
> 
> Honest with it and the +4 from the Battle's Euphoria his 6 charisma would be a 14.



 Hey, that's a lot!----For a Tralg


----------



## Bront

Ok, fixed the background and added the knowledge skill.  He's not quite as bouncy as he was before (He could do a 10 foot broad jump while standing even if he rolled a 1, LOL), but he's probably set up a bit better than before, and I think a bit more well rounded.

I'm realy looking forward to playing him.  Hopefully I can get in.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, fixed the background and added the knowledge skill.  He's not quite as bouncy as he was before (He could do a 10 foot broad jump while standing even if he rolled a 1, LOL), but he's probably set up a bit better than before, and I think a bit more well rounded.
> 
> I'm realy looking forward to playing him.  Hopefully I can get in.



 Cool, we'll see what happens


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, that's a lot!----For a Tralg




Well, if Keia doesn't object I will probably swap his Wisdom with his charisma... making it a 8 instead of a 6.  Not sure if I like that though.  

Question for you...  Since we are looking at monk here, though highly modified, can he take a feat he doesn't meat the requirements for if he takes it at the same level its offered to a monk?  (Improve Grapple)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Shouldn't the gladiator have Illiteracy?  It doesn’t seem like a concept that would really benefit from the removal of that hindrance.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Shouldn't the gladiator have Illiteracy?  It doesn’t seem like a concept that would really benefit from the removal of that hindrance.



 Yes, it should.  I forgot to add that in.  Good catch!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, and if the Gladiator picks any Monk bonus feats for her feats, she does not have to qualify for them


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and if the Gladiator picks any Monk bonus feats for her feats, she does not have to qualify for them



The same for the martial artist correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The same for the martial artist correct?



 Aye


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, if Keia doesn't object I will probably swap his Wisdom with his charisma... making it a 8 instead of a 6.  Not sure if I like that though.



No worries, BS . . . no worries.

Keia


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I take it I'm not getting an email from you now, huh?
> 
> unleashed, that was awesomely done.



I sent it to you anyway, just because


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> No worries, BS . . . no worries.




Keia, are you truly sure you don't mind?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I sent it to you anyway, just because



I saw that.   Thanks.


----------



## sophist

May I ask for Sage again?


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> May I ask for Sage again?



 Sure   Sage is one of my next ones on my list.  I think the next four are Bladesinger, Planeswalker, Sage, and Troubadour, though I forget the order.


----------



## sophist

Fine, thx.

I'll make my character as soon as I see the class. Looking forward to it.

BTW, is your universe organized in a traditional spelljammer structure, i.e. multiple prime material planes and crystal spheres, or more like space, i.e. star systems very far from each other (like say traveller)?


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Fine, thx.
> 
> I'll make my character as soon as I see the class. Looking forward to it.
> 
> BTW, is your universe organized in a traditional spelljammer structure, i.e. multiple prime material planes and crystal spheres, or more like space, i.e. star systems very far from each other (like say traveller)?



 It is organised kinda like Spelljammer (even with Phlogiston, Mmmm), although the Crystal Spheres do not each hold a separate Prime Material plane but are rather all part of one big Material plane, of which there are parallel alternate universes that are rarely accessed by bizarre magical effects.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Keia, are you truly sure you don't mind?




E-mail replied to.  

If there's an issue, I can always come up with another class.  Gladiator's a tough class without the stats to fully take advantage of it.  Rystil, ya did a good job!

Keia


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is organised kinda like Spelljammer (even with Phlogiston, Mmmm), although the Crystal Spheres do not each hold a separate Prime Material plane but are rather all part of one big Material plane, of which there are parallel alternate universes that are rarely accessed by bizarre magical effects.



[sblock]Ooh, does this mean we get to deal with flying Carebears killing all the Teletubbies? Fun Fun Fun[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> E-mail replied to.
> 
> If there's an issue, I can always come up with another class.  Gladiator's a tough class without the stats to fully take advantage of it.  Rystil, ya did a good job!
> 
> Keia



 Thanks Keia !


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ooh, does this mean we get to deal with flying Carebears killing all the Teletubbies? Fun Fun Fun



Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone--they don't have Knowledge(Spelljamming), all of them just have Knowledge(The Spheres) instead because only people with Knowledge(Arcana) on their list can get Knowledge(Spelljamming) 

Well, I guess a few of them have it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone--they don't have Knowledge(Spelljamming), all of them just have Knowledge(The Spheres) instead because only people with Knowledge(Arcana) on their list can get Knowledge(Spelljamming)
> 
> Well, I guess a few of them have it




Ok, I sblocked it.  I would hope as a serious spelljammer crewmember, I might know about that, even if I don't know why.  I would hope profession: Spelljammer would cover that knowledge at the very least


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, I sblocked it.  I would hope as a serious spelljammer crewmember, I might know about that, even if I don't know why.  I would hope profession: Spelljammer would cover that knowledge at the very least



 Well you might know not to do certain things in certain places


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well you might know not to do certain things in certain places



I realy should try to dig up what I can for spelljammer.  I have a bad feeling I auctioned it off at Gen Con a few years back.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I realy should try to dig up what I can for spelljammer.  I have a bad feeling I auctioned it off at Gen Con a few years back.



 I have a bunch, but they won't really help you that much--I've changed a lot


----------



## Bront

They'll help with a bit of flavor and the general "Oh, that's right" aspect of things.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> They'll help with a bit of flavor and the general "Oh, that's right" aspect of things.



 That could well be true 

Just don't expect to find the 'Rock of Bral' floating around there or something


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hey does anyone know where the size penalties/bonus one gets at different sizes is?


----------



## Bront

What ones are you talking about?

large gets -4 to hide, -1 to ac and attack, but +4 to grapple, trip, and disarm.  You also get double carying capacity, but armor and weapons are double the weight and cost, and some items cost double and weigh 4 times as much (Same ones that are 1/4 for small).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> What ones are you talking about?
> 
> large gets -4 to hide, -1 to ac and attack, but +4 to grapple, trip, and disarm.  You also get double carying capacity, but armor and weapons are double the weight and cost, and some items cost double and weigh 4 times as much (Same ones that are 1/4 for small).




+4 on intimidate...  Am I missing anything else?


----------



## Bront

No, that's about all I can think of.

The +4 are all per size catagory you are larger than your opponent, so they don't help vs someone of the same size.

Never knew the intimidate one.  Of couse the last character I had who used intimidate regularly got bonuses for such modifiers as being on fire, jumping 15 feet, and cleaving 2 opponents in one swing.  He was fun.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Never knew the intimidate one.




Yeah, its a good thing to have considering that he's got a charisma of 6...   at least he has a +4 for medium sized creatures. (That includes his two of 35 skill points.  )


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, its a good thing to have considering that he's got a charisma of 6...   at least he has a +4 for medium sized creatures. (That includes his two of 35 skill points.  )



Go for other modifiers then.  Light yourself on fire  .  Get Leyed  . Get Bluff   .  Get the Persuasive feat  :\ .

Ok, maybe you're screwed.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe you're screwed.




I'm hoping people just realize he's more intimidating that his intimidate skill would suggest.  

Or to steal a like from Bill Bixby, "you won’t like me when I'm angry."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA; hey does all of this Fast Movement stack? (and just to make sure that's from the Barbarian, yes?)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA; hey does all of this Fast Movement stack? (and just to make sure that's from the Barbarian, yes?)



 It all stacks.  And remember you get a bonus to Jump based on Fast Movement


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And remember you get a bonus to Jump based on Fast Movement



I do?  where does it talk about this?


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm hoping people just realize he's more intimidating that his intimidate skill would suggest.
> 
> Or to steal a like from Bill Bixby, "you won’t like me when I'm angry."



I've always been a big fan of circumstance bonuses under the right conditions, and have used intimidate a bit more liberaly than the RAW.  A raging barb should get a free intimidate check occasionaly (Especialy the flaming, leaping, cleaving one I described earlier, it was a lot of fun).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do?  where does it talk about this?



 In the Jump skill: +4 per 10 feet of movement about 30 

(I missed this until I made a monster for Eyros with 60 foot movement and had to use the rule )


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I do?  where does it talk about this?



You get +4 per 10' of move above 30'.  (It's fun, I love my jump score)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I've always been a big fan of circumstance bonuses under the right conditions, and have used intimidate a bit more liberaly than the RAW.  A raging barb should get a free intimidate check occasionaly (Especialy the flaming, leaping, cleaving one I described earlier, it was a lot of fun).



 I give a bonus for raging barbarians who take the intimidating rage feat.  Otherwise, I will still factor the ragingness into NPC decisions, but I won't let it help the PC force them into taking mechanical penalties in combat like being Shaken--they'll just maybe be more likely to decide upon a retreat.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I give a bonus for raging barbarians who take the intimidating rage feat.  Otherwise, I will still factor the ragingness into NPC decisions, but I won't let it help the PC force them into taking mechanical penalties in combat like being Shaken--they'll just maybe be more likely to decide upon a retreat.



I used to get people to retreat, which I felt was a good or better use of the skill than causing a single individual to be shaken.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> In the Jump skill: +4 per 10 feet of movement about 30




Oh well that would give him a +20 on his jump check.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I used to get people to retreat, which I felt was a good or better use of the skill than causing a single individual to be shaken.



 Well, it depends...if the raging barbarian forces a tactical retreat, that could just mean that they are going to come back when he is fatigued


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well that would give him a +20 on his jump check.



 How so?  I only see +30 Fast Movement


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How so?  I only see +30 Fast Movement



Right, which gives him a +12 but Jump is still a strength-based skill.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh well that would give him a +20 on his jump check.



Wow, that's about as good as mine was till I took a few points out of it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Right, which gives him a +12 but Jump is still a strength-based skill.



 Aye, that's right, I was just afraid you had gotten it all from Fast Movement somehow


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, that's about as good as mine was till I took a few points out of it.




Well, I guess I could put a point into it. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Aye, that's right, I was just afraid you had gotten it all from Fast Movement somehow




No but I have a feeling he's due +4 more points...  Isn't the base movement of a large character 10 feet and not 30 feet?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well, I guess I could put a point into it.
> 
> 
> 
> No but I have a feeling he's due +4 more points...  Isn't the base movement of a large character 10 feet and not 30 feet?



 No, not all of them are like that, Tralg still have 30 foot movement speed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No, not all of them are like that, Tralg still have 30 foot movement speed




Really?  That would mean that their very slow for there size...   (Table 5-2 Typical Speeds pg. 298 MM 3.5)

Is that how you see them?  Even ogres are list as being normal spead for the size and have 40 ft base movement.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Really?  That would mean that their very slow for there size...   (Table 5-2 Typical Speeds pg. 298 MM 3.5)
> 
> Is that how you see them?  Even ogres are list as being normal spead for the size and have 40 ft base movement.



 They are a bit slow, but not too slow, really.  A bunch of size Large races have movement 30, and I figured the faster Tralgs will be Raiders, and so they'll have the Fast Movement


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Works for me...  Though hopefully the ogres won't mock his slowness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Works for me...  Though hopefully the ogres won't mock his slowness.



 Heehee, I'm sure that if they do, he will show them who's really the master with his 60 foot move speed


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, I'm sure that if they do, he will show them who's really the master with his 60 foot move speed




and his battle axe...  though I'm giving serious thought of going with a great axe instead.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> and his battle axe...  though I'm giving serious thought of going with a great axe instead.



 Size Large Greataxes do 3d6 damage base...Ouch!!!!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Size Large Greataxes do 3d6 damage base...Ouch!!!!




Yeah, which is very, very, tempting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

I guess I should mention for Keia and Dr.Zombie's benefit that Gladiators can use their Monk abilities in Light Armour and they can Flurry with any martial weapon that they give proficiency


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I guess I should mention for Keia and Dr.Zombie's benefit that Gladiators can use their Monk abilities in Light Armour and they can Flurry with any martial weapon that they give proficiency



That just seems... wrong.  Especialy when I need to get nekkid for canny defense.

Please don't hurt me gladiators.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That just seems... wrong.  Especialy when I need to get nekkid for canny defense.
> 
> Please don't hurt me gladiators.



 Well, the key is that they don't have very many monk abilities left anymore   If you check, I eliminated like 90% of the Monk stuff and replaced it with new things. 

The only thing the Gladiator does not get in armour is the small Monklike AC bonus for being unarmoured (they don't get Wisdom to AC no matter what)


----------



## Bront

Cool.

Besides, nekkid swashbuckling is the way to go!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> That just seems... wrong.  Especialy when I need to get nekkid for canny defense.




I hope you have at least a towel to wear... 

RA, are you sure about that...  It seems rather powerful...  but I guess we can always address it later if need be. 

(As long as I can flurry unarmed in light armor I'm happy.)


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The only thing the Gladiator does not get in armour is the small Monklike AC bonus for being unarmoured (they don't get Wisdom to AC no matter what)



Huh?  I guess I missed that . . . I had a high wisdom for the bonus to AC, ah well.  Suppose I can move some stats around after all.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Huh?  I guess I missed that . . . I had a high wisdom for the bonus to AC, ah well.  Suppose I can move some stats around after all.
> 
> Keia



 No worries, but if you compare Gladiator to Martial Artist, the Martial Artist gets the Wisdom to AC spelled out at level 1 

I see the Gladiator more as a lightly armoured fighter who does her bit of wrestling in the arena but is not into the martial arts so much


----------



## Keia

But they get flurry and unarmed strike which threw me off.  

Don't get me wrong, I can make use of not having it - especially with some of the light materials they have there.  Move my Wis 16 to either Cha or Int, both have advantages.

With two gladiators in the game I was looking at perhaps taking a level of something else to start to reflect more time spent on my homeworld instead of being captured as a kitten.  I was looking for a hunter/jungle tracker or healer type (if I keep my wisdom where it is). Hunter/tracker more.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> With two gladiators in the game I was looking at perhaps taking a level of something else to start to reflect more time spent on my homeworld instead of being captured as a kitten.




My character only had a few levels of gladiator... (3 to be exact) and I didn't want to make you change your character.  

I can pick berserker instead... I went gladiator cause it showed a definite different from his time before, during, and after his stay in the gladiator pits...  I could do the same with berserker but I avoided it cause I didn't want to see any PC inflicted TPK.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, what sort of materials are their to lighten the Armor Check Penalty of armor and also to make it lighter weight/type?

Secondly do you have an exotic gladiator armor?


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My character only had a few levels of gladiator... (3 to be exact) and I didn't want to make you change your character.




I'm cool with you being a gladiator, BS.  Really.  Plus, if it gets me an in with the big guy,  I'm for that as well.  You know, the gladiators stick together outside the arena, help their own, that sort of thing!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> But they get flurry and unarmed strike which threw me off.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I can make use of not having it - especially with some of the light materials they have there.  Move my Wis 16 to either Cha or Int, both have advantages.
> 
> With two gladiators in the game I was looking at perhaps taking a level of something else to start to reflect more time spent on my homeworld instead of being captured as a kitten.  I was looking for a hunter/jungle tracker or healer type (if I keep my wisdom where it is). Hunter/tracker more.
> 
> Keia



 No that's cool.  My bad, I didn't explain it well enough 

A hunter/healer/nature class that's good is Animist, if you like, although you can most definitely stick with Gladiator if you like--single-classing would give you Advancing Blows and close to getting Damage Reduction


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, what sort of materials are their to lighten the Armor Check Penalty of armor and also to make it lighter weight/type?
> 
> Secondly do you have an exotic gladiator armor?



 I didn't say it, but Rowaini Quicksteel does make the Armour count as a category lighter--and of course it lowers ACP


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A hunter/healer/nature class that's good is Animist, if you like, although you can most definitely stick with Gladiator if you like--single-classing would give you Advancing Blows and close to getting Damage Reduction



If we're starting at 6th, then I'll have advancing blow already, and only be sacrificing the 6th level bonus feat to have some ties to my home . . . probably worth the effort - if you don't mind.  Add Animist to the list of classes . . . some day (sniff) 

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I'm cool with you being a gladiator, BS.  Really.  Plus, if it gets me an in with the big guy,  I'm for that as well.  You know, the gladiators stick together outside the arena, help their own, that sort of thing!




I could see that I guess, though his loyalties will always lie with protecting Pleione, an Anthousa maiden whom he rescued when he escaped. 

(He might even had broken free to rescue her, I’m not sure yet.  I’m leaning towards this though.)  

I do like seeing another class besides gladiator.  It makes the character more human/sympatric.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I didn't say it, but Rowaini Quicksteel does make the Armour count as a category lighter--and of course it lowers ACP




Could I have the mechanics for this? 

and no exotic gladiator armor huh?


----------



## Keia

yeah, gives me something to do, other than be "the best at what I do".  What's that, big guy, yeah, I meant second best.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> If we're starting at 6th, then I'll have advancing blow already, and only be sacrificing the 6th level bonus feat to have some ties to my home . . . probably worth the effort - if you don't mind.  Add Animist to the list of classes . . . some day (sniff)
> 
> Keia



 Hmm...true, you're right , and I think Animist might be a fun combination 

Consider it added


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could I have the mechanics for this?
> 
> and no exotic gladiator armor huh?



 According to "Rystal Arden's Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting" :

Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount (though cheaper from you if you get it from your mother, though I'm not sure why exactly she'd give you a suit of armour of something), and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> yeah, gives me something to do, other than be "the best at what I do".  What's that, big guy, yeah, I meant second best.
> 
> Keia





> What's that, big guy, yeah, I meant second best.




I see...lull him into a false sense of security and then strike


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> According to "Rystal Arden's Neospelljamming Gestalt Setting" :
> 
> Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount (though cheaper from you if you get it from your mother, though I'm not sure why exactly she'd give you a suit of armour of something), and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected




Same ammount as what?   

I'm guessing Mithril


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> yeah, gives me something to do, other than be "the best at what I do".  What's that, big guy, yeah, I meant second best.




Well I did walk away from the Berserker out of honest concerns about killing most of the party during a rage with no bad guys around. 

So yeah second best isn't too bad. 

Oh and speaking of big guys.  I got him at 8'4" and 432 lbs.  Since I couldn't find a height weight table I took Shaq's height and weight.  Figured out how much he would weigh if he was 8'4 and then added 60 pounds for muscle.

Oh if your wondering why I took Shaq, well its mainly cause he was a big guy who I thought would have base speed of 30 and not 40.


----------



## Bront

I think Goliaths are base 30, probably a good chart reference.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh if your wondering why I took Shaq, well its mainly cause he was a big guy who I thought would have base speed of 30 and not 40.




Well they do call him the Deisel, not the jet fuel or something like that.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> I think Goliaths are base 30, probably a good chart reference.




Good call!


----------



## Bront

Keia said:
			
		

> Good call!



Speeking of that, any hight/weight charts for the other races?  Or just guess?

Of course, for a Dolathi, it's never exact...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Same ammount as what?
> 
> I'm guessing Mithril



 I think it costs maybe 1.5x Mithril for Rowaini and 3 times that much anywhere else--if I even allow that place to have it at all


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I think Goliaths are base 30, probably a good chart reference.




Yes of course they are, they are still medium sized creatures after all.  

and their height chart isn’t good of a reference.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I did walk away from the Berserker out of honest concerns about killing most of the party during a rage with no bad guys around.
> 
> So yeah second best isn't too bad.
> 
> Oh and speaking of big guys.  I got him at 8'4" and 432 lbs.  Since I couldn't find a height weight table I took Shaq's height and weight.  Figured out how much he would weigh if he was 8'4 and then added 60 pounds for muscle.
> 
> Oh if your wondering why I took Shaq, well its mainly cause he was a big guy who I thought would have base speed of 30 and not 40.



 You picked a weight that's a bit too light for Size Large and very small for it too--Large typically ranges from 8 to 16 feet tall and 500 to 4000 pounds.

You said your Tralg was somewhat big for a Tralg, right?  Then he might be verging on 10 feet tall, (maybe 9' 9''?) and weigh in at maybe around 800 pounds


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, exotic gladiator armor? Yay or nay on there existence?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Speeking of that, any hight/weight charts for the other races?  Or just guess?
> 
> Of course, for a Dolathi, it's never exact...



 I do have some good approximations for each race, if you ask for one specifically I can give it for you


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes of course they are, they are still medium sized creatures after all.
> 
> and their height chart isn’t good of a reference.



Doh, I thought they were large for some reason.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, exotic gladiator armor? Yay or nay on there existence?



 There is a list of Praetorian armour materials, but Gladiators themselves do not have their own armour that nobody else gets, no.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You picked a weight that's a bit too light for Size Large and very small for it too--Large typically ranges from 8 to 16 feet tall and 500 to 4000 pounds.




Well I can only go with what is given to me...  I figured they where closer to 8 than 16. 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You said your Tralg was somewhat big for a Tralg, right?  Then he might be verging on 10 feet tall, (maybe 9' 9''?) and weigh in at maybe around 800 pounds




I’ll consider it.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I thought they were large for some reason.




Me too!  Oh, the shame!  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well I can only go with what is given to me...  I figured they where closer to 8 than 16.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll consider it.



 Oh, you were quite right that they are closer to 8 than 16, and a height barely around 8 feet is certainly a possibility for a scrawny Tralg.  But Shaq is very tall and narrow with his 8 feet compared to a Tralg, which is much wider, hulking, and more muscular like an Ogre or Troll, so it would still weigh in a bit more


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Me too!  Oh, the shame!
> 
> Keia



 It has the Powerful Build ability, so it sometimes counts as Large.  Does that make it less shameful?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Doh, I thought they were large for some reason.



They can use large weapons like normal weapons.


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It has the Powerful Build ability, so it sometimes counts as Large.  Does that make it less shameful?



Yay only 1/2 the shame of regular mistakes!  Oh, the wonderment of it all!  

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> There is a list of Praetorian armour materials, but Gladiators themselves do not have their own armour that nobody else gets, no.




Oh, okay, I just figured that since gladiators are meant to bleed, not to mentioned entertain, that who ever owned Keia's kitten would have tossed her out in something to exposed the most flesh.... err fur available while at least protecting some of his investment.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, I just figured that since gladiators are meant to bleed, not to mentioned entertain, that who ever owned Keia's kitten would have tossed her out in something to exposed the most flesh.... err fur available while at least protecting some of his investment.



 Oh, I see, some sort of Chainmail Bikini equivalent (except something actually believable)...interesting.  I think that would work.  Let me whip something up if Keia is interested


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, okay, I just figured that since gladiators are meant to bleed, not to mentioned entertain, that who ever owned Keia's kitten would have tossed her out in something to exposed the most flesh.... err fur available while at least protecting some of his investment.



Ahh, you wanted special Erotic Gladitorial Armor....


----------



## Keia

Sure, why not!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Ahh, you wanted special Erotic Gladitorial Armor....



No gladiators truly wore piecemeal armor...  They use to have it in 2nd edition but they got rid of it for 3rd edition.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, I see, some sort of Chainmail Bikini equivalent (except something actually believable)...interesting.  I think that would work.  Let me whip something up if Keia is interested



I'm suprised your Amaranthian's haven't come up with something like that.  Sounds like it'd fit a few of those classes and races.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No gladiators truly wore piecemeal armor...  They use to have it in 2nd edition but they got rid of it for 3rd edition.



Yeah, it was implimented in Darksun and the Complete Fighter.  Never was a big fan of it.  Basicly, Breast Plate is piecemeal Platemail.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I'm suprised your Amaranthian's haven't come up with something like that.  Sounds like it'd fit a few of those classes and races.



 You'll understand if the Sidhe are a bit leery of metal   Only Cold Iron does that damage, but they do not like metal armour of any sort.  They prefer those armour-providing Shimmersilk dresses of theirs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'll understand if the Sidhe are a bit leery of metal   Only Cold Iron does that damage, but they do not like metal armour of any sort.  They prefer those armour-providing Shimmersilk dresses of theirs




Don't believe him... Its all about the style and sleek curves and not the irregular curves that other races seem to favor in their armor...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Yay, Bladesinger is up!


----------



## Nephtys

I have a few ideas for some new custom spells/powers for the Dragonlord class, mostly spells that use the life-sucking ability of the class in new and interesting ways. Is there a chance that, if the spells were properly balanced, I could use them for my character?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I have a few ideas for some new custom spells/powers for the Dragonlord class, mostly spells that use the life-sucking ability of the class in new and interesting ways. Is there a chance that, if the spells were properly balanced, I could use them for my character?



 Yes, that would be allowable, but remember: people don't like their greenery being life-drained


----------



## Rystil Arden

Rystil 1: Hey look what's posted Rystil 2.

Rystil 2: Could it be the Planeswalker, at this hour?

Rystil 1: Why yes, yes it could.  Think I'll finish another class today and finally get ahead of schedule.

Rystil 2: No, Rystil 1, you are a lazy bastard at heart.  I highly doubt it.  If you weren't so lazy, you'd be done by now.  You're a pretty lackadaisical GM.

Rystil 1: Now, Rystil 2, you know that's not fair.  I even did some GMing work for Destiny's Tears in the middle of playing a face-to-face game.

Rystill 2: You still haven't convinced me.  Besides, you have two versions of yourself talking to each other in this post.  This is a clear sign that you are mentally disturbed.


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yay, Bladesinger is up!




Yay. I can start working on my Harmonian Bladesinger now. ... Now I just have to look up what level he is


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil 1: Hey look what's posted Rystil 2.
> 
> Rystil 2: Could it be the Planeswalker, at this hour?
> 
> Rystil 1: Why yes, yes it could.  Think I'll finish another class today and finally get ahead of schedule.
> 
> Rystil 2: No, Rystil 1, you are a lazy bastard at heart.  I highly doubt it.  If you weren't so lazy, you'd be done by now.  You're a pretty lackadaisical GM.
> 
> Rystil 1: Now, Rystil 2, you know that's not fair.  I even did some GMing work for Destiny's Tears in the middle of playing a face-to-face game.
> 
> Rystill 2: You still haven't convinced me.  Besides, you have two versions of yourself talking to each other in this post.  This is a clear sign that you are mentally disturbed.



You know, you can accoplish more with Split Mind if you don't bicker with yourself.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Yay. I can start working on my Harmonian Bladesinger now. ... Now I just have to look up what level he is



 Level 3 in Diplomatic Immunity


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You know, you can accoplish more with Split Mind if you don't bicker with yourself.



 Rystil 1 and Rystil 2 at the Same Time: I know that!  Tell that to him!

Rystil 1: Oh and its Schism, not Split Mind.

Rystil 2: Indubitably, I agree with you.

Rystil 1: Really?  Well then let's agree to disagree with Bront together.

Rystil 2: Agree with you?  Never!

Rystil 1: You're just a Schismed Mind anyway.  You can only take purely mental actions.  What can you do to me?

Rystil 2: Something so awful that it will drive you mad!  ::Begins to hum 'The Song that Never Ends' over and over again::

Rystil 1: Noooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Cathoi

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Rystil 1: Hey look what's posted Rystil 2.
> 
> Rystil 2: Could it be the Planeswalker, at this hour?
> 
> Rystil 1: Why yes, yes it could. Think I'll finish another class today and finally get ahead of schedule.
> 
> Rystil 2: No, Rystil 1, you are a lazy bastard at heart. I highly doubt it. If you weren't so lazy, you'd be done by now. You're a pretty lackadaisical GM.
> 
> Rystil 1: Now, Rystil 2, you know that's not fair. I even did some GMing work for Destiny's Tears in the middle of playing a face-to-face game.
> 
> Rystill 2: You still haven't convinced me. Besides, you have two versions of yourself talking to each other in this post. This is a clear sign that you are mentally disturbed.




Rys...you scare me a little, but in a good way   Thanks, my character will be up shortly (relatively  )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Rys...you scare me a little, but in a good way   Thanks, my character will be up shortly (relatively  )



 Cool, hope you like the class


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, Sakura...  You suggested that she pick up an Amulet of Mighty First yet she can't offered that at 3rd level so is she supposed to be fourth level?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, Sakura...  You suggested that she pick up an Amulet of Mighty First yet she can't offered that at 3rd level so is she supposed to be fourth level?



 I think you may have given her the wrong amount of money 

You can't just use the DMG charts for this, y'know.

I mean, Molpe had enough to buy several things that would bust the bank of a normal DMG 2nd level character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think you may have given her the wrong amount of money




2,700  3rd level correct?



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You can't just use the DMG charts for this, y'know.




Right...  Amulet of Mighty First +1 is 6000 gp 25% off, not that it matters cause she needs more than 50% discount, is 4500 gp.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I mean, Molpe had enough to buy several things that would bust the bank of a normal DMG 2nd level character.




True enough, but neither her nor Sakura have enough in this case, if I have her at the right level that is.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> 2,700  3rd level correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Right...  Amulet of Mighty First +1 is 6000 gp 25% off, not that it matters cause she needs more than 50% discount, is 4500 gp.
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, but neither her nor Sakura have enough in this case, if I have her at the right level that is.



 Wow, I had no idea the Amulet of Mighty Fists costs that much.  Must be a slot affinity problem for putting it in the wrong slot then, I'd imagine.  Try reslotting it to something like bracers and reducing the price to 4000 (then 3000 with the Amaranthian discount).  Considering that Molpe had 2500 Gold at level 2, ya I'd say 2700 might not be enough for Sakura.  Try 5000 for all the people in the Amaranthian game


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Try 5000 for all the people in the Amaranthian game




Yay!  and that's right they don't have real money...  Just favors.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!  and that's right they don't have real money...  Just favors.



 Favours are actually pretty darn useful if you are playing an All-Amaranthian game


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oh, by the way, even for 3000 gold, I still rescind my suggestion to buy an Amulet of Mighty Fists.  After all, the Stat +2 items are the same price, and they are better


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Favours are actually pretty darn useful if you are playing an All-Amaranthian game



Oh Well yeah and I have no issues with it being cheaper in the bracers... 

How much would a +2 mighty fist be then?  (It's normal 24K)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh Well yeah and I have no issues with it being cheaper in the bracers...
> 
> How much would a +2 mighty fist be then?  (It's normal 24K)



 24K * 2/3 for fixing affinity = 16K * 3/4 for Amaranthia = 12K.

By the way, since 2/3 * 3/4 = 1/2, you can figure out any of the Amulets of Mighty Fists factoring in the Amaranthian discount by just dividing by 2.  This will not work for any other item though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> 24K * 2/3 for fixing affinity = 16K * 3/4 for Amaranthia = 12K.




Not as far out of her price range as I thought it would be.  

Oh does Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dressed/Shifts count as true armor for affecting monk abilities like flurry?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Try 5000 for all the people in the Amaranthian game




Well you already gave the Sidhe who asked 8,000gp in favours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not as far out of her price range as I thought it would be.
> 
> Oh does Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dressed/Shifts count as true armor for affecting monk abilities like flurry?



 Yes, they do count as armour, although there are other silks that don't provide protection or count as armour that you can use


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well you already gave the Sidhe who asked 8,000gp in favours.



 Hmm....flips back and checks.  Ah, that's right.  8,000 it is then


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes, they do count as armour, although there are other silks that don't provide protection or count as armour that you can use




That's not so cool..  How can I make a nymph thats not wearing a Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dress? *pout*


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's not so cool..  How can I make a nymph thats not wearing a Amaranthian Gossamersilk Dress? *pout*



 Hmm...well you could get a Light Gossamersilk Dress that provided no AC bonus but also no Max Dex limit, but still just as lovely.  How about that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> How about that?




Maybe it could be cut in Larakese style also?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe it could be cut in Larakese style also?



 Ooo, definitely sounds like a plan!


----------



## Eonthar

*Bladesinger questions*

Rystil,

What are the Weapon and Armor Proficiencies for a Bladesinger? Is it the same as a Fighter? What about casting spells in armour, is it the same as a Bard, or better?

Do Bladesingers have some equivalent to the Bardic knowledge ability?

Do they the Bard song Fascinate at 1st level?

What is the starting funds for a 3rd level Harmonian Bladesinger? What special items are available for them?

Does the Ballad of the Blades ability work on magical weapons?

And I will finish it with a Harmonian question: What are the average heights and weights for Harmonians?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bladesingers have full fighter proficiencies, except no Tower Shield proficiency. They can wear light armour and cast, just like a bard. No Bardic Knowledge equivalent or Fascinate equivalent. 

Starting funds at level 3 = 8000 GP. Special items include Rhapsodian Songcrystal, which converts very nearby sounds to a particular frequency and then amplifies sounds that are at the exact same frequency that it encounters--which means that if you make several objects out of the same piece of Songcrystal and have several people each wear one near their mouth, you could whisper softly and have the other people hear it across the room. Also, any armour made from it counts as being one weight category lighter for purposes of whether Melodians and Harmonians can cast in it.  Also Harmonian Sonic Converters are crystalline objects that transform background noise into some sort of music or sound imagined by the user, like a Ghost Sounds spell. 

Ballad of the Blades does work on magical weapons, though it does not stack with their current enhancement bonus.

Harmonian Base height 4' 4'' + 2d10, Base Weight 75 lb + (whatever you rolled on those 2d10) x 2d4.

So you tend to see 4' 6'' to 6' in height with 79 to 235 lbs if you chose the most extreme rolls.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, I've been looking through Sword and Fist, its one of few books I have with monk items in it and I was wondering if the:

Sandals of the Tiger's Leap were okay for play? 

Also is the War Fan a monk’s weapon in your world. 

If you need stats let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, I've been looking through Sword and Fist, its one of few books I have with monk items in it and I was wondering if the:
> 
> Sandals of the Tiger's Leap were okay for play?
> 
> Also is the War Fan a monk’s weapon in your world.
> 
> If you need stats let me know.



 If you have it on you, why don't you whip up the stats.  Otherwise, I'll need to go down two flights of stairs and scour through my old books for S&F


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you have it on you, why don't you whip up the stats.  Otherwise, I'll need to go down two flights of stairs and scour through my old books for S&F



Sure, though if I type this I expect it to be approved...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure, though if I type this I expect it to be approved...



Don't get too excited. In my opinion, S&F was the least-balanced book of all the 3.0 Splatbooks, so I do disallow a goodly portion of what's inside (True Strike at will bow anyone?  What about the Ninja of the Crescent Moon Prc?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

How can a PrC scare you when you have a gestalt classes. 



		Code:
	

Weapon	Cost 	Damage 	Critical 	Increment 	Weight 	Type
War Fan	30 gp	  1d6	   x3	   -        3 lb.	Slashing


War Fan: This weapon appears to the untrained eye as nothing more than a beautifully crafted lady's fan. In fact. the vanes of the fan are crafted from steel, and the tips are needle-sharp. When first brought into melee, the wielder may attempt a Bluff check against an opponent's Sense Motive check. If the wielder wins the contest, he adds a +4 bonus to the attack roll for his first round's attack(s).


----------



## Rystil Arden

The War Fan is fine 

As for the NotCM--just look at the crazy thing: It is more powerful than a gestalt Monk/Rogue!!!!


----------



## Bront

There was a monk of the red fist or some such that seemed interesting and was fairly balanced in Stone and Fist.  I thought about taking it for a monk character, but never got to.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> There was a monk of the red fist or some such that seemed interesting and was fairly balanced in Stone and Fist.  I thought about taking it for a monk character, but never got to.



 Half the stuff in there was fine, one quarter was way too strong, and another wuarter was way too weak, which is what I would expect assuming a randomly distributed Gaussian curve, not a polished product like some of the later WotC stuff


----------



## Bront

They didn't realy understand PrCs till 3.5.  3.0 stuff outside of the DMG was realy hit or miss.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> They didn't realy understand PrCs till 3.5.  3.0 stuff outside of the DMG was realy hit or miss.



 I agree that there was an improvement in 3.5, but still there are a few problem PrCs here and there (which is much much better than back when there were a few non-problem PrCs here and there ).  One of the main things they discovered in 3.5 was that you need to be careful before taking away so many caster levels that you completely cripple anyone who takes the PrC (witness the Tome and Blood PrCs and the old Psionics Handbook PrCs that nobody ever took thanks to stunting progression).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The War Fan is fine




Yay!  I wasn't sure if I would have to burn a feat on it. 

*Sandals of the Tiger's Leap:* These sandals allow the wearer to make devastating flying kicks. The wearer  must have 5 ranks of jump or Tumble to use them. On a charge, she can perform a flying kick. Treat this as an unarmed attack that deals double normal damage.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yay!  I wasn't sure if I would have to burn a feat on it.
> 
> *Sandals of the Tiger's Leap:* These sandals allow the wearer to make devastating flying kicks. The wearer  must have 5 ranks of jump or Tumble to use them. On a charge, she can perform a flying kick. Treat this as an unarmed attack that deals double normal damage.



 Clarify double normal damage to say double the base damage (that is, it doubles the d6 base dice for Sakura) and its good too.  I don't want it doubling the Strength Bonus, Power Attack Bonus, et al though


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Clarify double normal damage to say double the base damage (that is, it doubles the d6 base dice for Sakura) and its good too.  I don't want it doubling the Strength Bonus, Power Attack Bonus, et al though




You know me.. I didn't even think of it in that manner...    So no issue here!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You know me.. I didn't even think of it in that manner...  So no issue here!



Okey dokey. I just got a sickening image of somebody using that without my clarification in combination with that Power Lunge thing that increases Power Attack on a charge


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Okey dokey. I just got a sickening image of somebody using that without my clarification in combination with that Power Lunge thing that increases Power Attack on a charge




Power Lunge?  What book is that in?  Oh it doesn't matter she's not that strong.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Sage is done!  Hurray for Sage!  Troubadour and Ronin coming soon to an Ecyclopaedia Altanica near you (but I won't tell you which Encyclopaedia Altanica, since there's so many of them out there )

Then after those, all I have left are {Shaman, Spellsworn, Champion} in some order I can't remember, followed by Votress and Runemaiden, with some side-work for Keia along the way (for instance, we're going to see if we can get a cool flavourful multiclass with Animist working out for his Gladiator )

Yay!  The end is near!  Just a bit more than a week away--and perhaps some of the games can start before then


----------



## Bront

Wow, things are getting done, fantastic!  I'm looking forward to seeing Runemaiden so I can flesh out that concept.

Edit: You allow Able Learner (Races of Destiny, allows cross class skills to be purchased at 1 for 1, but still limited to the lower limit.  Human or dopleganger (or changeling in eberron) only, I think you need to take it at level 1)?  I think it'd be appropriate for a Dolathi.  (Not sure I want it, just curious if it was available).


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Wow, things are getting done, fantastic!  I'm looking forward to seeing Runemaiden so I can flesh out that concept.



 Runemaiden's a pretty cool class.  The wording on the rules for her runes can get pretty clunky though


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Runemaiden's a pretty cool class.  The wording on the rules for her runes can get pretty clunky though




What's it sort of a gestalt of?  I read protector in it, and it sounded interesting.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> What's it sort of a gestalt of?  I read protector in it, and it sounded interesting.



 It is certainly a protector in some ways...the classes I originally used might not help that much, but it is based loosely off of a Paladin + Wizard gestalt (remember that the Nymph class started as a Rogue + Druid gestalt, so don't expect it to be that close to what I am gestalting )


----------



## Bront

That's sort of what I thought, which is good.  I can do that.

BTW, I think I snuck a question in in an edit while you replied.  Sorry.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> That's sort of what I thought, which is good.  I can do that.
> 
> BTW, I think I snuck a question in in an edit while you replied.  Sorry.



 Answer to the sneaky question: Yes.  Oh by the way, random aside that came up today in Destiny's Tears--don't call a Dolathi a Changeling unless you want to piss them off.  I use the actual definition of Changeling and not the one that was randomly and inappropriately stuck onto a race of Shapeshifters because someone had already used up Shifter on the part-lycanthropes.  That means that calling someone a Changeling indicates that some sort of demons were the baby's parents and they swapped it in for a normal baby at birth, taking the normal baby with them for their own fell ends--it also implies mental retardation and stupidity.


----------



## Bront

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tip.



 Its not often that Dolathi and Changelings come up in the same sentence twice within a 24-hour span, but sometimes it happens


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Answer to the sneaky question: Yes.  Oh by the way, random aside that came up today in Destiny's Tears--don't call a Dolathi a Changeling unless you want to piss them off.




I thought this issue was over...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I thought this issue was over...



 I posted up here because I thought it was worth it to kill the issue completely before it has a chance to revive itself some time in the future


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Then you should post a more general warning about how the wrong word will set a game back a day.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then you should post a more general warning about how the wrong word will set a game back a day.



 Heehee, well that will be less helpful in the prevention phase


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, well that will be less helpful in the prevention phase




No, no.  Everyone can email you their post for approval before they actually post it!


----------



## sophist

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sage is done!  Hurray for Sage!  Troubadour and Ronin coming soon to an Ecyclopaedia Altanica near you (but I won't tell you which Encyclopaedia Altanica, since there's so many of them out there )
> 
> Yay!  The end is near!  Just a bit more than a week away--and perhaps some of the games can start before then




Well, I have my char ready on next tuesday probably (99.9%).


----------



## Rystil Arden

sophist said:
			
		

> Well, I have my char ready on next tuesday probably (99.9%).



 K, cool


----------



## Nephtys

How much wealth do we get at 6th level? Any special conditions or considerations for Valsian Dragonlords? 
Do you use the (inflexible and outdated ) rules for body slot affinities? What about special materials? Is Mithral available, and what's this about some kind of armoured silk dresses? How does Siphon Power affect plant creatures? 
Also, what's the level/CR or the Draconic Pet for a 6th level Dragonlord?

My character will be done soon. I'm having a hard time choosing spells, even though the spells known are so generous, so I might not create more than a couple new ones. I'm submitting a few rough ideas for your consideration.

--
A second level long ranged damagedealer, using the casters own life-force (HPs) to do a lot of damage to the target. 
Causes 6d6 damage to one target on a successful ranged touch attack, augment for 2d6 per ppt, and deals one HP of damage to the manifester per d6 (though not for dice gained from Siphon Power). The manifester suffers this damage regardless of wether the power hits or misses its target.

Powerful? Very, but it's somewhat offset by the fact that healing is difficult for psions. They do get access to a healing 3rd level power but that power is weak even when compared to Cure Light Wounds. Hostile Emphatic Transfer requires a touch attack, a dangerous and uncertain thing for a wounded spellcaster.

--

A power that allows the manifester to use Siphon Power on one or several targets for a short amount of time, dealing damage to them proportionate to the number of pluses. Say, at +1 it causes 1d6 damage at +2 it causes 2d6, etc..

--

A power with a long manifestation time that allows the manifester to drain the HPs of her victim to regain her powerpoints (and give her the effects of a Ring of Sustenance for 1 week). Point for point, or if that's too strong 1d4 ppts per level consumed. 
Would only be practical against prisoners, and would drain them semi-permanently (in need of Restoration).

--


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Hi Nephtys, I can answer this one:



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Is Mithral available.




No, it’s not available.


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hi Nephtys, I can answer this one:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it’s not available.




Anything with similar properties (reducing Armour Check penalty, and increasing max dex)?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Anything with similar properties (reducing Armour Check penalty, and increasing max dex)?




There is but it's insanely expensive....  Like 12K.  Let me check my email but I proubly don't have all the info I need.


----------



## Bront

There's some info on it in this thread (I know I asked about 10 pages ago or so and got an answer).  Also, its in the zip file in the encyclopedia.


----------



## Keia

That first psion seems rather overpowered, Neophyte.  Long range is outstanding for a 2nd level power, the 6d6 is overly good, and the 2d6 per point of augment is outstanding as well.  Ranged touch attacks are notoriously easy to achieve.  The disadvantage is almost non-existent with the vigor power and the various healing abilities of certain psions.

Maybe a 4th level power . . . 

Just my opinion . . . having played and gm'ed my fair share of psions.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Looking at it from a group standpoint… Not that I’m forcing RA to make us into a single 6th level group…  

A fighter takes damage but has no trouble finding healing cause of the abilities of the cleric in the party.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> How much wealth do we get at 6th level? Any special conditions or considerations for Valsian Dragonlords?
> Do you use the (inflexible and outdated ) rules for body slot affinities? What about special materials? Is Mithral available, and what's this about some kind of armoured silk dresses? How does Siphon Power affect plant creatures?
> Also, what's the level/CR or the Draconic Pet for a 6th level Dragonlord?
> 
> My character will be done soon. I'm having a hard time choosing spells, even though the spells known are so generous, so I might not create more than a couple new ones. I'm submitting a few rough ideas for your consideration.
> 
> --
> A second level long ranged damagedealer, using the casters own life-force (HPs) to do a lot of damage to the target.
> Causes 6d6 damage to one target on a successful ranged touch attack, augment for 2d6 per ppt, and deals one HP of damage to the manifester per d6 (though not for dice gained from Siphon Power). The manifester suffers this damage regardless of wether the power hits or misses its target.
> 
> Powerful? Very, but it's somewhat offset by the fact that healing is difficult for psions. They do get access to a healing 3rd level power but that power is weak even when compared to Cure Light Wounds. Hostile Emphatic Transfer requires a touch attack, a dangerous and uncertain thing for a wounded spellcaster.
> 
> --
> 
> A power that allows the manifester to use Siphon Power on one or several targets for a short amount of time, dealing damage to them proportionate to the number of pluses. Say, at +1 it causes 1d6 damage at +2 it causes 2d6, etc..
> 
> --
> 
> A power with a long manifestation time that allows the manifester to drain the HPs of her victim to regain her powerpoints (and give her the effects of a Ring of Sustenance for 1 week). Point for point, or if that's too strong 1d4 ppts per level consumed.
> Would only be practical against prisoners, and would drain them semi-permanently (in need of Restoration).
> 
> --



 Hiya, I'm back 

Siphon Power doesn't actually just take energy from plants, it actually sucks away the lifeforce from nature and a planet itself, so you can't target plant-creatures or even, for instance, carry around trees in a bag of holding to use.

Draconic Pet--a Wyrmling Black is possible, as a Spiked Felldrake (barely, the ECL limit--not CR, ECL--is 8).  Very soon you could get a Dragonel, which are cool.

The first power is too strong--it starts off very high and augments too quickly--I actually by random chance had a GM who gave my Vigour-using Psion a magic dagger that did the same thing last Saturday (talk about a weird coincidence), and I mopped the floor in melee while losing out on almost nothing thanks to my Vigour-buffer 

#2 seems fair, and #3 the mechanic is a bit clunky, but it seems like a neat concept and I think we could make it work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> That first psion seems rather overpowered, Neophyte.  Long range is outstanding for a 2nd level power, the 6d6 is overly good, and the 2d6 per point of augment is outstanding as well.  Ranged touch attacks are notoriously easy to achieve.  The disadvantage is almost non-existent with the vigor power and the various healing abilities of certain psions.
> 
> Maybe a 4th level power . . .
> 
> Just my opinion . . . having played and gm'ed my fair share of psions.
> 
> Keia



 Keia, looks like we think exactly alike here.  And, having played 4 Psion PCs (out of my last 5 characters) and GMed 'em too, I can say that I also have the experience behind my agreement


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Draconic Pet--a Wyrmling Black is possible, as a Spiked Felldrake (barely, the ECL limit--not CR, ECL--is 8).  Very soon you could get a Dragonel, which are cool.




If the ECL is 8 how can he have something that has a higher ECL than his own? (which would be ECL 6)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If the ECL is 8 how can he have something that has a higher ECL than his own? (which would be ECL 6)



 Technically, the characters in these games have a true ECL of 4 + their class level when comparing them to monsters or normal races with normal classes, so its like having an ECL of  lower


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Technically, the characters in these games have a true ECL of 4 + their class level when comparing them to monsters or normal races with normal classes, so its like having an ECL of  lower




It’s not affecting my NPC why should it affect his NPC? (not trying to be rude...  Just honest.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It’s not affecting my NPC why should it affect his NPC? (not trying to be rude...  Just honest.)



 Not rude at all, its a good question.  The answer is because your NPC is made with my races and classes also 

If you wanted to have like an Ogre with Barbarian levels, you could use the -4 mod


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you wanted to have like an Ogre with Barbarian levels, you could use the -4 mod




Cool, I'll go that route.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Cool, I'll go that route.



 Hold on, I just checked my notes and determined that the mod was only -4 for the dragons based on the Draconic Cohort feat's admission that Dragon ECL is way too high   But you can still have an ECL 8 Dragon if you like, or an ECL 6 Ogre, or an ECL 4+4=8 SuperNymph that makes a much more fun concept


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hold on, I just checked my notes and determined that the mod was only -4 for the dragons based on the Draconic Cohort feat's admission that Dragon ECL is way too high




So Nephtys has this feat to reduce his cohorts ECL then? and is it a cohort or just a familiar/animal companion?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So Nephtys has this feat to reduce his cohorts ECL then? and is it a cohort or just a familiar/animal companion?



 Its a class feature for Dragonlord.  Gotta have a Dragon over which to lord, right


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its a class feature for Dragonlord.  Gotta have a Dragon over which to lord, right




Ahh then my Orge and followers should even out the ECL issues.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh then my Orge and followers should even out the ECL issues.



 Heehee, works for me--heck take orcs as your followers--they have no ECL and +4 Strength 

(In case you are interested, the reason why Ogre doesn't work completely for the reduction is that the -4 thing only applies to Level Adjustment, not Hit Dice, and since the Ogre only had +2 Level Adjustment, 2 of the -4 is wasted, leaving it at +0 LA and 4 HD, which still lets it be a cohort, but no Barbarian levels yet )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee, works for me--heck take orcs as your followers--they have no ECL and +4 Strength




Hmmm that could be a good idea also... 



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> (In case you are interested, the reason why Ogre doesn't work completely for the reduction is that the -4 thing only applies to Level Adjustment.




Oh then I will look at other creatures that could be a cohort.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hmmm that could be a good idea also...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh then I will look at other creatures that could be a cohort.





> Oh then I will look at other creatures that could be a cohort.



Sure--I think your original cohort is a much cooler concept, but if you're looking, I've found that you want something just barely under a Gargoyle (Gargoyle misses it by being too strong by 1, but you need something that has +4 or higher LA and 4 or fewer HD )


----------



## Nephtys

Bront said:
			
		

> There's some info on it in this thread (I know I asked about 10 pages ago or so and got an answer). Also, its in the zip file in the encyclopedia.




Thanks, I'd forgotten about that. 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> That first psion seems rather overpowered, Neophyte. Long range is outstanding for a 2nd level power, the 6d6 is overly good, and the 2d6 per point of augment is outstanding as well. Ranged touch attacks are notoriously easy to achieve. The disadvantage is almost non-existent with the vigor power and the various healing abilities of certain psions.
> 
> Maybe a 4th level power . . .
> 
> Just my opinion . . . having played and gm'ed my fair share of psions.
> 
> Keia




You're right, I don't know what I was thinking. It's almost like Disintegrate, with a pretty minor drawback. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Looking at it from a group standpoint… Not that I’m forcing RA to make us into a single 6th level group…
> 
> A fighter takes damage but has no trouble finding healing cause of the abilities of the cleric in the party.




You're right, but I'm not sure we have a cleric in the group... Even so, perhaps I could make the damage to the caster healable only trough normal resting and not by any magical means, and make it ignore temporary HPs and always do real damage to the caster, but that might cause too much accounting.




			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hiya, I'm back
> 
> Siphon Power doesn't actually just take energy from plants, it actually sucks away the lifeforce from nature and a planet itself, so you can't target plant-creatures or even, for instance, carry around trees in a bag of holding to use.
> 
> Draconic Pet--a Wyrmling Black is possible, as a Spiked Felldrake (barely, the ECL limit--not CR, ECL--is 8). Very soon you could get a Dragonel, which are cool.
> 
> The first power is too strong--it starts off very high and augments too quickly--I actually by random chance had a GM who gave my Vigour-using Psion a magic dagger that did the same thing last Saturday (talk about a weird coincidence), and I mopped the floor in melee while losing out on almost nothing thanks to my Vigour-buffer
> 
> #2 seems fair, and #3 the mechanic is a bit clunky, but it seems like a neat concept and I think we could make it work.




So a Dragonlord doesn't actually have to be surrounded by greenery to be able to Siphon power, it's enough that he's in connection with a planet? Then spell #2 is pretty much moot. 

About spell #1, I could make the damage to the caster healable only trough normal resting and not by any magical means, and make it ignore temporary HPs and always do real damage to the caster, but that might cause too much accounting. It would still be powerful, but not something that would be cast all day.

Spell #3 is my favorite so I'm glad you like it . With a manifesting time of one hour, range of Touch, would it be balanced to allow it to restore 1 psp per drained hp with a maximum of 50 HPs drained/manifesting, if it was a 3rd level power? There would be no save (or there would be a Fort save (?)), but SR would still apply. 
Augmentation for 2 points would reduce the manifesting time by one category, from Hour to 10 minutes to minute to full round to standard action.
Or
Augmentation would increase the maximum hps drained by 10 per point.

It's useful, but limited. By the time and level it's manifestable in combat there are other powers just as useful and far more damaging, besides I don't imagine Dragonlords run out of psps that often. 

---

Another question:

A breastplate of Rowaini Quicksteel costs 4500 according to the rules, but how much does a Fullplate cost?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure--I think your original cohort is a much cooler concept, but if you're looking, I've found that you want something just barely under a Gargoyle (Gargoyle misses it by being too strong by 1, but you need something that has +4 or higher LA and 4 or fewer HD )




Concepts are only cool if they don't die...  You start adding to the number of party members and the encounters have to become stronger.  :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> You're right, but I'm not sure we have a cleric in the group... Even so, perhaps I could make the damage to the caster healable only trough normal resting and not by any magical means, and make it ignore temporary HPs and always do real damage to the caster, but that might cause too much accounting.




Or it will get you killed... Non-Magical healing is only one or two HP a day.


----------



## unleashed

Nephtys said:
			
		

> You're right, but I'm not sure we have a cleric in the group...




Well I'm hoping my Lacerta Shaman has that covered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> +4 or higher LA and 4 or fewer HD )




A half-dragon bugbear 1st level barbarian

or a celestial centaur...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Thanks, I'd forgotten about that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, I don't know what I was thinking. It's almost like Disintegrate, with a pretty minor drawback.
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, but I'm not sure we have a cleric in the group... Even so, perhaps I could make the damage to the caster healable only trough normal resting and not by any magical means, and make it ignore temporary HPs and always do real damage to the caster, but that might cause too much accounting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a Dragonlord doesn't actually have to be surrounded by greenery to be able to Siphon power, it's enough that he's in connection with a planet? Then spell #2 is pretty much moot.
> 
> About spell #1, I could make the damage to the caster healable only trough normal resting and not by any magical means, and make it ignore temporary HPs and always do real damage to the caster, but that might cause too much accounting. It would still be powerful, but not something that would be cast all day.
> 
> Spell #3 is my favorite so I'm glad you like it . With a manifesting time of one hour, range of Touch, would it be balanced to allow it to restore 1 psp per drained hp with a maximum of 50 HPs drained/manifesting, if it was a 3rd level power? There would be no save (or there would be a Fort save (?)), but SR would still apply.
> Augmentation for 2 points would reduce the manifesting time by one category, from Hour to 10 minutes to minute to full round to standard action.
> Or
> Augmentation would increase the maximum hps drained by 10 per point.
> 
> It's useful, but limited. By the time and level it's manifestable in combat there are other powers just as useful and far more damaging, besides I don't imagine Dragonlords run out of psps that often.
> 
> ---
> 
> Another question:
> 
> A breastplate of Rowaini Quicksteel costs 4500 according to the rules, but how much does a Fullplate cost?





> So a Dragonlord doesn't actually have to be surrounded by greenery to be able to Siphon power, it's enough that he's in connection with a planet? Then spell #2 is pretty much moot.



Well, you need a spot on the planet that has strong lifeforce, which is indicated by the symbiotic bond with the plants, so you do need the plants, but its not the plants that you are draining, if that makes any sense 



> Spell #3 is my favorite so I'm glad you like it . With a manifesting time of one hour, range of Touch, would it be balanced to allow it to restore 1 psp per drained hp with a maximum of 50 HPs drained/manifesting, if it was a 3rd level power? There would be no save (or there would be a Fort save (?)), but SR would still apply.




That's a lot of PsP drain.  Make it a level 4 Power and limit the Drain to 2 PP per manifester level (dealing 1d6 damage for each PP gained).  Remember, even if the gain is small, if you are gaining anything at all, you can just keep casting it over and over again and eventually get back all your PP, which is why there needs to be a much stricter limit


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm hoping my Lacerta Shaman has that covered.



I got a hunderd charges of cure light wounds also...

RA, hey followers...  It seems I get them.  Now I guess I could use them to keep my cohort safe but I'm not sure if they really fit in with my concept.  

Is their anyway I could trade them in for being able to beak the level 2 barrier between PC and cohort to 1 level?  (making her 5th level.)

Her negative –1 con modifier has me scared but it was honest to the concept.  :\


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I got a hunderd charges of cure light wounds also...




Don't know what I've got yet, still waiting on the class.


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Or it will get you killed... Non-Magical healing is only one or two HP a day.




That's the point with the spell, it's something you use in an emergency not toss around all day. It inflicts a lot of dice, but that's strikes both ways. It's quite painful for the caster, and also antithetical for a Dragonlord who are used to sacrificing others in pursuit of power not themselves.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I'm hoping my Lacerta Shaman has that covered.




I'm hoping your shaman doesn't mind my Dragonlord's take on gardening... What do you say? Live and let live? There's a lot of nature out there, who cares about a handful of trees?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm hoping your shaman doesn't mind my Dragonlord's take on gardening... What do you say? Live and let live? There's a lot of nature out there, who cares about a handful of trees?




I can't answer for unleashed but I can assure you my nymph will be greatly upset if you destroy the natural beauty of the world and what upsets her usually upsets Slagg.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Don't know what I've got yet, still waiting on the class.




I can see your going to be holding this game up already...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That's the point with the spell, it's something you use in an emergency not toss around all day. It inflicts a lot of dice, but that's strikes both ways. It's quite painful for the caster, and also antithetical for a Dragonlord who are used to sacrificing others in pursuit of power not themselves.




Ahh sort of a noble death type of spell were you use it cause you know your dead anyhow?


----------



## unleashed

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm hoping your shaman doesn't mind my Dragonlord's take on gardening... What do you say? Live and let live? There's a lot of nature out there, who cares about a handful of trees?




Well if I don't see it I'll only be able to hunt for the cause won't I.   

Rystil, how would a shaman feel about the Dragonlord's gardening method?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can see your going to be holding this game up already...




That's right, I'm a troublemaker.   

Just wait until you see how long it takes me to finish the Sidhe Siren, and I've already got the class for that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> That's right, I'm a troublemaker.




I knew it! 



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> Just wait until you see how long it takes me to finish the Sidhe Siren, and I've already got the class for that.




I'm playing a siren in the other game.  It's rather fun though I will admit that the class doesn't really remind me of a true siren until see reaches 3rd level.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil, for the Amaranthian game I was just wondering if there are any offworld classes a Sidhe might have access to?

See BS there I go troublemaking.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you need a spot on the planet that has strong lifeforce, which is indicated by the symbiotic bond with the plants, so you do need the plants, but its not the plants that you are draining, if that makes any sense
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of PsP drain. Make it a level 4 Power and limit the Drain to 2 PP per manifester level (dealing 1d6 damage for each PP gained). Remember, even if the gain is small, if you are gaining anything at all, you can just keep casting it over and over again and eventually get back all your PP, which is why there needs to be a much stricter limit




It makes perfect sense, I was just being argumentative .

-

Hmm, I see your point, but at lower levels it can only be used against helpless prisoners so there's a limit on the number of times it can be cast besides the technical maximum of 24/day. But yes, there are situations where the spell would be very powerful indeed. The Ecomancer class feature that allows them to regain 1/3 of their maximum spellpoints after one hours rest in natural surroundings is generally more powerful, but that's part of the balance between the classes (though it is a precedence). But, heh, I gratefully accept your modification. You're a lot cooler about this than most DMs would be. Kudos.  

How about the Augmentation for reducing the manifesting time? Is that ok as is?

-

What about spell #1? Is it ok for 2nd level with the new modification (damage to caster can only be healed by resting, temp HPs need not apply)?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm playing a siren in the other game.  It's rather fun though I will admit that the class doesn't really remind me of a true siren until see reaches 3rd level.




Any siren fluff you've gotten from Rystil you'd like to send my way?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well if I don't see it I'll only be able to hunt for the cause won't I.
> 
> Rystil, how would a shaman feel about the Dragonlord's gardening method?





> Rystil, how would a shaman feel about the Dragonlord's gardening method?




Shamans do not like it when they see somebody sucking away the spirits from the land and destroying them utterly for power


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Any siren fluff you've gotten from Rystil you'd like to send my way?



I'm sure there is.... I have like 1500 emails from RA now but I have no idea where it would be though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Shamans do not like it when they see somebody sucking away the spirits from the land and destroying them utterly for power



Wow, hey RA are we going to be one big party or individuals in this game cause I got that bad feeling about this...


----------



## unleashed

I guess that's why Rystil listed the Ecomancer for Nephtys in that game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Hmm, I see your point, but at lower levels it can only be used against helpless prisoners so there's a limit on the number of times it can be cast besides the technical maximum of 24/day. But yes, there are situations where the spell would be very powerful indeed. The Ecomancer class feature that allows them to regain 1/3 of their maximum spellpoints after one hours rest in natural surroundings is generally more powerful, but that's part of the balance between the classes (though it is a precedence). But, heh, I gratefully accept your modification. You're a lot cooler about this than most DMs would be. Kudos.




I'm okay with the augmentation, though I think to be fair that it would do half damage and give a Fort save for another half if the target is not helpless.  The important thing is that the Ecomancer recovery stops at 1/3, whereas this spell could theoretically be used to recover all the way up to full again 



> What about spell #1? Is it ok for 2nd level with the new modification (damage to caster can only be healed by resting, temp HPs need not apply)?




Still way way strong for a 2nd-level spell--compare to Disintegrate, which is a 6th-level spell but gives a Saving throw to nearly negate the spell (admittedly no damage to caster, but still ).


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can't answer for unleashed but I can assure you my nymph will be greatly upset if you destroy the natural beauty of the world and what upsets her usually upsets Slagg.




But beauty can be found anywhere. There's beauty in the desert, in the purity of mineral aesthetics. Clean, eternal, without the frantic cancerous growth of Viriditas.
Beauty can be found anywhere, but ugliness can only be found in death and decay and  death and decay can only be found in organic life. Let us give it one last death, one true death, and then purity. Eternal purity. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ahh sort of a noble death type of spell were you use it cause you know your dead anyhow?




More the sort of you're damned if you do, but even more damned if you don't type of spell. Pregmatic self-sacrifice.

But I'm wondering if the spell is perhaps not too weak as it currently stands. I might end up not using it at all...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess that's why Rystil listed an Ecomancer for Nephtys.




Oh so the Dragonlord is for another game then?  No...  I get the feeling it’s a 6th level character.  Is the shaman your sixth level character?

What post has the grouping again?


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I guess that's why Rystil listed the Ecomancer for Nephtys in that game.



 I think it was an either/or wavering between the two choices, whereas Seeten was definitely a Dragonlord.  If Nepthys definitely wants to play a hardcore lifedrain Dragonlord, I think we should switch for Seeten's conflicted and kindhearted Dragonlord who is verging on Ecomancy


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> But beauty can be found anywhere.




Turning what natural exists into a wasteland isn't an act of beauty.  Its a scar and wouldl be looked upon as such.


----------



## unleashed

Nephtys, for the 2nd level damage dealing spell perhaps you should use the sorcerer/wizard spell scorching ray as a baseline.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh so the Dragonlord is for another game then?  No...  I get the feeling it’s a 6th level character.  Is the shaman your sixth level character?
> 
> What post has the grouping again?




Nephtys listed an Ecomancer or Dragonlord as a character choice, and Rystil listed Ecomancer for the 6th level game. Of course Nephtys hadn't made a specific choice at the time, but I guess Rystil was stating a preference for that particular game or it was just a placeholder.   

Yes, the shaman is my 6th level character.

Edit -- Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys’ Ecomancer (or Dragonlord -- added to listing originally presented)


----------



## Nephtys

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, hey RA are we going to be one big party or individuals in this game cause I got that bad feeling about this...




We just need a really good reason to stay peaceful and tolerant towards each others. We need to need each others too much to turn on one another and our mission/treasure hunt must be too important to let ideology get in the way. There need, perhaps, be a feeling in the party that "if we don't do it noone will, and if noone does it'll all go to hell." 

Or I could be a bit more circumspect with the draining, my character's going to be pretty strong even without using its coolest class feature.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> We just need a really good reason to stay peaceful and tolerant towards each others. We need to need each others too much to turn on one another and our mission/treasure hunt must be too important to let ideology get in the way. There need, perhaps, be a feeling in the party that "if we don't do it noone will, and if noone does it'll all go to hell."
> 
> Or I could be a bit more circumspect with the draining, my character's going to be pretty strong even without using its coolest class feature.



 I can also definitely switch you into a game with no eco-characters, too to make it work better.  I wanted to put the person who was definitely a Dragonlord (Seeten) in that game since you might have been an Ecomancer, but it turns out that Seeten's Dragonlord is a nice Dragonlord who likes nature and you are playing a less nature-friendly one, we could certainly switch


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> We just need a really good reason to stay peaceful and tolerant towards each others.




Yeah but this is a nymph they don't see long term very well...   



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> We need to need each others too much to turn on one another and our mission/treasure hunt must be too important to let ideology get in the way. There need, perhaps, be a feeling in the party that "if we don't do it noone will, and if noone does it'll all go to hell."




I guess we will see. 



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> Or I could be a bit more circumspect with the draining, my character's going to be pretty strong even without using its coolest class feature.




I'm really not sure how Slagg would react he's much more grounded than the nymph, and would surely be understanding if it kept them alive or out of harm, but she's the wild card and might be more of a, "you can't do that even to save us" type.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> I'm really not sure how Slagg would react he's much more grounded than the nymph, and would surely be understanding if it kept them alive or out of harm, but she's the wild card and might be more of a, "you can't do that even to save us" type.




I think Pleione of all Nymphs has learned that sometimes things that seem ugly that are done to save those you love can be kind.  I'm more worried about the Shaman


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Pleione of all Nymphs has learned that sometimes things that seem ugly that are done to save those you love can be kind.  I'm more worried about the Shaman




Slagg isn't causing massive deforestation though… 

Lets run this test.  Which would you rather not have come visit on Amaranthia?  A Dragonlord or a Tralg?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I think Pleione of all Nymphs has learned that sometimes things that seem ugly that are done to save those you love can be kind.  I'm more worried about the Shaman




I could make it a soulwarden instead if a shaman.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Slagg isn't causing massive deforestation though…
> 
> Lets run this test.  Which would you rather not have come visit on Amaranthia?  A Dragonlord or a Tralg?



 A Tralg--wait no 10 Tralgs!--wait, 10 Tralgs and Zykovian the Nymphslayer!


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> I could make it a soulwarden instead if a shaman.



Heehee


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee




What are you laughing about...I'm quite happy to play a soulwarden...do they hate dragonlords even more than a shaman or something?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A Tralg--wait no 10 Tralgs!--wait, 10 Tralgs and Zykovian the Nymphslayer!



Then I think I've proved what Pleione true reaction should be.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can't answer for unleashed but I can assure you my nymph will be greatly upset if you destroy the natural beauty of the world and what upsets her usually upsets Slagg.



And Slagg is my bud so . . . .   . . . and he's the best at what he does!! 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> What are you laughing about...I'm quite happy to play a soulwarden...do they hate dragonlords even more than a shaman or something?



 Yes...yes they do.  Shamans would probably just get really angry about it, but the Soulwarden Code of Conduct prohibits them from not stopping the Dragonlord.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Then I think I've proved what Pleione true reaction should be.



 Heehee   Got me there


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> A Tralg--wait no 10 Tralgs!--wait, 10 Tralgs and Zykovian the Nymphslayer!



Hey now, that was only once . . . and I was young . . . and I didn't inhale . . .ummm, no that's not it . . . ummm . . . they were coming right at me, I had to defend myself . . . yeah, thats it. 

KEia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Hey now, that was only once . . . and I was young . . . and I didn't inhale . . .ummm, no that's not it . . . ummm . . . they were coming right at me, I had to defend myself . . . yeah, thats it.
> 
> KEia



 Heehee, that's what they all say


----------



## Bront

Unleashed, how about a Nymph Knight?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Unleashed, how about a Nymph Knight?



 Or a Nymph BERSERKER lol 

"Dude, you'd better run away, she looks really pissed!"

"But she's so _cute_ when she's angry!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Heehee   Got me there



yup, sure did.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> And Slagg is my bud so . . . .   . . . and he's the best at what he does!!




Damn straight!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes...yes they do.  Shamans would probably just get really angry about it, but the Soulwarden Code of Conduct prohibits them from not stopping the Dragonlord.




That doesn't help at all does it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Or a Nymph BERSERKER lol




I was actually going to run one of those...


----------



## Bront

Nymph Bounty Hunter?

Nymph Dragonlord? (Sucks the energy out of men in the localized region? )


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> That doesn't help at all does it.



 Nope


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope




Perhaps you can suggest something that would fit with a Dragonlord in Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition then?


----------



## Bront

If you make a 5th adventure my swashbuckler can play (Yeah!)

Just what you need.  More work.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Perhaps you can suggest something that would fit with a Dragonlord in Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition then?



 Twould be easier to swap the two Dragonlords (A Shaman would be OK with Seeten's Dragonlord--there'd be tension but they might be able to become friends, and maybe he would influence her path on the edge of the dark side).  I'd like to do that if nobody minds.  Please?


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Twould be easier to swap the two Dragonlords (A Shaman would be OK with Seeten's Dragonlord--there'd be tension but they might be able to become friends, and maybe he would influence her path on the edge of the dark side).  I'd like to do that if nobody minds.  Please?




Works for me.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I'd like to do that if nobody minds.  Please?




None but I feel that I should point out the differences in levels and how this could be crippling to Nephtys' enjoyment and/or his concept.  :\ 

My 6th level concept wouldn't work in any other game and is probably the one reason why there is a 6th level game...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> None but I feel that I should point out the differences in levels and how this could be crippling to Nephtys' enjoyment and/or his concept.  :\
> 
> My 6th level concept wouldn't work in any other game and is probably the one reason why there is a 6th level game...



 You may be right--I agree, otherwise I would have just assigned instead of asking first.  Just don't want to see a PC killed by the others for ideological reasons when we have at least one game where he would be a fine fit


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You may be right--I agree, otherwise I would have just assigned instead of asking first.  Just don't want to see a PC killed by the others for ideological reasons when we have at least one game where he would be a fine fit




The other one must be in the BS free game then...  Cause all of my concepts have Nymphs in them.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Is 17 damage a hit any good for a minimum?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Is 17 damage a hit any good for a minimum?



 Guess its a start


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Guess its a start



and he has a sneak attack too!


----------



## Cathoi

Gentlemen, I apologize but things are looking as if I might have to drop from the game.  A trip has been rescheduled for June 20th, will last till the 26th.  How would you prefer to handle the abesnti-isim?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> Gentlemen, I apologize but things are looking as if I might have to drop from the game.  A trip has been rescheduled for June 20th, will last till the 26th.  How would you prefer to handle the abesnti-isim?



 Hmmm...well, if you wish to drop, we will sub in Bront's Swashbuckler.  Is that OK?


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...well, if you wish to drop, we will sub in Bront's Swashbuckler.  Is that OK?



While I don't mind getting in, if he's only gone for a few days, I don't want to take his spot needlessly.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> While I don't mind getting in, if he's only gone for a few days, I don't want to take his spot needlessly.



 Aye, that's why I'm asking to make sure.


----------



## Cathoi

It would be a week, I'd hate to inconveinance everyone in such a way, and from the looks of things I'd be out as soon as the real action started. Unfortunately I think I'm gonna have to bow out.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Cathoi said:
			
		

> It would be a week, I'd hate to inconveinance everyone in such a way, and from the looks of things I'd be out as soon as the real action started. Unfortunately I think I'm gonna have to bow out.



 That's too bad  

Hope to see you again some time then!


----------



## Bront

Cathoi, if the Amarathian game hasn't started by the time you're back, you can steal the spot I grabbed in it if you have a character that will work there and want in.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I can also definitely switch you into a game with no eco-characters, too to make it work better. I wanted to put the person who was definitely a Dragonlord (Seeten) in that game since you might have been an Ecomancer, but it turns out that Seeten's Dragonlord is a nice Dragonlord who likes nature and you are playing a less nature-friendly one, we could certainly switch




I kinda had my heart set on 6th level, low level spellcasters just don't work for me they're too overshadowed by the bruisers.
I'd rather play an Ecomancer... Though I really do like the idea of playing an evil character. I play Good in several games already and they tend to be quite bland.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure how Slagg would react he's much more grounded than the nymph, and would surely be understanding if it kept them alive or out of harm, but she's the wild card and might be more of a, "you can't do that even to save us" type.




The question is if that would make it impossible to work together... I guess that would depend on what's at stake and how expendable the PCs are to eachothers. I'm guessing your nymph is going to have both high intelligence and wisdom, if she has she should be able to make priorities and understand the consequences.



			
				unleashed said:
			
		

> I could make it a soulwarden instead if a shaman.




Don't make any changes for my sake .



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> And Slagg is my bud so . . . .   . . . and he's the best at what he does!!
> Keia




And I'm sticking out like a sore thumb...  



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yes...yes they do. Shamans would probably just get really angry about it, but the Soulwarden Code of Conduct prohibits them from not stopping the Dragonlord.




It's going to be quite a challenge staying alive, but I think I might be up to it. I'm going to have to rething some spellchoices.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Twould be easier to swap the two Dragonlords (A Shaman would be OK with Seeten's Dragonlord--there'd be tension but they might be able to become friends, and maybe he would influence her path on the edge of the dark side). I'd like to do that if nobody minds. Please?




I don't want to be a problem here. I don't want to stand in the way of anyone elses enjoyment of the game. But I also kinda want to play a 6th level Dragonlord... It doesn't even bother me that much if I get player-killed, as long as the reason is more than a knee jerk reaction "Rarhg! You evil, you die!" the first time she uses Siphon power.
I do realise that the character would be unplayable in a normal dnd party dominated by Druids and Paladins, in a normal setting where the characters can always be confident of success without ever having to compromise their morals for a higher cause. I suppose my character could only work in a dark campaign, where victory isn't a foregone conclusion and every resource counts.
 But, as brother Shatterstone said, there's going to be a Nymph in all the games and that in itself might be enough to make the Dragonlord class unplayable. He is a senior player, and his characters seem to fit well into the parties, unlike my character. So I guess I'm the one who should make the compromise.

Anyway, I'm willing to play a different class if you think that's going to be necessary. I don't mind playing a character at odds with the rest of the party as long as it doesn't end up killed before page 2 of the game thread or doesn't cause the thread to be turned into endless in-character bickering.



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You may be right--I agree, otherwise I would have just assigned instead of asking first. Just don't want to see a PC killed by the others for ideological reasons when we have at least one game where he would be a fine fit




I don't mind getting killed, that much. It might actually make the game more interesting for me and I'm willing to give it a try, unless it's going to ruin the other players fun.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> The other one must be in the BS free game then... Cause all of my concepts have Nymphs in them.




You nymphomaniac.


----------



## Keia

Neophyte,

You could always build the dragonlord and have a secondary character ready to go for when/if she goes too far and someone steps in.

I think it would be interesting to be certain.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Cathoi said:
			
		

> It would be a week, I'd hate to inconveinance everyone in such a way, and from the looks of things I'd be out as soon as the real action started. Unfortunately I think I'm gonna have to bow out.




I'm going to be away for a spell coming up also (15th through the 25th)...  Though I will be aiming for daily posting, I cannot promise it for certain, and I've have no plans to drop, so I'm not sure you should drop either.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> The question is if that would make it impossible to work together... I guess that would depend on what's at stake and how expendable the PCs are to eachothers. I'm guessing your nymph is going to have both high intelligence and wisdom, if she has she should be able to make priorities and understand the consequences.




Her intelligence isn't all that but her wisdom is considerable high but ability scores don't make a personality, they don't show what a person believes in, and it doesn't show what a person would die to protect.

Now like most nymphs she isn't outright violent, she pretty much detests such things and would rather look for an alternative, so as long as he wasn’t mean, cruel, kept his damage to the nature to a minimum, and kept to himself than the dragonlord should have little issues with him. (And as long as the dragonlord kept his hands to himself than Slagg should have few issues with him.  )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sorry I thoght I was go to be away for a bit there so I just went ahead and posted:



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> I don't want to be a problem here. I don't want to stand in the way of anyone elses enjoyment of the game. But I also kinda want to play a 6th level Dragonlord...




Thought you might and it is your right.  To be honest we won't really know how this goes untill we get into the IC posts.  




			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> It doesn't even bother me that much if I get player-killed, as long as the reason is more than a knee jerk reaction "Rarhg! You evil, you die!" the first time she uses Siphon power.




Well no promises thier, it might happen the first time you use the power it might never happen even after you use the power 200 times... 

The nymph isn't going to kill you, she might nag you (and you cute doing it), she might get mad at you (and look cute doing it), but she not going to try to kill you...

I cannot speak for the rest of them and as I said before Slagg's a diffrent story...  



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> But, as brother Shatterstone said, there's going to be a Nymph in all the games and that in itself might be enough to make the Dragonlord class unplayable.




Not really, only one would probaly want to outright kill you but she would probaly have her hands tied.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> He is a senior player, and his characters seem to fit well into the parties, unlike my character. So I guess I'm the one who should make the compromise.




Senior?  I'm not that old kid...   and only compromise if you *want* to.  I'm big on role-playing and even like friction in the group so please don't think I'm saying, "no get the *beep* out of here"  I'm just speaking with caution.



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> You nymphomaniac.




Why?  Just because I've had a nymph/half-nymph PC/Cohort in 9 different games on this board doesn't mean anything!


----------



## Eonthar

*Harmonian questions*

Rystil,

I have a couple of questions concerning Harmonians:

1. What are their age categories, base age, etc.

2. Considering their strange physyologies, how do they react to curing spells and the heal skill?

3. What are the automatic and bonus languages for a Harmonian?

4. What are the costs for Rhapsodian Songcrystal items? I am particularly interested in a Breastplate.

5. What is the effect of their Intense Sonic Vulnerability weakness?

6. What is the effect of their Musical Sensitivity?

7. "Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence." Does this mean that Harmonians can stamp their feet on the ground and convert that sound to speech? Or does the original noise remain? Where does the speech originate from? From the source of the sound, or from the Harmonian?

8. How much for a Harmonian Sonic Converters?

9. What languages would you suggest for a Harmonian Bladesinger?

That's it for the moment. I'm sure I'll come up with more  

If you would prefer, you could send your response to my email address: eonthar at gmail dot com.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Okey dokey.  Sounds like we are all okay with keeping Nepthys's Dragonlord in Viridian Plague, so we will   And Keia's idea is quite good--having a backup just in case is never bad


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, hay does the Tralg's giant level make it immune to people spells?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, hay does the Tralg's giant level make it immune to people spells?



 Yup!  Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> And Keia's idea is quite good--having a backup just in case is never bad




Never.  Cause then you admit that having your character die is acceptable to you.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Yup!  Pretty cool, huh?




Yes, very useful.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Never.  Cause then you admit that having your character die is acceptable to you.



 Well, Nephtys already mentioned that up above: 


> I don't mind getting killed, that much. It might actually make the game more interesting for me


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Never.  Cause then you admit that having your character die is acceptable to you.



Not in the least.  Nobody accepts that their character is going to die.  Rather, that if something totally in character but unforeseen were to happen, the game would not slow because of one's deliberations over a new character.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Rather, that if something totally in character but unforeseen were to happen, the game would not slow because of one's deliberations over a new character.




Oh well I don't deliberate over new characters for old games.  I just move on to new games.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Eonthar said:
			
		

> Rystil,
> 
> I have a couple of questions concerning Harmonians:
> 
> 1. What are their age categories, base age, etc.
> 
> 2. Considering their strange physyologies, how do they react to curing spells and the heal skill?
> 
> 3. What are the automatic and bonus languages for a Harmonian?
> 
> 4. What are the costs for Rhapsodian Songcrystal items? I am particularly interested in a Breastplate.
> 
> 5. What is the effect of their Intense Sonic Vulnerability weakness?
> 
> 6. What is the effect of their Musical Sensitivity?
> 
> 7. "Harmonians can manipulate alter already-extant sounds to speak, which means that they cannot speak at all if there is utter silence." Does this mean that Harmonians can stamp their feet on the ground and convert that sound to speech? Or does the original noise remain? Where does the speech originate from? From the source of the sound, or from the Harmonian?
> 
> 8. How much for a Harmonian Sonic Converters?
> 
> 9. What languages would you suggest for a Harmonian Bladesinger?
> 
> That's it for the moment. I'm sure I'll come up with more
> 
> If you would prefer, you could send your response to my email address: eonthar at gmail dot com.



 1) Harmonians age as elves
2) Harmonians can be healed by magic just fine--they actually eat and drink like other humanoids, although they use the carbohydrates mainly to build coordinate crystal structures   Heal skill checks would be at a -5 unless they are familiar with Harmonian physiology, in which case they work just fine.
3) Harmonians get Harmonian and Melodian (the latter of which they can understand but only partially speak thanks to the range of tones).  They can take 10 on the Perform(Singing) check required to speak Harmonian, and they get a +8 racial bonus on this check.  Bonus languages are from that big list.
4) It will cost you 4,000 GP + Breastplate cost for a Rhapsodian Songcrystal Breasplate
5) You take double-damage from Sonic effects, and also things that do extra stuff vs Crystal work on you as if you were Crystal (though if they are also Sonic, they don't do additional extra damage after that--just apply one or the other)
6) You gain one and a half times the usual bonus (rounded down) from any Harmonian, Melodian, or Bardic Music effects that target you.
7) The original sound remains, and the speech originates from the Harmonian.  They pluck the extant sound wave to do this, which means that they would need to stamp their feet really loudly to be heard if they used that as a source, since their speech can never be louder than the sum of all propagating sound waves that reach them.
8) Harmonian Sonic Converters are 1000 GP a pop on Rhapsodia.  They produce the desired effect continually and at will until turned off.
9) I suggest languages that fit with your concept and history


----------



## Keia

Look!  Something to be added to the zip file!! ^



Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Look!  Something to be added to the zip file!! ^
> 
> 
> 
> Keia



 Aye, Frequently Asked Questions about Harmonians


----------



## Bront

Ristal, you have an RG thread for any approved characters for your adventures? Or you still waiting to aprove most of them first?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ristal, you have an RG thread for any approved characters for your adventures? Or you still waiting to aprove most of them first?



 Not yet, though I suppose I could put the 4 RG Threads up soon since a few people do have their characters ready


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not yet, though I suppose I could put the 4 RG Threads up soon since a few people do have their characters ready




Might not be bad to have them all together, if that's easier for you, Rystil.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Might not be bad to have them all together, if that's easier for you, Rystil.
> 
> Keia



 Well, I could do it that way, although I'd imagine it would be less cluttered and easier to find your teammates for a particular adventure if they were separate, whereas it would be easier to keep a browser window open to the page if they were together, so advantages for both


----------



## Keia

This good thing about having them all together is the fact that they'd be jumbled and one would be less likely to check them for their companions.

Or,  BS could just rearrange the posts into the proper groups, making it only one RG thread to keep track of for PCs and NPCs (eventually).

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> This good thing about having them all together is the fact that they'd be jumbled and one would be less likely to check them for their companions.
> 
> Or, BS could just rearrange the posts into the proper groups, making it only one RG thread to keep track of for PCs and NPCs (eventually).
> 
> Keia



I see, sorta to keep the Players from learning too much about their allies then?


----------



## Keia

Yeah, I thought that was a complaint from this game . . . not from me (I use my hard copy) but I thought it was from someone.  

On another point . . . animist?      or champion

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, I thought that was a complaint from this game . . . not from me (I use my hard copy) but I thought it was from someone.
> 
> On another point . . . animist?      or champion
> 
> Keia



 Umm...coming soon?  Let's just say that yesterday I wound up making a lot of posts.  A lot a lot of posts.  And I didn't get my class for the day done   Bad Rystil!


----------



## Keia

As punishment, I say that both are due by 10:00 am Saturday  (that way I'll have things to do until my R/L games start up) 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> As punishment, I say that both are due by 10:00 am Saturday  (that way I'll have things to do until my R/L games start up)
> 
> Keia



 Heehee, unfortunately, I'm doing Troubadour and Ronin first.  I think Champion is just after that, followed by Shaman.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Umm...coming soon?  Let's just say that yesterday I wound up making a lot of posts.  A lot a lot of posts.  And I didn't get my class for the day done   Bad Rystil!



Bad GM! No Bribe!   

Ok, maybe just a little one


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Bad GM! No Bribe!
> 
> Ok, maybe just a little one



 Hey now!  You're actually in Immortality Awakens, so you have no room to complain that it took up my time


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey now!  You're actually in Immortality Awakens, so you have no room to complain that it took up my time



Different game, different bribe


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Different game, different bribe



 Just remember, when the Festival of Halina caravan starts off for the second day, the front wagon will hit something and stop.  When we check, it will be a Torc of Power Preservation that everyone agrees Lasair can have because nobody else can use it


----------



## Bront

Talc of Powder Preservation.  Got it.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Talc of Powder Preservation.  Got it.



 No Torc of Power Preservation.  Y'know, the one that lets you manifest all your powers for 1 Power Point less at all times! 

(obviously, just kidding )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Or,  BS could just rearrange the posts into the proper groups, making it only one RG thread to keep track of for PCs and NPCs (eventually).




I can not rearrange posts, theirs no way to edit the time stamp, and pulling apart threads is a nightmare in vbulletin, as behind the scenes it keeps track of what button a user used to make a post and organizes them by this…  This means if you’re quote another player/DM you post is tied to that and will be listed before those that used the new post button.

Long story short it’s a nightmare...  I would suggest separate threads to begin with.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I can not rearrange posts, theirs no way to edit the time stamp, and pulling apart threads is a nightmare in vbulletin, as behind the scenes it keeps track of what button a user used to make a post and organizes them by this…  This means if you’re quote another player/DM you post is tied to that and will be listed before those that used the new post button.
> 
> Long story short it’s a nightmare...  I would suggest separate threads to begin with.



 K, that's what I originally planned to begin with


----------



## unleashed

Keia said:
			
		

> Look! Something to be added to the zip file!!




I nearly had enough already, but that just pushed it over the top.  

Edit: Upload done, valid up until this very post.


----------



## unleashed

I've been troublemaking again BS, my Sidhe Siren is now an Aura Marksman.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> I've been troublemaking again BS, my Sidhe Siren is now an Aura Marksman.




Aura Marksman...  What's that?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Guess what just appeared?  

Hint: There are 4 of them, and they live in the forum three above this one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Could I have the list of which of my character's go where again?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Could I have the list of which of my character's go where again?



 Diplo = Amazon Diplomat
Virid = Slagg+Pleione
Bloss = Sakura


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Diplo = Amazon Diplomat
> Virid = Slagg+Pleione
> Bloss = Sakura




Awesome.   I like the first spot overall...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Awesome.   I like the first spot overall...



 You mean having the first spot in the RG thread?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean having the first spot in the RG thread?




Yeah, less hunting for my character.   At least only one is a skeleton but it’s not my fault.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
> BS's Amazon, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist
> 
> Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
> BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Ecomancer
> 
> Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> Cathoi's Planeswalker, Sophist's Sage, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin
> 
> Adventure 4: Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure Level 3
> BS's Sakura, Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress, Unleashed's Siren, LS's ???




Again for reference   

Not edited to reflect my Runemaiden in Blossoming Strife, or that I'm in Shards of Memory.


----------



## Bront

Ok, posted in Shards of Memory RG 

Rystil, if you don't like my sheet format, I can fix it, but I think it's fairly easy to follow.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Ok, posted in Shards of Memory RG
> 
> Rystil, if you don't like my sheet format, I can fix it, but I think it's fairly easy to follow.



 Seems good to me 

I think you picked to start with the same Dolathi stat bonus arrangement as Melody is using now, too 

Hmm...that Jump Skill that you were so proud was almost as much as the Tralg was with a magic item...Heehee


----------



## Bront

Yeah, that's what I get for having only a 40' speed. 

He's sort of a rigging/deck monkey.  All over the place with nary a slowdown, jumping from rigging to rope, down to the deck, that type of thing.

Of course, the question is, is he a Jump yes, Land no kind of guy?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's what I get for having only a 40' speed.
> 
> He's sort of a rigging/deck monkey.  All over the place with nary a slowdown, jumping from rigging to rope, down to the deck, that type of thing.
> 
> Of course, the question is, is he a Jump yes, Land no kind of guy?



 That's pretty cool--I bet it could work well for Shards of Memory


----------



## Seeten

Does my Dragon grow with me, and what dragons are available at level 3? lol


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Does my Dragon grow with me, and what dragons are available at level 3? lol



Most Dragonlords have to keep switching out Dragons to keep the best one at the moment, though if you wait for a bunch of levels (not recommended so much as they tend to die), they can eventually grow. At low levels, I had to change the rules a little bit because they don't work perfectly until level 4, so at level 3, you can have 2 Hit Dice Dragon provided it does not have more than 3 LA. A Pseudodragon fits this perfectly, so I suggest you pick that.


----------



## Seeten

You know I'm going to love my dragon, and like, it will never die, right? So it has to be survivable!

I'll cuddle it, and hold it, and ...

So um, yeah. Pseudodragons dont ever get bigger than tiny do they?


----------



## Seeten

Arent there any itsy bitsy little dragons in Draconomicon that grow into ancients?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> You know I'm going to love my dragon, and like, it will never die, right? So it has to be survivable!
> 
> I'll cuddle it, and hold it, and ...
> 
> So um, yeah. Pseudodragons dont ever get bigger than tiny do they?



 Nope, never bigger than Tiny for Pseudodragons.  It can advance with you to reach HD 3 when you reach level 5, HD 4 at level 6.  By then, you'll be ready to get a True Dragon


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> Arent there any itsy bitsy little dragons in Draconomicon that grow into ancients?



 Nope, I don't see one.  Sorry


----------



## Seeten

brass wyrmling or black wyrmling start tiny, and with the cohort feat are like ecl 3, no?

I assume the cohort feat is similar to my class ability? No Brass wyrmling? I cant go bonding with my little dragon and then ditch...


----------



## Nephtys

Does the Dragon pet function like a normal familiar? Does it get to Share spells, emphatic link and so on? I'm guessing it gets it's own HPs.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well no promises thier, it might happen the first time you use the power it might never happen even after you use the power 200 times...
> 
> The nymph isn't going to kill you, she might nag you (and you cute doing it), she might get mad at you (and look cute doing it), but she not going to try to kill you...
> 
> I cannot speak for the rest of them and as I said before Slagg's a diffrent story...
> 
> --
> 
> Senior? I'm not that old kid...  and only compromise if you *want* to. I'm big on role-playing and even like friction in the group so please don't think I'm saying, "no get the *beep* out of here" I'm just speaking with caution.




Fair enough, it's hard to predict how it's going to turn out. I'll try making her personality quite pleasant and charming. She'll be evil, but she won't be a bitch about it . With a Charisma of 20 she should be able to get along with the group (and maybe she'll even steal your boyfriend ).

--

That's a relief . I (obviously) don't mind a little disagreement. 



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Why? Just because I've had a nymph/half-nymph PC/Cohort in 9 different games on this board doesn't mean anything!




There's nothing wrong for grown men to play with Barbie dolls 



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Neophyte,
> 
> You could always build the dragonlord and have a secondary character ready to go for when/if she goes too far and someone steps in.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to be certain.
> 
> Keia




Veteran,  

I've already given some thought to an alternative Ecomancer character, so I should be able to put something together on short notice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Fair enough, it's hard to predict how it's going to turn out. I'll try making her personality quite pleasant and charming. She'll be evil, but she won't be a bitch about it . With a Charisma of 20 she should be able to get along with the group (and maybe she'll even steal your boyfriend ).




Should be intresting, not really sure how Pleione would react to someone of such beauity doing that...  She would probaly try to convert her and show her the right path...

boyfriend stealing...  Ah I guess you could try to do that but the one to object would be Slagg and not Pleione.  (nymphs are very open to such things.)



			
				Nephtys said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong for grown men to play with Barbie dolls




I don't play with them... I only buy them.  (my wife is a pretty big collector of them.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nepthys said:
			
		

> Does the Dragon pet function like a normal familiar? Does it get to Share spells, emphatic link and so on? I'm guessing it gets it's own HPs.



Not a familiar, and yes it gets its own HP.



			
				Seeten said:
			
		

> brass wyrmling or black wyrmling start tiny, and with the cohort feat are like ecl 3, no?



Well, you know that latest issue of Dragon that breaks up the dragons into a level-by-level progression?  If you beg enough (and tell me your favourite colour of Dragon), I can find you the Dragon you want at the correct level (It will be weaker than Wyrmling for a while though).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you know that latest issue of Dragon that breaks up the dragons into a level-by-level progression?




Its on page 26 of dragon 332 which is the same issue that has 1001 things to do with a dead dragon...  Coincidence?  I don't think so.   



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If you beg enough (and tell me your favourite colour of Dragon), I can find you the Dragon you want at the correct level (It will be weaker than Wyrmling for a while though).




How will you handle the aging of the dragon?


----------



## Rystil Arden

> How will you handle the aging of the dragon?



If a Dragonlord bonds to a Dragon, it can advance the dragon's power as the Dragonlord levels (though once the Dragonlord reaches level 4, where the system starts working normally, the dragon can never reach more than 2 HD behind the Dragonlord).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

RA, I think you left the number of HD out of your last post.


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Not a familiar, and yes it gets its own HP.
> 
> 
> Well, you know that latest issue of Dragon that breaks up the dragons into a level-by-level progression?  If you beg enough (and tell me your favourite colour of Dragon), I can find you the Dragon you want at the correct level (It will be weaker than Wyrmling for a while though).




I like Silver, personally, but, is it the chromatic/metallic dragons of your world? Just like normal D&D? What is most prevalent on Arris? If Silver is prevalent and such, AND my parents wont freak out, I'll do Silver.

If my parents will absolutely freak, I'll do like, one of the LE dragons


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I like Silver, personally, but, is it the chromatic/metallic dragons of your world? Just like normal D&D? What is most prevalent on Arris? If Silver is prevalent and such, AND my parents wont freak out, I'll do Silver.
> 
> If my parents will absolutely freak, I'll do like, one of the LE dragons



 Silver is one of my favourites too.  One of the PCs in my tabletop game has a Juvenile Silver Dragon cohort.  Parents wouldn't freak out, as they don't care what sort of dragon you keep as a pet.  Also, the dragons vary from their alignments more than usual on Arris, so there could be LN Silvers or Blues.  Hmm...the metallic dragons are in an older issue of Dragon.  Do you have access?  Finding it might be troublesome because I lent them to my lil brother, but I know I have it somewhere.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

I could probably find it but it's not organized so it could be a few...  it was recent though right?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Decently recent, I think.  Thanks


----------



## Nephtys

Would Command Undead be a good choice of spell for my character? Are there undead in the setting? Common or rare?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Would Command Undead be a good choice of spell for my character? Are there undead in the setting? Common or rare?



 There definitely _are_ undead.  Whether or not you will be fighting a lot is a trade secret


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Whether or not you will be fighting a lot is a trade secret




That goes without saying .

I have a bit of a dilemma. There are a lot of good spells and powers at 2nd level and I'm having a hard time choosing. Specified Energy Adaptation, Share Pain, Acid Arrow, Glitterdust, Mirror Image and Web are all quite good spells, all of them potentially very useful, but so is Command Undead and Invisibility... 

Any recommendations? 

(Share Pain is my special intra-party peace offering. In combination with Vigor it's going to be a great help to our tanks (and hopefully make them more sympathetic to her methods ))

Acid arrow doesn't seem like a spell that would require augmentation. Several psionic powers (energy wall for example) do damage over time based on round/level without the need for augmentation. Is this assumption correct?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> That goes without saying .
> 
> I have a bit of a dilemma. There are a lot of good spells and powers at 2nd level and I'm having a hard time choosing. Specified Energy Adaptation, Share Pain, Acid Arrow, Glitterdust, Mirror Image and Web are all quite good spells, all of them potentially very useful, but so is Command Undead and Invisibility...
> 
> Any recommendations?
> 
> (Share Pain is my special intra-party peace offering. In combination with Vigor it's going to be a great help to our tanks (and hopefully make them more sympathetic to her methods ))
> 
> Acid arrow doesn't seem like a spell that would require scaling. Several psionic powers (energy wall for example) do damage over time based on round/level without requiring augmentation. Is this assumption correct?



 You like Acid Arrow better than Scorching Ray?


----------



## Bront

Invisibility has been nerfed with a 1 min/level duration, but Glitterdust is very usefull for it;s blinding effect as well as countering invisibility.  Acid Arrow has a HUGE distance, which makes it very usefull, especialy if you have to use it in ship-ship combat.  Web is fun, but if you don't have an anchor spot, it isn't as effective.  Mirror Immage is always a usefull save your butt spell.

Personaly, I'm also a big fan of scorching ray.  Short range, but more damage than most other second level spells, and eventualy more rays.  Plus, it's a touch attack vs a saving throw spell.

It all depends on your caster's outlook, and what other spells you have to offer.

Go ahead, edit while I type .


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You like Acid Arrow better than Scorching Ray?




At level 6 I do. Scorching Ray does 4d6 +4d6 every 4th level after level 3; 3,7,11. Short range, save for half.

Acid Arrow does 2d4 +2d4 every 3rd level after level 3; 3,6,9,12,15,18. Long Range, no save, (and acid damage is generally better than fire).

At 6th level they are equal (with a slight edge for AA) at short range, and AA is superior at other ranges. At level 7 SR is superior at short range, but loses its advantage at level 9. After level 12 AA becomes ever more superior.
But what I really needed to compliment my arsenal was a Long range damage dealer to use against flyers. Acid Arrow is the only choice at 2nd level.


----------



## Nephtys

Bront said:
			
		

> Invisibility has been nerfed with a 1 min/level duration, but Glitterdust is very usefull for it;s blinding effect as well as countering invisibility. Acid Arrow has a HUGE distance, which makes it very usefull, especialy if you have to use it in ship-ship combat. Web is fun, but if you don't have an anchor spot, it isn't as effective. Mirror Immage is always a usefull save your butt spell.
> 
> Personaly, I'm also a big fan of scorching ray. Short range, but more damage than most other second level spells, and eventualy more rays. Plus, it's a touch attack vs a saving throw spell.
> 
> It all depends on your caster's outlook, and what other spells you have to offer.
> 
> Go ahead, edit while I type .




I agree completely about Invisibility, same with Fly, an obvious choice in 3rd edition but a mid-level spell in 3,5. 
My really big damage spell is Energy Wall. It's a spelljammer-killer, especially with Sonic as energy type. Unfortunately it's only useful against flying structures, not creatures, since it needs to be anchored on one or several 5 foot squares.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> At level 6 I do. Scorching Ray does 4d6 +4d6 every 4th level after level 3; 3,7,11. Short range, save for half.
> 
> Acid Arrow does 2d4 +2d4 every 3rd level after level 3; 3,6,9,12,15,18. Long Range, no save, (and acid damage is generally better than fire).
> 
> At 6th level they are equal (with a slight edge for AA) at short range, and AA is superior at other ranges. At level 7 SR is superior at short range, but loses its advantage at level 9. After level 12 AA becomes ever more superior.
> But what I really needed to compliment my arsenal was a Long range damage dealer to use against flyers. Acid Arrow is the only choice at 2nd level.



 You forget that you have Siphon Power, so you could actually get the 2 rays from Scorching Ray 

Also, remember that you have to pay augmentation cost and Acid Arrow's damage over time is a significant disadvantage 

So Acid Arrow would be 3 PP with an augment of 3 PP for each additional round,
Scorching Ray would be 3 PP with an augment of 4 PP for an additional ray.


----------



## Seeten

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Silver is one of my favourites too.  One of the PCs in my tabletop game has a Juvenile Silver Dragon cohort.  Parents wouldn't freak out, as they don't care what sort of dragon you keep as a pet.  Also, the dragons vary from their alignments more than usual on Arris, so there could be LN Silvers or Blues.  Hmm...the metallic dragons are in an older issue of Dragon.  Do you have access?  Finding it might be troublesome because I lent them to my lil brother, but I know I have it somewhere.




I have 0 Dragon mags, but I'd want an LG Silver.  She will love him, use him as her conscience, friend, beloved pet, at least till he's older, then just friend =)


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You forget that you have Siphon Power, so you could actually get the 2 rays from Scorching Ray
> 
> Also, remember that you have to pay augmentation cost and Acid Arrow's damage over time is a significant disadvantage
> 
> So Acid Arrow would be 3 PP with an augment of 3 PP for each additional round,
> Scorching Ray would be 3 PP with an augment of 4 PP for an additional ray.




So I have to augment for all spells that improve damage over increasing levels, even when damage comes via duration. That makes Acid Arrow a lot less good than I had thought, but as my only long range anti flyer spell It might still be necessary.

Hmm, maybe I should switch out Specified Energy Adaptation and use Vigor more to compensate. If I manifest it as a 4th level power I can get 35 temp Hps out of it, enough to buffer me from any spell we're likely to run into...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So I have to augment for all spells that improve damage over increasing levels, even when damage comes via duration. That makes Acid Arrow a lot less good than I had thought, but as my only long range anti flyer spell It might still be necessary.



 For duration spells, it depends.  Something like a Wall of Fire would not need to be augmented, but Acid Arrow does.  Anything that deals the extra damage guaranteed (assuming the spell is successful to begin with) does need the augmentation.  Still, its true that long-range spells are nice and Psion gets few (Magic Missile could be good though )


----------



## Nephtys

Magic Missile actually compares favorably to Acid Arrow... I'm assuming it would scale at +2ppts/missile.

I've submitted my unfinished character to the RG.


----------



## Rystil Arden

> Magic Missile actually compares favorably to Acid Arrow... I'm assuming it would scale at +2ppts/missile.



You are exactly right for Magic Missile.


> I've submitted my unfinished character to the RG.



OK, cool


----------



## Bront

The problem with Acid Arrow over Scorching ray (speaking from a pure acanist standpoint) is that you don't do all the acid damage up front.  So if you realy expect your opponent to be alive and still taking the acid damage in 4 rounds, it's worth it.

However, on the positive end, since it's consistant damage, it causes a concentration check (one of the few spells that actualy does).  Not a huge plus, but a bonus none the less (I caused someone to flub a major dispell with it once though, was nice).

Fly is still usefull, just not usefull for a long time.  Invisibility can be usefull, but Invis Sphere or Mass are better for getting the entire party.

Ultimately, it's your character, I'm just throwing in my 2 credits.


----------



## Nephtys

Bront said:
			
		

> Ultimately, it's your character, I'm just throwing in my 2 credits.




Thanks. 

Speaking of credits. How much does a Fullplate Rowaini Quicksteel armour cost?





> Spellcrystal Breastplate 4500 base cost
> Rowaini Quicksteel costs the same amount (though cheaper from you if you get it from your mother, though I'm not sure why exactly she'd give you a suit of armour of something), and it counts as having armour check penalty of 3 less than usual, which stacks with the 1 less from masterwork for a total of 4 less, but Arcane Spell Failure is unaffected


----------



## Bront

I would guess it's probably close to 10,000. (Mithril Full Plate is 11,000 give or take a few hundred).  Not an exact number, but it's a good range.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Speaking of credits. How much does a Fullplate Rowaini Quicksteel armour cost?




It cost over 12K for Breastplate…  So considerably more I would imagine.



			
				RA in as Email said:
			
		

> This costs +12000 GP to get on a Medium armour because you aren't Rowaini.


----------



## Bront

That's the problem I have with being Dolathi.  All kinds of money, but we don't actualy make anything, so it's all 'spensive.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> That's the problem I have with being Dolathi.  All kinds of money, but we don't actualy make anything, so it's all 'spensive.




Well at least you get money...  Amaranthian (nymphs/sidhes) only get favors which work great on Amaranthia but are worthless anywhere else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh this should be added to the nymph types. 

Palmaids:
+2 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha

Tropical and warm-hearted, Palmaids are Nymphs of the Palm Trees that grow in exotic warm climates, and they are always energetic and passionate. Palmaids who gain levels in Nymph gain the ability to surround themselves in an aura of friendly warmth. They receive symbiosis from basking in the warm sun underneath the refreshing shade of the palm tree, playing in piles of coconuts, or rubbing fresh coconut milk into their skin. Tall for Nymphs, Palmaids can sometimes stand as high as six feet Palmaids often have green or brown hair, although sometimes they have a golden-red hair colour reminiscent of the warm sun of the tropics. Eyes are usually green, brown, or blue.


----------



## Bront

I guess I'll find that one out when I start on my Runemaiden.

Still debating what race to use.  Depends on how the class breaks down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I guess I'll find that one out when I start on my Runemaiden.




No cause I just told you.   They do get a nice discount o Wondrous Items and they also get more favors than most races get in gold.



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Still debating what race to use.  Depends on how the class breaks down.




I never really match them up for mechanics... I sort of pick which type I like best at the time and help the concept up enough...  My siren doesn't have the +6 to charisma like some of them have. (and to be honest that’s the only ability score she really needs.)


----------



## Nephtys

Ouch! 

Do Valsians get any special materials, magical items or economical (dis)advantages? Some special kind of dragonhide/scale/plate armour perhaps? I'm guessing they're the only race that gets access to Psionic items?


----------



## Bront

It's more matching flavor with abilities.  I narrowed it down to 3 different ones (2 nymphs and the Sidhe).  I'll probably look it over again.

Edit: In particular, I was thinking Hamadryad, or Limpaid, but I could probably go with a Meliad too.  The Limpaid probably fits well into what I wanted, though a bit too solitary.  I could go with Karyain or Ameploin too.  The big problem is, I need the class to figure out the exact disposition I want to take, and then find the nymph to fit it well.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Ouch!
> 
> Do Valsians get any special materials, magical items or economical (dis)advantages? Some special kind of dragonhide/scale/plate armour perhaps? I'm guessing they're the only race that gets access to Psionic items?



 Is your Valsian from Arris or from Eldiz for purposes of gear?  If from Eldiz, you will get more money but things cost more.  If from Arris, you will have to pay super-extra through-the-nose if you want Rowaini Quicksteel (though of course you can buy Energyjewel equipment for good discount prices as well as get Psionic Items )


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh this should be added to the nymph types.
> 
> Palmaids:
> +2 Dex, -2 Int, +2 Wis, +4 Cha
> Tropical and warm-hearted, Palmaids are Nymphs of the Palm Trees that grow
> in exotic warm climates, and they are always energetic and passionate.
> Palmaids who gain levels in Nymph gain the ability to surround themselves
> in an aura of friendly warmth. They receive symbiosis from basking in the
> warm sun underneath the refreshing shade of the palm tree, playing in piles
> of coconuts, or rubbing fresh coconut milk into their skin. Palmaids often
> have green or brown hair, although sometimes they have a golden-red hair
> colour reminiscent of the warm sun of the tropics. Eyes are usually green,
> brown, or blue.



 Don't forget to add in: Tall for Nymphs, Palmaids can sometimes stand as high as six feet.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is your Valsian from Arris or from Eldiz for purposes of gear?  If from Eldiz, you will get more money but things cost more.  If from Arris, you will have to pay super-extra through-the-nose if you want Rowaini Quicksteel (though of course you can buy Energyjewel equipment for good discount prices as well as get Psionic Items )




Why do I think that in order to truely understand the economics of your spheres, you need to know some calculus?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Don't forget to add in: Tall for Nymphs, Palmaids can sometimes stand as high as six feet.




Yes, that too.   where did you want me to insert it?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, that too.   where did you want me to insert it?



 Before the hair and eye colours could be cool


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I think that in order to truely understand the economics of your spheres, you need to know some calculus?




I think it’s beyond calculus... I had some of that in high school and I find myself mostly lost in all of this.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I think that in order to truely understand the economics of your spheres, you need to know some calculus?



 I doubt it  Calculus is really pretty useless for economics. 

Once you learn differential equations, those are more useful, but basic Calculus probably won't help (Econ is mostly simple math applied in a confusing fashion)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think it’s beyond calculus... I had some of that in high school and I find myself mostly lost in all of this.



Oops, you beat me to it


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I doubt it  Calculus is really pretty useless for economics.
> 
> Once you learn differential equations, those are more useful, but basic Calculus probably won't help (Econ is mostly simple math applied in a confusing fashion)



Cool. _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_  I did take some econ courses in HS, _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_ but we got more into theory _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_ than practice. _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_
How are the classes going btw? _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_
Did anyone read that using spoiler tags is a form of subliminal messaging? _


Spoiler



post the runemaiden!


_


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Is your Valsian from Arris or from Eldiz for purposes of gear? If from Eldiz, you will get more money but things cost more. If from Arris, you will have to pay super-extra through-the-nose if you want Rowaini Quicksteel (though of course you can buy Energyjewel equipment for good discount prices as well as get Psionic Items )




From Arris, for all purposes I guess, so no quicksteel for me. 

What is Energyjewel equipment? How much discount would she get on that and on psionic items? 
What about normal (SRD) magical and non-magical items? Standard price for that? 
And how much money/wealth does she get?
--

What are the age categories of Valsians? What languages do they tend to learn? How free or opressive is their society (for young upper class citizens)? How cosmopolitical is their world?
Questions, questions. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Why do I think that in order to truely understand the economics of your spheres, you need to know some calculus?




And quantum mechanical economic chaos theory.  But really, I like that there's some complexity to the system. Makes it feel more real.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Energyjewel equipment is made of blends of expensive jewels treated magically and psionically.  The type each Valsian uses depends on their Gem Affinity (and thus hair colour).  An Energyjewel weapon of the correct gem type deals 1d6 extra damage for each attack if the wielder pays 1 Power Point per attack, Energyjewel Shields of the correct gem type gain a +1 unnamed bonus to the Shield Bonus they grant for 1 round as an immediate action for 1 Power Point, and Energyjewel Armour grants Damage Reduction 1d6/- against the next attack as an immediate action for 1 Power Point. 

Magic and Psionic items cost normal price, but anything with metal in it costs between double and five times the normal price, depending on how much metal (usable metal is very rare on Arris).  Also food and water is scarce, thanks to the devastating wasteland that much of Arris has become (wonder who caused that )

Anyways, you will get 22,500 to spend, so you can buy some good stuff anyways.

As for Valsian societal info, there should be some of that here already that I gave for Seeten and others.  Check for that, and if there are still questions unanswered afterwards, I'd be glad to help


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Energyjewel equipment is made of blends of expensive jewels treated magically and psionically. The type each Valsian uses depends on their Gem Affinity (and thus hair colour). An Energyjewel weapon of the correct gem type deals 1d6 extra damage for each attack if the wielder pays 1 Power Point per attack, Energyjewel Shields of the correct gem type gain a +1 unnamed bonus to the Shield Bonus they grant for 1 round as an immediate action for 1 Power Point, and Energyjewel Armour grants Damage Reduction 1d6/- against the next attack as an immediate action for 1 Power Point.
> 
> Magic and Psionic items cost normal price, but anything with metal in it costs between double and five times the normal price, depending on how much metal (usable metal is very rare on Arris). Also food and water is scarce, thanks to the devastating wasteland that much of Arris has become (wonder who caused that )
> 
> Anyways, you will get 22,500 to spend, so you can buy some good stuff anyways.
> 
> As for Valsian societal info, there should be some of that here already that I gave for Seeten and others. Check for that, and if there are still questions unanswered afterwards, I'd be glad to help




Cool . What's the cost of Energyjewel weapons and armour (Ruby)?

--

And now for something completely different, that I don't remember having read about...

What does the Universe/Setting look like politically? Which nation/race is the most powerful militarily and economically? Who are generally considered the Big Bad guys, the greatest threat to peace and prosperity? The Preatorian imperialists? The Dragonlord defilers? The Nymphic enslavers of hearts? 
Who are generally considered the Big Good guys? The Preatorian civilisers? The Dragonlord cleansers of nature ? The Nymphic lovers of all? 
Who are powerless, insignificant, opressed? Or are most races pretty much equal in power, unity and influence?

Just curious, really.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Cool . What's the cost of Energyjewel weapons and armour (Ruby)?



 For a Valsian on Arris, the cost is +100 Ammunition, +1000 Light Weapon, +2000  One-Handed Weapon, +4000 Heavy Weapon, +3000 for Light Armour or Shield, +5000 for Medium Armour, +7000 for Heavy Armour.  It costs a lot more for anyone else.


----------



## Bront

Apparently I'm no good at subliminal messaging


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Apparently I'm no good at subliminal messaging



 I saw them in the e-mail 

Runemaiden is on the queue, but she got added in later on, so I've gotta do the others first.  Fortunately, I'm getting on my case about these delays, and I should have two classes done nearly simultaneously very soon (Troubadour and Ronin).


----------



## Bront

Cool.  It was more a joke than anything, but it felt waisted when you didn't comment


----------



## Bront

BTW, if you have any fluf on the Runemaiden, that would hold me over.  I'm trying to line up the concept in my head, and not knowing much is making it hard.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool.  It was more a joke than anything, but it felt waisted when you didn't comment



 Heehee, no problem 

I'm going on hyper-mode as far as these classes.  I have multiple Notepads open at once and I am typing up abilities and such as quickly as I can remember them


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> BTW, if you have any fluf on the Runemaiden, that would hold me over.  I'm trying to line up the concept in my head, and not knowing much is making it hard.



 I have the fluff hidden somewhere in one of these threads.  Basically, the Runemaidens have devoted themselves to arcane magic, allowing it to flow through them and form into mystic runes.  It is an ancient art, developed by a Vaelysh Sidhe but accepted into Seelyne as being relatively benign, despite its slightly greater emphasis on weapons than most Seelie are comfortable with.  Runemaidens are often guardians, although some of them are also adventurous and hope to search inside themselves and among the worlds for the understanding to create ever more runes.


----------



## Bront

So it's more of a Sidhe thing than a Nymph thing...  I can do that.  Though that also fits the Limpaid concept I had.

They Int based or Cha based casters?


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> So it's more of a Sidhe thing than a Nymph thing...  I can do that.  Though that also fits the Limpaid concept I had.
> 
> They Int based or Cha based casters?



 They use Int for most runes, although they certainly find good use for Charisma (thanks to their Runic Blade and Runic Grace abilities) as well as Wisdom to a lesser extent (for their small amount of Sacred Runes). 

There are definitely Nymph Runemaidens around, but the Sidhe did invent it


----------



## Bront

Cool, I can build the concept, and toy with a few things now.  I'll probably roll up stats using my same Invisible Castle name (Bront) that I used before.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Cool, I can build the concept, and toy with a few things now.  I'll probably roll up stats using my same Invisible Castle name (Bront) that I used before.



 Cool, sounds good


----------



## Bront

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=99727

14,13,17,13,12,7,16.  Not bad, though not great.  Doesn't look like I can get a reroll, so drop the 7 I guess.


----------



## Bront

K, Definately the Lampaid Runemaiden.  I can have fun with this...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=99727
> 
> 14,13,17,13,12,7,16.  Not bad, though not great.  Doesn't look like I can get a reroll, so drop the 7 I guess.



 Okey dokey.

Whee!  Finished both classes at once, but now I have to write their little stories and put them up there.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> K, Definately the Lampaid Runemaiden.  I can have fun with this...



 Cool, a Lampaid will be an interesting choice for this adventure--probably quite a good companion to have


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Cool, a Lampaid will be an interesting choice for this adventure--probably quite a good companion to have



I could have fun playing up the starved for attention aspect


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> I could have fun playing up the starved for attention aspect



 Poor lonely Lampaids--they're the only type of Nymph that even BS didn't ask me to finish writing


----------



## Bront

You got any racial writeups for me?  At least any base level powers/abilities and such.

I'm invisioning a Nymph who is torn between seeing and knowing something bad is out there, and the need to be social, enjoy life, and have companionship.  Perhaps overdoing one aspect to make up for the other.  When alone, she becomes more grim, determined and actualy forethinking.  When she is with others, she becomes flighty, playful, and generaly attached to others, with little thought to the next moment.  Almost a bit bi-polar.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> You got any racial writeups for me?  At least any base level powers/abilities and such.
> 
> I'm invisioning a Nymph who is torn between seeing and knowing something bad is out there, and the need to be social, enjoy life, and have companionship.  Perhaps overdoing one aspect to make up for the other.  When alone, she becomes more grim, determined and actualy forethinking.  When she is with others, she becomes flighty, playful, and generaly attached to others, with little thought to the next moment.  Almost a bit bi-polar.



 Sounds like a cool concept!



> You got any racial writeups for me? At least any base level powers/abilities and such.




Huh?  You mean for the Lampaid?  They get the same powers as all the Nymphs.  Nymphs only get special unique stuff for taking levels in the Nymph class


----------



## Bront

Standard Nymph stuff means just the racial bonuses?  I haven't seen them spelled out (Sorry).  I've been flipping though the Encyclopedia.

Edit: I have seen the stat bonues, just not anything else.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Standard Nymph stuff means just the racial bonuses?  I haven't seen them spelled out (Sorry).  I've been flipping though the Encyclopedia.



 Racial bonuses, +2 to Diplomacy and Bluff, Symbiosis, and Dazzling Beauty.  Its definitely somewhere, but now you have it here too


----------



## Bront

Symbiosis and Dazzling Beauty do...  (Last question for now, I promise)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Symbiosis and Dazzling Beauty do...  (Last question for now, I promise)



 Hmm...I know its in these threads a few times, but the easiest place to find the ability descriptions may be on BS's characters in the Rogues Galleries 

By the way: I finished posting Troubadour and Ronin.  Yay!


----------



## Bront

Look for BS, got it

Yeah! (Post more!)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Look for BS, got it
> 
> Yeah! (Post more!)



 If I posted any more, I think I'd implode


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Poor lonely Lampaids--they're the only type of Nymph that even BS didn't ask me to finish writing




I believe I asked via email but your answer you gave me wasn't to my satisfaction so I turned to a different nymph type.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I believe I asked via email but your answer you gave me wasn't to my satisfaction so I turned to a different nymph type.



 That's because your question was "Can't you give them more stat boosts?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That's because your question was "Can't you give them more stat boosts?"



It might have been that...  I don't remember.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> If I posted any more, I think I'd implode



Post more! I want to watch 

Ok, BS simply states he has them.  Doesn't explain them.  And the DCs don't make sense (DC:20 for a Cha +8 mod, DC 16 for a Cha +5 mod?) for Dazzling Beauty.  BS, feel free to post and explain them.  I'll also check in the summary RTF when I get a chance.

Looks like they have lowlight.  I'd assume that Lampaids actualy have Darkvision due to being underground, though they could have lowlight.  There's also their glow ability which seems listed as a standard racial ability, all be it a fairly passive one.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Post more! I want to watch
> 
> Ok, BS simply states he has them.  Doesn't explain them.  And the DCs don't make sense (DC:20 for a Cha +8 mod, DC 16 for a Cha +5 mod?) for Dazzling Beauty.  BS, feel free to post and explain them.  I'll also check in the summary RTF when I get a chance.
> 
> Looks like they have lowlight.  I'd assume that Lampaids actualy have Darkvision due to being underground, though they could have lowlight.  There's also their glow ability which seems listed as a standard racial ability, all be it a fairly passive one.



 That's correct--they do get Darkvision instead of Low-light by virtue of living underground.  The glow ability isn't really enough to help them see better--at least unless they take levels in Nymph, but they can use it to show people with no Darkvision where they are.  It is called Phosphorescence


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Post more! I want to watch
> 
> Ok, BS simply states he has them.  Doesn't explain them.  And the DCs don't make sense (DC:20 for a Cha +8 mod, DC 16 for a Cha +5 mod?) for Dazzling Beauty.  BS, feel free to post and explain them.  I'll also check in the summary RTF when I get a chance.
> 
> Looks like they have lowlight.  I'd assume that Lampaids actualy have Darkvision due to being underground, though they could have lowlight.  There's also their glow ability which seems listed as a standard racial ability, all be it a fairly passive one.



 Oh, and to answer the DC question, DC is 10 + 1/2 HD rounded down (minimum 1) + Cha mod.


----------



## Bront

Oooh, a Target Me ability


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Oh, and to answer the DC question, DC is 10 + 1/2 HD rounded down (minimum 1) + Cha mod.



Doh, that didn't occur to me.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Oooh, a Target Me ability



 Yup, that's right! (That's why they get it for free )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> BS, feel free to post and explain them.




Sure... 



> Oh, and to answer the DC question, DC is 10 + 1/2 HD rounded down (minimum 1) + Cha mod.


----------



## Seeten

My Nymph is conceived on the threads as an amazon, I know, but its a multiclass amazon, with the first several levels in nymph, and due to the fact that it starts at level 3, that means I start as a nymph, and we see where the rest goes from there. =)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> My Nymph is conceived on the threads as an amazon, I know, but its a multiclass amazon, with the first several levels in nymph, and due to the fact that it starts at level 3, that means I start as a nymph, and we see where the rest goes from there. =)




Yeah if you go nymph you have to go at least till level 5...  Which really sucks cause it’s buried so deep that your primary class is all but ruined by then and pointless to continue in. (If they have spell casting at least.)


----------



## Seeten

I dont, plus ability is at 3, no? If so, I am only going till 3 =)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Seeten said:
			
		

> I dont, plus ability is at 3, no? If so, I am only going till 3 =)




Charisma to AC is at level 5.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Charisma to AC is at level 5.




Level 6 actually.


----------



## Seeten

that wont help me put the beatdown on the bad peoples faces! Just to avoid injury through pure cuteness.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> My Nymph is conceived on the threads as an amazon, I know, but its a multiclass amazon, with the first several levels in nymph, and due to the fact that it starts at level 3, that means I start as a nymph, and we see where the rest goes from there. =)



 Hey that's cool with me



> that wont help me put the beatdown on the bad peoples faces! Just to avoid injury through pure cuteness.



\
True


----------



## Rystil Arden

Seeten said:
			
		

> I dont, plus ability is at 3, no? If so, I am only going till 3 =)



 Seeten wants those wings, methinks


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Level 6 actually.




Ah.... t is level 6...    What the hell does Unearthy Beauty do then?  

RA, would you do everyone a favor and write out what these abilities do?  You didn't break up the Nymph's (MM type) Unearthly Grace into something any close to be recognizable but you made another ability that was close enough to make me think I was getting it.

RA, oh I guess expect a diffrent write up for Pleione... I thought she could live one level without a real AC not two.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Seeten wants those wings, methinks




Me too, me too...just don't know when I can afford to add those nymph levels.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Ah.... t is level 6...    What the hell does Unearthy Beauty do then?
> 
> RA, would you do everyone a favor and write out what these abilities do?  You didn't break up the Nymph's (MM type) Unearthly Grace into something any close to be recognizable but you made another ability that was close enough to make me think I was getting it.
> 
> RA, oh I guess expect a diffrent write up for Pleione... I thought she could live one level without a real AC not two.



 I did write up what they do


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I did write up what they do




Maybe it me but I see no information on the Unearthly Beauty, and I had to ask for what the Minor Subrace Ability did also.

I guess it matters not now…  I have no desire to redo her progression so I’ll just get rid of leadership and only have one character to worry about then.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe it me but I see no information on the Unearthly Beauty, and I had to ask for what the Minor Subrace Ability did also.
> 
> I guess it matters not now…  I have no desire to redo her progression so I’ll just get rid of leadership and only have one character to worry about then.




Don't complain about her AC, that's close to my main characters in all games.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Maybe it me but I see no information on the Unearthly Beauty, and I had to ask for what the Minor Subrace Ability did also.
> 
> I guess it matters not now…  I have no desire to redo her progression so I’ll just get rid of leadership and only have one character to worry about then.



 Awww, please don't be that way 

I think she's a perfectly viable character without getting the AC bonus quite yet.  In fact, in that sample combat I ran with her, I forgot about her DR 2/cold iron (which is pretty significant).

Also, the Anthousa Unearthly Beauty ability is nothing to sneeze at


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Awww, please don't be that way




I'll give it some thought but I'll probably scrap that part of the concept...  Looking at leadership down the road it will never workout like I want it to be...  This is as close to be equal as they get and the gap starts to widen in the teens…

Really the concept needs two PCs to work but I’ve learned you never tie your history to another in a PbP game.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll give it some thought but I'll probably scrap that part of the concept...  Looking at leadership down the road it will never workout like I want it to be...  This is as close to be equal as they get and the gap starts to widen in the teens…
> 
> Really the concept needs two PCs to work but I’ve learned you never tie your history to another in a PbP game.



 Hmmm...I definitely agree that having her fall more behind can just cause problems for everyone, so how about in exchange for not having followers, we make her a DMPC, so she is allowed to level up with the others regardless of Slagg's Leadership score?  Sound fair?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sound fair?




Not really, cause then my PC becomes inherently more powerful than everyone else's and I know as DM you have to strive for balance.

If the others in the 6th level game don't mind I wouldn't mind but it should be their call not my own.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not really, cause then my PC becomes inherently more powerful than everyone else's and I know as DM you have to strive for balance.
> 
> If the others in the 6th level game don't mind I wouldn't mind but it should be their call not my own.



 Well sorta, and I do agree.

Everyone in Viridian Plague, let me know if you think its OK if we let Pleione continue to level to stay two levels behind Slagg, regardless of his Leadership score, assuming she is played by me as a DMPC.


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...I definitely agree that having her fall more behind can just cause problems for everyone, so how about in exchange for not having followers, we make her a DMPC, so she is allowed to level up with the others regardless of Slagg's Leadership score?  Sound fair?




Since your leadership score doesn't matter once you have attracted the cohort, that won't cause a problem. As for her gaining levels, just make her advance a level whenever Slagg does.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Since your leadership score doesn't matter once you have attracted the cohort, that won't cause a problem. As for her gaining levels, just make her advance a level whenever Slagg does.



 That is what I plan on doing if everyone is OK with it, although it actually breaks the rules for Leadership, since technically she shouldn't be levelling until he has enough Leadership to handle her


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That is what I plan on doing if everyone is OK with it, although it actually breaks the rules for Leadership, since technically she shouldn't be levelling until he has enough Leadership to handle her




Not true, the cohort level column is the maximum level cohort you can attract it has nothing to do with control. Once you have them it doesn't matter what happens to your leadership score unless your old cohort dies or leaves and you need to attract a new cohort (which then uses your current leadership score relative to that character to see what their maximum level can be).


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Not true, the cohort level column is the maximum level cohort you can attract it has nothing to do with control. Once you have them it doesn't matter what happens to your leadership score unless your old cohort dies or leaves and you need to attract a new cohort (which then uses your current leadership score relative to that character to see what their maximum level can be).



 Interesting...I've never really played it that way, but I see how you could interpret it like that if you wanted to


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Interesting...I've never really played it that way, but I see how you could interpret it like that if you wanted to




Well it is how it works after all, otherwise they would always be a liability to the party.   

That's why a cohort receives XP (usually), and isn't just raised when a PCs leadership score goes up (DMG pg. 104-105).

It works the same for followers. If your leadership score goes down after you recruit followers they don't immediately leave, but you can't replace them if they die or whatever if your new leadership score wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure...



Actualy, I wanted a rundown on how to use the power(s), ect.

Me: Make a DC 18 check.
Target: Failed, ok, what happens.
Me: um... 

Doesn't work well 

What does Symbiosis and Dazzling Beauty do?


----------



## unleashed

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I wanted a rundown on how to use the power(s), ect.
> 
> Me: Make a DC 18 check.
> Target: Failed, ok, what happens.
> Me: um...
> 
> Doesn't work well
> 
> What does Symbiosis and Dazzling Beauty do?




Well symbiosis is now in the reference file, as for dazzling beauty I have no idea.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Bront said:
			
		

> Actualy, I wanted a rundown on how to use the power(s), ect.
> 
> Me: Make a DC 18 check.
> Target: Failed, ok, what happens.
> Me: um...
> 
> Doesn't work well
> 
> What does Symbiosis and Dazzling Beauty do?



 If they fail the save, Dazzling Beauty dazzles them (not being facetious here--there is a condition called dazzle) whenever they try to attack the Nymph.

Symbiosis lets them reenergise themselves based on the Nymph type (so Lampaids would do this by curling up near a beautiful natural feature underground.  They also gain 1 hit point per round from this as a full-round action, and if they do it enough, they can avoid the need to eat anything or to sleep more than 2 hours.


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well it is how it works after all, otherwise they would always be a liability to the party.
> 
> That's why a cohort receives XP (usually), and isn't just raised when a PCs leadership score goes up (DMG pg. 104-105).
> 
> It works the same for followers. If your leadership score goes down after you recruit followers they don't immediately leave, but you can't replace them if they die or whatever if your new leadership score wouldn't allow it.



 Hmm...I don't think its clear either way on this, which makes me feel less like an interloper for using the new interpretation


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm...I don't think its clear either way on this, which makes me feel less like an interloper for using the new interpretation




Well I see it this way...it says attract in every section, but never mentions control.  

See Replacing Cohorts and Followers (DMG pg. 105)


----------



## Rystil Arden

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well I see it this way...it says attract in every section, but never mentions control.
> 
> See Replacing Cohorts and Followers (DMG pg. 105)



 But then it uses the -2 Level rule from the attracting sidebar to explictly limit XP in the other section, so it would seem as if it should apply other effects of low Leadership as well (though perhaps not--this has not come up in my campaigns, even though they make extensive use of Leadership, simply because the characters always had enough Leadership to keep a cohort of 2 levels lower).


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> But then it uses the -2 Level rule from the attracting sidebar to explictly limit XP in the other section, so it would seem as if it should apply other effects of low Leadership as well (though perhaps not--this has not come up in my campaigns, even though they make extensive use of Leadership, simply because the characters always had enough Leadership to keep a cohort of 2 levels lower).




That's right a cohort must start 2 or more levels lower than the PC, and by gaining XP can never get closer than 2 levels lower than the PC. 

Example: If I had a 10th level character with a +4 Charisma bonus, I'd have a leadership score of 14, but could only recruit a character of 10th level. This character could then rise via XP to be within 2 levels of the PC.

If nothing else this gets my post count up.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well sorta, and I do agree.
> 
> Everyone in Viridian Plague, let me know if you think its OK if we let Pleione continue to level to stay two levels behind Slagg, regardless of his Leadership score, assuming she is played by me as a DMPC.




I don't mind, assuming my Dragon buddy also gets XPs at the same conditions . Which classes are available to him?


----------



## Festy_Dog

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> By the way: I finished posting Troubadour and Ronin. Yay!




W00t! Time for me to get to work then. 

By the way, couple of queries: what would a 4th lvl Rowaini get in the way of starting cash? And would the Troubadour get the same weapon & armour proficiencies as a Ranger?


----------



## Eonthar

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well sorta, and I do agree.
> 
> Everyone in Viridian Plague, let me know if you think its OK if we let Pleione continue to level to stay two levels behind Slagg, regardless of his Leadership score, assuming she is played by me as a DMPC.




That sounds fair to me.


----------



## Keia

Eonthar said:
			
		

> That sounds fair to me.




As long as he's no longer the best there is at what he does . . . then it's okay with me. 

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I don't mind, assuming my Dragon buddy also gets XPs at the same conditions . Which classes are available to him?



 The Dragon can't take class levels.  He continues to advance as a Dragon.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> W00t! Time for me to get to work then.
> 
> By the way, couple of queries: what would a 4th lvl Rowaini get in the way of starting cash? And would the Troubadour get the same weapon & armour proficiencies as a Ranger?



 If you start as if you were levelling on your home planet, then 10,000 GP (and you get a big discount on Rowaini Quicksteel but enchanted items are not easy to find on Tymadeau), if you start on Eldiz, 20,000 GP but everything costs double except triple for specific offworld equipment (including Rowaini Quicksteel) and 10x the price for food, drink, etc.

And yes for the proficiencies.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

How does my cohort work now?  Does she only need to stay behind my level but continues to gain experience at the same pace?  (Which means at some point we will be down to one level apart.)


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How does my cohort work now?  Does she only need to stay behind my level but continues to gain experience at the same pace?  (Which means at some point we will be down to one level apart.)



 She stays two levels behind, regardless of Leadership score, assuming she gets enough XP (which under the cohort XP system she certainly will)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She stays two levels behind, regardless of Leadership score, assuming she gets enough XP (which under the cohort XP system she certainly will)




Okay, I'll give it some more thought then.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay, I'll give it some more thought then.




Okay I'm keeping the nymph* cohort...

* Brother Shatterstone, or those he entrusts to file a grievance in his place, does not give up his right to, whine, bitch, complain, and/or weep if something happens to Pleione Flowerbed cause of her lack of armor class.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Okay I'm keeping the nymph* cohort...
> 
> * Brother Shatterstone, or those he entrusts to file a grievance in his place, does not give up his right to, whine, bitch, complain, and/or weep if something happens to Pleione Flowerbed cause of her lack of armor class.



I think PCs should always have legal disclaimers like this 

Besides, if you droped her, that'd mean that you *gasp* are in a game without a nymph!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> Besides, if you droped her, that'd mean that you *gasp* are in a game without a nymph!




I know!   What would I do with myself!  Besides the nymph is there to make the tralg happy and keep all the female PC's safe.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Besides the nymph is there to make the tralg happy and keep all the female PC's safe.




I think it's to keep BS happy and the GM safe, but that's just me.  

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> I think it's to keep BS happy and the GM safe, but that's just me.
> 
> Keia



 Maybe


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I think it's to keep BS happy and the GM safe, but that's just me.




Not really....  I talked to RA about this concept in length before the recruitment thread ever come up with the goal of making a tralg that isn’t so keen on raping females of other species, had a translator as needed (something I went away from after reading the DT OOC), and also for his change of behavior to seem realistic.  So what could be better than a nymph, as a whole, they don’t really frown upon rape (if their not harmed), like being active (to remove any of his carnal desires), and is immune to the near death of giving birth to a tralg baby.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Hey, Keia and Unleashed:  Look--Champion and Shaman! Yay!!!!


----------



## unleashed

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> She stays two levels behind, regardless of Leadership score, assuming she gets enough XP (which under the cohort XP system she certainly will)




The 3.5 system forces a cohort to stay at the exact level difference to the PC that they start with unless something happens to the PC to lower their XP (if there was more than a 2 level difference), or the cohort to lower their XP. At which point a new level difference comes into effect. This happens because the cohort always gains exactly the same percentage of experience, relative to their XP requirement for level, as the PC.

And now onto a more happy turn of events...

Shaman...Shaman...at last the Shaman has arrived...now you'll just have to answer all my new questions about it's powers.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, Keia and Unleashed:  Look--Champion and Shaman! Yay!!!!



*peers on list* Runemaiden is soon, isn't it? *slips Rystil 50 posts*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> This happens because the cohort always gains exactly the same percentage of experience, relative to their XP requirement for level, as the PC.




So your saying I should hope for my Tralg to lose a level since he can recap it quicker because he gets experience individually in 3.5 instead of at a group level. (and so he will eventually catch up to the others while bringing the cohort in tow.)

Right?


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So your saying I should hope for my Tralg to lose a level since he can recap it quicker because he gets experience individually in 3.5 instead of at a group level. (and so he will eventually catch up to the others while bringing the cohort in tow.)
> 
> Right?




Only if there is greater than a 2 level difference between the PC and cohort as the cohort must remain at least 2 levels behind the PC whom they serve.


----------



## Keia

So . . . All I need yet is Animist and I'm good to go!!

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> So . . . All I need yet is Animist and I'm good to go!!
> 
> Keia



 That comes after the Spellsworn and the Votress and Runemaiden though


----------



## Keia

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That comes after the Spellsworn and the Votress and Runemaiden though



No problem, I can work on my Champion in the meantime.  I'm certain you'll get to the others!

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Only if there is greater than a 2 level difference between the PC and cohort as the cohort must remain at least 2 levels behind the PC whom they serve.




So Slagg losing a level would be doubly punishing...


----------



## Rystil Arden

Keia said:
			
		

> No problem, I can work on my Champion in the meantime.  I'm certain you'll get to the others!
> 
> Keia



 Cool   And I will!


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So Slagg losing a level would be doubly punishing...



Actually no. She would stay where she is and cease advancing, waiting for you to catch up, rather than losing anything herself.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> So Slagg losing a level would be doubly punishing...




If Pleione gets within 2 levels of Slagg because of Slagg losing levels, she cannot gain any XP or levels until Slagg is again 2 levels ahead, but she wouldn't lose any levels.

Damn...Rystil answered first while I was looking over the Shaman...tricksy Rystil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually no. She would stay where she is and cease advancing, waiting for you to catch up, rather than losing anything herself.




Wow, talk about a feat not work taking...


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Wow, talk about a feat not work taking...




What do you mean not worth taking...instead of getting cleave or craft arms & armour you get another character who is in service to the PC.


----------



## Keia

I have to agree with Unleashed on this one.  You don't get to play two equally powerful PC's . . . One is clearly and always lower than the other.  And it's an awesome feat - especially in a Pbp - most GM's won't allow it because of all of the extra stuff it allows.

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> What do you mean not worth taking...instead of getting cleave or craft arms & armour you get another character who is in service to the PC.




You can never get punished for having cleave.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> I have to agree with Unleashed on this one.  You don't get to play two equally powerful PC's . . . One is clearly and always lower than the other.  And it's an awesome feat - especially in a Pbp - most GM's won't allow it because of all of the extra stuff it allows.




Most players also power game the *beep* out of their cohort...  This is purely for story and is much like I have in DT, which I can't show you but I also didn't ask for, but I guess its not the case this time cause it is part of my background...


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> You can never get punished for having cleave.




Of course you can...the GM never lets you face two opponents at once.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Of course you can...the GM never lets you face two opponents at once.



Which isn't always a sound tactic but I guess it could be.


----------



## unleashed

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Most players also power game the *beep* out of their cohort...  This is purely for story and is much like I have in DT, which I can't show you but I also didn't ask for, but I guess its not the case this time cause it is part of my background...




Well if you're happy to let Rystil play it completely like DT, which I've read, I wouldn't be against her being whatever Rystil and you make her and not worry about the leadership feat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

unleashed said:
			
		

> Well if you're happy to let Rystil play it completely like DT, which I've read, I wouldn't be against her being whatever Rystil and you make her.




Not sure if it helps or hinders my case but I've already talked to RA about it, actually back in the first email about this concept, I want to be completely hands off on the character and have him RP it totally but I think he wanted me to handle combat since he doesn’t want to have to deal with players getting made cause the nymph didn’t help out their PC when they she had the chance.  Which I understood but not sure if I explained it right.

My gawd! I didn’t realize anyone would ever read those posts…


----------



## Rystil Arden

Whee, randomly weighing in: Leadership is still an awesome feat.  OK, I'm done


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> My gawd! I didn’t realize anyone would ever read those posts…




I made a comment about reading them a while ago.  Something about soft porn in depth roleplaying.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> I made a comment about reading them a while ago.  Something about soft porn in depth roleplaying.




 He made me do it...    

Anyhow, I've reached a point of frustration with working on all of these characters...  I'm taking a break from them, I'm not going to have many, if any at this rate, done by the before I go on vacation.  Do to where I'm going, no Internet in the house, not taking my books with me, I won’t have them done till late this month…   

I’m sure this will interfere with the start of the games so its really RA's call on what he wants done with my spots.


----------



## Keia

Bront said:
			
		

> I made a comment about reading them a while ago.  Something about soft porn in depth roleplaying.



Yeah, and I got in trouble for referencing your quote!  Bad Bront, Bad <smack!>   

Keia


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I got in trouble for referencing your quote!  Bad Bront, Bad <smack!>




I cannot imagine you using it in the right context... I'm sure however you used it was by an unrelated accident.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I cannot imagine you using it in the right context... I'm sure however you used it was by an unrelated accident.



 Yup.  I'm sure it was


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> He made me do it...
> 
> Anyhow, I've reached a point of frustration with working on all of these characters...  I'm taking a break from them, I'm not going to have many, if any at this rate, done by the before I go on vacation.  Do to where I'm going, no Internet in the house, not taking my books with me, I won’t have them done till late this month…
> 
> I’m sure this will interfere with the start of the games so its really RA's call on what he wants done with my spots.



 It looks like you do have Sakura and Slagg+Pleione pretty much done


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It looks like you do have Sakura and Slagg+Pleione pretty much done



I guess so, but at the same time no not really...  I'm done looking at mechanics, I'm done working on PCs, and I’m just tried of being frustrated.  I'll remove them so they're not taking up space.


----------



## Keia

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess so, but at the same time no not really...  I'm done looking at mechanics, I'm done working on PCs, and I’m just tried of being frustrated.  I'll remove them so they're not taking up space.



Easy there big guy . . . they look good why remove them?  Other than to be   funny.

Keia


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I guess so, but at the same time no not really...  I'm done looking at mechanics, I'm done working on PCs, and I’m just tried of being frustrated.  I'll remove them so they're not taking up space.



 Hey, I can whip the rest of the mechanics up for you if you want.  I just figured you'd be upset if someone else did it for you...

You sound really frustrated...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Keia said:
			
		

> Easy there big guy . . . they look good why remove them?  Other than to be   funny.




If I wanted to be funny I would quote Mallrats or something else of equal funniness...  I am what I am and that's just frustrated at what is before me…  I’m hopping I can get the wife’s character done before our vacation and if that’s all that gets done I’m cool with it. 

Besides I have lots of stuff coming up in RL I should be focusing on that instead of 3 new games so this is probably for the better.


----------



## Keia

Well Real life is more important.  Take care BS!!

Keia


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If I wanted to be funny I would quote Mallrats or something else of equal funniness...  I am what I am and that's just frustrated at what is before me…  I’m hopping I can get the wife’s character done before our vacation and if that’s all that gets done I’m cool with it.
> 
> Besides I have lots of stuff coming up in RL I should be focusing on that instead of 3 new games so this is probably for the better.




No reason you can't scale it down to one.

Whatever you do, take care.


----------



## Nephtys

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> The Dragon can't take class levels. He continues to advance as a Dragon.




So he gains HD (and LA for age categories) as she gains XPs, always staying at the same relative Ecl?
In that case I guess I should add one HD to him to make him ecl 8.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone

RA and everyone~

   I really hate to do this, but I must also withdraw.  There is just TOO much that I have to do as well, and not too much time left.  I am very sorry.  Thank you for the chance to get in and hopefully one day I can try again, but for now, I must also concenrate on RL.  Take care everyone and have fun!.

~Lady Shatterstone


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Bront said:
			
		

> No reason you can't scale it down to one.




Yes, there is.  I couldn’t chose which one I would want to play…  and even if I did the mechanics of the game would just come back and destroy my concept anyhow…

Mechanics the bane of all concepts.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Oh, RA, you need to make a new OOC thread for this… I would fathom a guess that this is a good time to break the OOC threads to their respected games.  (That way you can get a better head count of who’s missing and who’s still around.)  

If you still need a centralized OOC thread your more than welcome to make one.


----------



## Bront

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes, there is.  I couldn’t chose which one I would want to play…  and even if I did the mechanics of the game would just come back and destroy my concept anyhow…
> 
> Mechanics the bane of all concepts.




That's why I try to build concepts that have some basis in the mechanics.  Sometimes, it's the "That's a cool mechanic, let's make an interesting character to use it".

If your Cohort is a big issue, I'm sort of confused on that.  So she's 2 levels below you, not a big problem in my oppinion.  I've seen parties with PCs that are 2 levels below the rest of the group, and they still had fun.  And for what it's worth, from the discussions we've had here, I've actualy begun to feel that leadership is significantly more powerful that I thought it was, and significantly more useful. I though your Tralg was coming along just fine.

If I can help, let me know.  You have my e-mail, and I'm willing to help bounce mechanics off you and help you tweek things to be what you're looking to do.  I might be strange, but I enjoy the mechanics part of the game as much as the RP part.

Just trying to help.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Nephtys said:
			
		

> So he gains HD (and LA for age categories) as she gains XPs, always staying at the same relative Ecl?
> In that case I guess I should add one HD to him to make him ecl 8.



 He can't have more HD than your level -2.  I suggest scaling him using the Dragon magazine 20-level progression.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Lady Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA and everyone~
> 
> I really hate to do this, but I must also withdraw.  There is just TOO much that I have to do as well, and not too much time left.  I am very sorry.  Thank you for the chance to get in and hopefully one day I can try again, but for now, I must also concenrate on RL.  Take care everyone and have fun!.
> 
> ~Lady Shatterstone



 No problem.  Take care.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Oh, RA, you need to make a new OOC thread for this… I would fathom a guess that this is a good time to break the OOC threads to their respected games.  (That way you can get a better head count of who’s missing and who’s still around.)
> 
> If you still need a centralized OOC thread your more than welcome to make one.



 Hmmm...if you are really withdrawing all of your characters, plus LS too, then I have this inkling that I could possibly subtract one of the games.  Could I keep this one up long enough to find out if that is OK with everyone and then try to cut down to three--after which I promise to split up into three OOCs?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Sure, make it fast though.

Edit: actually no.  This thread is big enough make a new OOC for all the games like I said you could.


----------



## Bront

Rystil Arden & Bront said:
			
		

> Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
> BS's Amazon, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist
> 
> Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
> BS's Beauty&Beast, Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Ecomancer
> 
> Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
> Bront's Swashbuckler, Sophist's Sage, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin
> 
> Adventure 4: Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure Level 3
> BS's Sakura, Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress, Unleashed's Siren, LS's ???




If BS and LS are droping out, that leaves 3 (4 if you count me) in the Amaranthian adventure.  If those 3 can be moved into other adventures, you are down 1 adventure, and I think you keep everyone's main concept still around.  I can drop the Runemaiden, doesn't matter.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Right, but that overfills one adventure by one.  I guess I could do that.  So just let me try to rework the reassignment, then let everyone in Blossoming Strife look and see where they are going, at which point we can close this thread.


----------



## Rystil Arden

Oops, there's a big problem with that:  All three of the Amaranthian folks are also in Diplomatic Immunity!  Crikey


----------



## Rystil Arden

OK, if we move Sophist's Sage up to Diplomatic Immunity, we can do this:

Adventure 1: Diplomatic Immunity--An Intriguing Tale Level 3
Sophist's Sage, Seeten's Dragonlord, Unleashed's Warmage, Eonthar's Bladesinger, Keia's Champion, Kalanyr's Arcanist 

Adventure 2: Viridian Plague--A Jungle Expedition Level 6
Seeten's Amazon, Kalanyr's Enchantress Unleashed's Shaman, Keia's Gladiator, DrZombie's Lacerta, Eonthar's Spellsworn, Nephtys's Dragonlord

Adventure 3: Shards of Memory--A Sweeping Voyage Level 4
Bront's Swashbuckler, Keia's Martial Artist, Festy_Dog's Troubadour, Dr.Zombie's Gladiator, Captain Tagon's Ronin, Unleashed's Marksman

OK BS, you can close. The rest...is silence.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone

Thread closed look for the OOC links in the list above.


----------

